# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2015



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 08:25)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2015 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Por Telheiras céu pouco nublado, no entanto avistam-se nuvens de aguaceiro a Oeste. 9.2 °C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Reportorio (1 Fev 2015 às 09:03)

Pelo Miratejo seguem 7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2015 às 11:27)

Temperatura mínima de 5.9ºC.

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro vindo de Noroeste.


----------



## Prates (1 Fev 2015 às 11:33)

Bom dia, neste momento a temperatura caiu cerca de 1°c para os 10°c devido a um aguaceiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 11:48)

Boas,

Não esperava uma minima tão baixa, *4,8ºC*.
Sigo com *11,2ºC
*
Ha 10 minutos atras caiu um aguaceiro na serra*.*
Na foto que se segue dá para ver a(s) cortina(s) de precipitação


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2015 às 11:55)

Boas!

Por aqui temos céu algumas nuvens, tempo fresco. A mínima foi de 3.4ºC.


----------



## Mix (1 Fev 2015 às 12:11)

Boas... 

Pela Marinha Grande vao se sucedendo os aguaceiros, de pouca duracao...

Tava a pensar á tarde ir á Serra de aire.. Sera possivel ver neve a' tarde ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2015 às 12:13)

Boas, por aqui 4.3ºC de mínima, por agora sigo com 15ºC
Já esta manha caiu uns aguaceiros, por agora está sol, e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de 6,8ºC

Agora está a passar um aguaceiro fraco e a temperatura está nos 12,3ºC

Vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

StormRic disse:


> A característica deste vento e que deve ter feito bastantes estragos é ter sido persistente, durante muitas horas, e ser tão forte de Oeste a Oes-noroeste. A zona da Pedra Amarela pode ter sofrido um impacto sério, e daí a repercussão mais abaixo na Malveira.



Boas StormRic,

Sinceramente não acho que tenho havido tantos estragos, pelo menos em arvores médio porte.
As arvores da zona como muito bem sabes, estão habituadas a ventania, muitas delas desenvolvem-se já tortas devido a acção do vento, e também apresentam uma flexibilidade incrível, o baloiçar é impressionante. 
Aqui perto da minha casa ha centenas delas assim, um dia tenho que criar um tópico , relacionado com a deformação das arvores devido a nortada.
Estas são um bom exemplo disso, a escassos metros da minha casa:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7326...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sqLHGaVvP7dHCHxNKTTyMXA!2e0


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 12:36)

9,9ºC e 0,8mm

rajada máxima 39km/h neste aguaceiro


----------



## PDias (1 Fev 2015 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

a mínima foi de 4,2ºC, agora estão 10,9C e não chove por agora. Ontem ainda caiu aqui um forte aguaceiro de granizo.

Antes do aguaceiro de granizo:





Depois do aguaceiro e que ainda ficou no solo + ou - 1 hora até cair outro aguaceiro e derreter:


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 13:49)

11,2ºC, 0,8mm o vento é nulo


----------



## nelson972 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:17)

A chegar a Leiria, desde Fátima, um aguaceiro e 8°


----------



## nelson972 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

Mix disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Pela Marinha Grande vao se sucedendo os aguaceiros, de pouca duracao...
> 
> Tava a pensar á tarde ir á Serra de aire.. Sera possivel ver neve a' tarde ?


Neve... não creio.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro por aqui que deu rajada de *41.9km/h*, por acaso não esperava que as rajadas chegassem a tanto 
temperatura a descer *10.6ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2015 às 15:18)

10.8ºC e a descer à medida que passa um aguaceiro fraco. 0.6ºC mínima esta manhã. Cheguei a pensar em subir a serra esta madrugada quando vi 2ºC no termómetro, mas os aguaceiros já eram escassos por isso decidi não ir.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2015 às 15:45)

thunderboy disse:


> 10.8ºC e a descer à medida que passa um aguaceiro fraco. 0.6ºC mínima esta manhã. Cheguei a pensar em subir a serra esta madrugada quando vi 2ºC no termómetro, mas os aguaceiros já eram escassos por isso decidi não ir.



durante a madrugada no radar vez em quando passava um aguaceiro fraco na serra, com a temperatura que dizes e a minima, secalhar ainda caiu uns flocos no topo da serra de aire


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2015 às 16:07)

Talvez, mas esta mínima que tive foi de inversão, o vento foi nulo toda a noite e poucos aguaceiros cairam, só mesmo lá para o fim da madrugada segundo o radar.
Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado que empurrou a temperatura para os 9.7ºC actuais.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas StormRic,
> 
> Sinceramente não acho que tenho havido tantos estragos, pelo menos em arvores médio porte.
> As arvores da zona como muito bem sabes, estão habituadas a ventania, muitas delas desenvolvem-se já tortas devido a acção do vento, e também apresentam uma flexibilidade incrível, o baloiçar é impressionante.
> ...



Sem dúvida que tens razão. Estava a pensar mais na mata alta que desde o Gong ficou aberta em muitos pontos e que expôs árvores que se habituaram a crescer entre as outras, árvores de porte aprumado, pinheiros bravos, ciprestes, etc. São essas que agora tenho visto a cair regularmente, por estarem isoladas ou na periferia. Subindo desde a Malveira da Serra quer pela estrada quer pelos caminhos encontram-se frequentemente. Do lado poente da Peninha a periferia da floresta adaptou-se muito bem, como referes, ao vento: a periferia começa com árvores baixas, raquíticas, abaixadas e retorcidas pelo vento e depois gradualmente vai aumentando de porte e é densa. Nessas condições a mata é muito resistente, faz o vento passsar por cima das copas. É junto às estradas e clareiras que começa a devastação. A floresta das Pedras Irmãs por exemplo parece-me condenada porque com o Gong caíram inúmeras árvores a partir da periferia junto a estradas e caminhos. Os grandes exemplares estão agora expostos e o efeito de dominó vai continuar.

Esse tópico é muito interessante, a adaptação das árvores ao vento, terei várias fotos sobre o assunto. Desde o Cabo da Roca para norte então, os pequenos bosques e mesmo a vegetação arbustiva são exemplos notáveis, culminando claro  nos espectaculares pinheiros retorcidos do litoral de Leiria, S.Pedro de Moel, etc.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2015 às 16:35)

Olá,
Hoje às 12h na Av. Padre Cruz e depois na A8 perto de Loures o termómetro do carro marcava 9º e avistava-se um expesso manto de núvens sobre a zona Oeste. Assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida que tens razão. Estava a pensar mais na mata alta que desde o Gong ficou aberta em muitos pontos e que expôs árvores que se habituaram a crescer entre as outras, árvores de porte aprumado, pinheiros bravos, ciprestes, etc. São essas que agora tenho visto a cair regularmente, por estarem isoladas ou na periferia. Subindo desde a Malveira da Serra quer pela estrada quer pelos caminhos encontram-se frequentemente. Do lado poente da Peninha a periferia da floresta adaptou-se muito bem, como referes, ao vento: a periferia começa com árvores baixas, raquíticas, abaixadas e retorcidas pelo vento e depois gradualmente vai aumentando de porte e é densa. Nessas condições a mata é muito resistente, faz o vento passsar por cima das copas. É junto às estradas e clareiras que começa a devastação. A floresta das Pedras Irmãs por exemplo parece-me condenada porque com o Gong caíram inúmeras árvores a partir da periferia junto a estradas e caminhos. Os grandes exemplares estão agora expostos e o efeito de dominó vai continuar.
> 
> Esse tópico é muito interessante, a adaptação das árvores ao vento, terei várias fotos sobre o assunto. Desde o Cabo da Roca para norte então, os pequenos bosques e mesmo a vegetação arbustiva são exemplos notáveis, culminando claro  nos espectaculares pinheiros retorcidos do litoral de Leiria, S.Pedro de Moel, etc.



Sim a Gong foi incrível,falou-se em 2000 quedas de arvore na serra, acredito que lá topo  s rajadas terão atingindo valores na ordem dos 160/180 km/h, em Alcabideche foi aos 117 km/h. Sei de fonte segura que em varios parques eolicos da zona oeste registaram-se ( não nos aerogerados, pois estes estavam desligados, mas sim atraves de sensores que estão instalados nas torres) rajadas de 200 km/h, Dia memoravel.
___________

Dia frio.
Extremos térmicos: *4,8ºC* / *12,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2015 às 16:43)

Minima: *6,4ºC*
Acumulado até agora: *1,4mm*

Passagem de alguns aguaceiros ainda pós-frontal com vento moderado a acompanhar.
______________________________
De salientar o vento de ontem:
Mogadouro: 106,6 km/h
Guarda: 106,2 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro: 86,6 km/h


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 16:43)

Céu mais nublado agora (tem estado a maior parte do tempo azul com 1 a 2/8 de cumulus). Aguaceiro em Cascais. Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 17:14)

Registo do fim da manhâ aqui por parte do distrito de Lisboa entre as 11:30 e 12:30h,






























ainda registei uma rajada de +-28 km/h e temperatura a chegar aos 12º neste local ultimo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 18:46)

Vitor TT disse:


> Registo do fim da manhâ aqui por parte do distrito de Lisboa entre as 11:30 e 12:30h,



Espectacular observatório e fotos! Até parece que alugaste uma avioneta! Não há melhor para obter um acompanhamento panorâmico do que estes horizontes. Boas fotos, belos detalhes com enquadramento do céu perfeito.
Será interessante ralacionar essas células, característicamente achatadas e com os topos fibrosos, com os registos de radar.
Vejamos se consigo estabelecer a relação:
A primeira foto, na direcção de Sintra, deve ter apanhado esta célula bem individualizada que estava ao largo da costa, logo algures entre as 11.50 e as 12:10













A segunda e a terceira mostram aguaceiros sobre Lisboa, Tejo e margem sul, logo 11:30 a 11:50









As seguintes para nordeste e norte, penso que será a célula que se vê a progredir para sul cerca das 12:20 - 12:30









As três últimas mostram a célula a descarregar no vale do Trancão, logo já pelas 12:30.

Belas vistas para norte, o Cabeço de Montachique e o vale de Lousa em destaque.
Aquele último aguaceiro sobre o Tojal e Vialonga ficou lindo!

Montemor é um ponto de vista óptimo, ainda bem que te "apropriaste" dele e trazes aqui estas excelentes reportagens!


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2015 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.
Hoje esteve um dia aceitável para a estação do ano.Na Cova da Piedade( estação de novo a debitar dados  ) atingiu-se os 13,8ºC de temperatura máxima  por volta das 14:00 e agora segue com 10,5ºC e sem chuva até agora.Mas ontem, numa voltinha pelo Cabo da Roca e arredores, escapei por pouco a uma boa chuvada :


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2015 às 19:08)

Para N estava a chover, não se via a Ericeira.


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Mais esta :


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

5.5ºC. Está arrefecer bem.


----------



## PDias (1 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

Aqui já estiveram 6,4ºC, mas à cerca de meia hora começou a chover e ainda vai chuviscando com a temperatura nos 7,3ºC.


----------



## QTT (1 Fev 2015 às 19:58)

A queda de neve está a regressar... aos locais habituais, não sendo de estranhar que caia em cotas não usuais... Períodos mais favoráveis: do final de 1fev até madrugada de 4fev... Há também perspectivas para entre 7 e 9 (aguardemos evolução)...


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2015 às 19:59)

9,4ºC.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2015 às 20:28)

Boa noite, dia um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores com 13,4ºC de máxima. De momento Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura já nos 10,4ºC a descer.
A semana promete bem, a ver se consigo bater a mínima deste inverno de 4,4ºC .


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Durante a tarde, caiu alguns aguaceiros pontuais.
Por aqui já vai nos 8.3ºC em local abrigado.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

5.1ºC actuais após ter atingido os 4.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2015 às 21:51)

6,8ºC de temperatura actual.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular observatório e fotos! Até parece que alugaste uma avioneta! Não há melhor para obter um acompanhamento panorâmico do que estes horizontes. Boas fotos, belos detalhes com enquadramento do céu perfeito.
> Será interessante ralacionar essas células, característicamente achatadas e com os topos fibrosos, com os registos de radar.
> Vejamos se consigo estabelecer a relação:
> A primeira foto, na direcção de Sintra, deve ter apanhado esta célula bem individualizada que estava ao largo da costa, logo algures entre as 11.50 e as 12:10
> ...



Certissimo  estava era , mas o que se faz por um bom momento/fotografia, estava a ver que a chuva ia cair sobre Vialonga e alcançou Loures e fui esperando, ainda levei com uns pingos, sim estes "spots" fornecem imagens bonitas sobre o tempo, um deles, os que tiro sobre Loures já só dá para ir num jipe, de carro esfola um pouco a "pele" ou teria de ir um bom bocado a pé, mas vale a pena, só me falta uma pequena área que não tenho ainda como ver, mais virado para a zona de Mafra.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 22:45)

Primeiro mostra-se o lindo dia que esteve aqui em Carcavelos. Poucos aguaceiros chegaram até aqui ainda activos, choveu por duas vezes de manhã, cerca das 10:30 e 11:30. Só ao fim do dia voltaram a cair uns chuviscos, embora as nuvens descarregassem sobretudo ao largo no mar. Vento de Norte ou Nor-noroeste fraco. Sol e cumulus em céu azul a maior parte do tempo, especialmente à tarde.

Alvorada com aguaceiros fugidios e fracos:





Bela tarde de sol, primaveril embora esta costa seja famosa por isso mesmo, passe a publicidade... para tal em muito contribui estar à sombra da serra de Sintra quando o vento vem desse lado, quadrante noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 22:52)

Vitor TT disse:


> Certissimo  estava era , mas o que se faz por um bom momento/fotografia, estava a ver que a chuva ia cair sobre Vialonga e alcançou Loures e fui esperando, ainda levei com uns pingos, sim estes "spots" fornecem imagens bonitas sobre o tempo, um deles, os que tiro sobre Loures já só dá para ir num jipe, de carro esfola um pouco a "pele" ou teria de ir um bom bocado a pé, mas vale a pena, só me falta uma pequena área que não tenho ainda como ver, mais virado para a zona de Mafra.



Daí de Montemor vê-se o Cabeço de Montachique e outros cimos da zona dos antigos vulcões. Muitos ultrapassam os 400m. Lembro-me que se têm vistas também espectaculares, embora mais longe de Lisboa. Já há boas estradas e caminhos até lá. Um dos cimos nunca fui, é no vértice geodésico de Serves, 351m, na Vialonga, naquela crista que ladeia o vale de Bucelas. Já há muito tempo que estou para visitar esses locais.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 23:17)

*8,8ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco, 3.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

thunderboy disse:


> Cai um aguaceiro fraco, 3.5ºC



Na serra de Aire podem estar a cair uns flocos!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 00:09)

Boas!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão noite calma, sem vento e fresca. Registo 4.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 00:28)

O fim da tarde de ontem foi menos ensolarado e contou com nuvens movimentadas e ameaçadoras mas que não passaram disso.

Noutras situações esta visão criaria grandes expectativas:






mas está longe sobre o mar e o aspecto escuro deve-se mais ao contra-luz:





a célula que passou escura no céu ao entardecer, com um _sun dog_ :





as condições de vento e mar resumidas nesta imagem:





céu em mudança rápida, com o sol às escondidas:





O pôr-do-sol vou pôr no tópico Pôr-do-sol


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2015 às 00:42)

MSantos disse:


> Na serra de Aire podem estar a cair uns flocos!


Esta temperatura é apenas fruto de inversão quando o céu limpa, voltando a subir durante os aguaceiros mas talvez lá mesmo no topo seja possível.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2015 às 01:20)

eu esta semana vou fazer seguimento de Lisboa, mas na sexta à tarde estou de volta a Coruche (e ter esperança no sabado  ), pelo caminho apanhei chuva em Vila Franca de Xira

entretanto vocês tentem me controlar senão cada saida do gfs dá me um ataque, quando vou ver o meteograma de Coruche com cota de 0metros e precipitação ao mesmo tempo, aiai..., vamos la ver no que vai dar, ainda falta uns dias...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 01:24)

david 6 disse:


> eu esta semana vou fazer seguimento de Lisboa, mas na sexta à tarde estou de volta a Coruche (e ter esperança no sabado  ), pelo caminho apanhei chuva em Vila Franca de Xira
> 
> entretanto vocês tentem me controlar senão cada saida do gfs dá me um ataque, quando vou ver o meteograma de Coruche com cota de 0metros e precipitação ao mesmo tempo, aiai..., vamos la ver no que vai dar, ainda falta uns dias...



Já ando para ir aos 666m da Serra de Montejunto há alguns meses, acho que vai ser no próximo fim de semana. 

Aqui em Santo Estêvão a temperatura tem estado em subida, registo agora 5.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2015 às 01:27)

MSantos disse:


> Já ando para ir aos 666m da Serra de Montejunto há alguns meses, acho que vai ser no próximo fim de semana.
> 
> Aqui em Santo Estêvão a temperatura tem estado em subida, registo agora 5.4ºC.



no radar passou um aguaceiro por esses lados deve ter sido por causa disso a subida da temperatura

PS: se isto continuar assim tens mesmo de ir à serra


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 01:34)

david 6 disse:


> no radar passou um aguaceiro por esses lados deve ter sido por causa disso a subida da temperatura
> 
> PS: se isto continuar assim tens mesmo de ir à serra



Foi mesmo um aguaceiro, mas nem dei por ele, fui agora à janela e nota-se que está tudo molhado. Chuva com 5ºC não é muito comum por aqui, talvez seja um bom pronuncio para o que aí vem!


----------



## Geopower (2 Fev 2015 às 08:47)

Bom dia. 11° C. Céu encoberto. ComeçaM agora a cair os primeiros pingos.


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia!
Cova da Piedade segue com 11,9ºC e céu encoberto sem chuva, por enquanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2015 às 11:50)

Boas, por aqui aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco, o que dá a sensação que está ainda mais frio.
Mínima de 4.9ºC
Actuais de 11.4ºC
Edit:11:55- Passou a aguaceiros moderado.


----------



## Prates (2 Fev 2015 às 12:17)

Boa tarde, aqui por São Julião do Tojal está uma grande ventania e com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 13:40)

Boas!

Aqui pelas lezírias temos chuvisco acompanhado de rajadas de vento por vezes fortes.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2015 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima de 6,3ºC

Agora chuviscos e 13,6ºC mais um dia vergonhoso de "inverno" e mais uma semana que vai ser seca...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2015 às 14:05)

Chove com alguma intensidade. Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (2 Fev 2015 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!
Tarde chuvosa e ventosa, com algumas (raras) abertas.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 13:46)

T= *10,3ºC*
Humidade 95%
Cobertura de nuvens: 97%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0,4
Precipitação (mm/24h) = 0,7

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *3* de *12*

Vento= W - 10,8 km/h (Rajadas de 14,9 km/h)
PA= 1013 hPa

*Alertas a decorrer: *http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/1/0/PT-Portugal.html
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h42
Pôr do Sol: 17h59
*
Equinócio da Primavera:* 20 de Março - 22:45 (UTC)


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros esporádicos, 13.2ºC. Mínima de 3.4ºC esta noite ao inicio da madrugada subindo à medida que esta avançava.


----------



## rodrigogomes (2 Fev 2015 às 14:42)

Nuvens em samora correia agora mesmo


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

Boas, 
por ca tem estado de aguaceiros, com vento à mistura.  Céu predominantemente cinzento.

Off-topic: Só em jeito de pensamento...

Provérbios e contradições...

"Se a candelária chorar, está o Inverno a chegar; se a candelária sorrir, está o Inverno para vir"
"Se a candelária rir, está o inverno p'ra vir; se a candelária chora, está o inverno de fora"

Então e agora?... humpf... pessoalmente, sempre ouvi o segundo!... mas hoje contaram-me o primeiro e deixaram-me confusa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2015 às 15:42)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> por ca tem estado de aguaceiros, com vento à mistura.  Céu predominantemente cinzento.
> 
> Off-topic: Só em jeito de pensamento...
> ...


É a segunda


----------



## rodrigogomes (2 Fev 2015 às 15:58)

Mais um pequeno video está a melhoar


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> por ca tem estado de aguaceiros, com vento à mistura.  Céu predominantemente cinzento.
> 
> Off-topic: Só em jeito de pensamento...
> ...


Ouvi isso na Comercial hoje de manhã..


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> vento fraco, o que dá a sensação que está ainda mais frio.



 normalmente é com vento mais intenso que aumenta a sensação de frio.



miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 6,3ºC
> 
> Agora chuviscos e 13,6ºC mais um dia vergonhoso de "inverno" e mais uma semana que vai ser seca...



 de certo modo até concordo contigo mas só no que toca ao acumulado total da precipitação, embora em muitos locais os valores estejam normais.
Fevereiro promete surpresas com o posicionamento do anticiclone sobre a europa central. De memória esta posição traz situações interessantes para o sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

O dia de hoje foi uma autentica falha, os "períodos de chuva" que o IPMA previa, não vi quase um pingo de chuva durante o dia e até choveu menos do que nos dias de "aguaceiros fracos". Acumulado miserável de* 0,5 mm* e céu nublado com algumas abertas e tal, mas a pensar que ainda ia chover alguma coisa levei o chapéu de chuva, mas acabei por me enganar. Mais valia trazer o chapéu nos dias de chuva fraca aka chuva irritante.

Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Minima: *8,3ºC*
Rajada: *64,4 km/h*

Resumidamente nem se nota a passagem das frentes muito fracas.
Até os "aguaceiros fracos" de amanhã devem trazer mais chuva...


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:13)

Boas.
Faço minhas as palavras do guisilva5000.O acumulado na estação da C. da Piedade foi tb de 0,5mm,As previsões do IPMA para aqui não se concretizaram.Por agora sigo com12,8ºC e chuvisca.


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

Para O há pouco estava assim :


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:23)

Enquanto que para N a chuva aproximava-se


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Boa Tarde!
Aguaceiro bastante forte que caiu por aqui por volta das 13.00 horas!
Depois disso apenas a ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Boas,

T.actual: *11,8ºC*
T.maxima: *13,6ºC*

Dia de aguaceiros fracos.
Rajada máxima:  *66 km/h

Venham lá essas minimas geladas.  *


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 19:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> não vi quase um pingo de chuva durante o dia e até choveu menos do que nos dias de "aguaceiros fracos". Acumulado miserável de* 0,5 mm* e céu nublado com algumas abertas e tal, mas a pensar que ainda ia chover alguma coisa levei o chapéu de chuva, mas acabei por me enganar.



Aqui por Carcavelos foi quase tal e qual. Houve uns chuviscos à hora de almoço e uns chuviscos antes do pôr-do-sol que por serem tocados a vento até pareciam intensos mas a acumulação foi praticamente nula. Vento moderado de oeste que rodou para noroeste. Parece que a precipitação ficou toda a norte do eixo Sintra - Estrela.
Fica uma imagem ao pôr-do-sol, com nuvens desconjuntadas e tudo pouco consistente e esfarrapado pelo vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

*Dados de hoje:*

Temperatura minima: *8,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,6ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *66 km/h*
Vento médio(24 horas): *25,6 km/h ( este parametro é excelente para perceber se o dia foi ventoso ou não, ao contrario do valor de uma rajada máxima)*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm
*
Amanha o vento vai soprar bem, felizmente a estação amadora já está operacional.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Fev 2015 às 01:09)

Esta parabólica no prédio em frente ainda resistiu aos ventos de dia 20 janeiro, mas não se aguentou aos ventos vindos de O/SO nas últimas noites..




Hoje foi um dia repleto de aguaceiros, uns mais fortes que outros.
A temperatura rondou os 12 graus.


----------



## Geopower (3 Fev 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado em Telheiras.Temperatura actual:11.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Cascais(centro da vila) segue nos 11graus,vento moderado e ceu cinzento.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2015 às 15:55)

está a ficar frio ou é impressão minha? 

edit: chuvisca por lisboa


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2015 às 16:06)

Boa tarde!

Alguns aguaceiros fracos aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo acompanhadas de vento moderado, mínima de 9.8ºC deve ser batida antes da meia noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2015 às 16:31)

Boas, por aqui até agora houve lugar a aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado, e frio. 
A mínima desta noite foi de 10.3ºC
Actuais de 13.9ºC
Deixo aqui um vídeo do Rio Almonda esta manha, onde já se nota bem a subida de caudal com as últimas chuvas, como já aqui tinha referido a semana passada. Ainda antes de chegar a este local, vi logo que o rio levava muita água, porque a tarambola, estava a girar mais depressa do que é normal.
No verão passado passado tiveram de tapar algumas saídas de água para o rio nao secar, a montante.
Hoje nem os corvos marinhos queriam dar os seus mergulhos no rio, estavam a descansar nas arvores de grande porte.


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2015 às 17:46)

Chuva moderada na Lousã que já deverá ser de neve no Trevim(1200m)


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2015 às 18:02)

Boa tarde/noite!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e por vezes caiem uns curtos e fracos aguaceiros acompanhados por rajadas de vento, está a arrefecer bem, já bati a mínima do dia, estou com 9.7ºC.


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2015 às 18:02)

Boa tarde,

por aqui estão 8,5ºC com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, ocasionalmente vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 18:04)

Tarde de chuviscos aqui acumulados até agora 0,8mm

A mínima até agora foi  de 10,9ºC era 17:07

Agora céu muito nublado o vento é nulo e estão 11,3ºC


----------



## Prates (3 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, sigo com 10,1°c e vento moderado de NO. Quando vinha do trabalho apanhei um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

9.8ºC e caem aguaceiros fracos ocasionalmente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 18:58)

cm3pt disse:


> Um belo arco-iris tirado no Bairro de Montezelos (Vila Real)



Boas tardes

Vento noroeste e céu com cumulus, por vezes parecendo cumulonimbus muito estirados, por terem topos fibrosos, bases escuras mas precipitação quase ausente, apenas sobre o mar se vêem ocasionalmente cortinas de chuva. Aguaceiros de chuvisco, fracos, acumulação praticamente nula.

O mais bonito que esteve foi numa aberta a meio da tarde, com a luz intensa a realçar bem as cores:






Imagem de radar desse momento mostra bandas espaçadas de precipitação fraca:





Outros aguaceiros 50 minutos depois, com nuvens de aspecto fibroso, muita da precipitação fica pelo caminho na sua queda até à superfície:





Imagem de satélite correspondente a esse momento. A actividade forte está confinada ao norte da península onde a queda de neve deve ser intensa:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 19:06)

Ventania de regresso aqui em *Alcabideche*, sopra a *45 km/h*.
*10,5ºC* e morrinha.
Desconforto térmico na rua.

_________

Amanha vou instalar o sensor no Pisão, com o objectivo de registar a minima de quinta-feira e de Sabado.
Domingo registarei 3 minimas na zona oeste/Mafra, vale da mangancha, vale do sobral, vale do cuco. Espero bem que nas proximas saidas o vento caía um pouco, para a inversão ser mais intensa.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

Boa tarde!
Uma tarde que se pôs fresca, a temperatura desceu um bocado desde o início da tarde. Por volta das 13h a temperatura chegou aos 14,3ºC, mas tem vindo sempre a descer estando já nos *10,5ºC *actuais.
Está quase a ser batida a mínima do dia que se ficou pelos 10,2ºC.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos que até agora renderam apenas* 1 mm* 
O vento ainda está estranhamente calmo, soprando apenas fraco a moderado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2015 às 19:55)

Tentei não me enervar hoje, o tempo consegui-o 

Então não é que as minhas previsões estavam certas e os "chuviscos fracos" de hoje trouxeram mais chuva do que o previsto de ontem...

Choveu umas 10 vezes durante o dia, chuva fraca, moderada agora perto das 19h. Resultado dos sucessivos aguaceiros, temperatura subiu e desceu 9 vezes! Deve ter acumulado mais de 5mm na Amadora, mas a estação do IPMA não funciona...

A minima registou-se ao meio dia, visto que chegou aos 10ºC, só para verem o poder das nuvens!

Hoje não levei chapéu visto que a previsão era de menos chuva do que ontem, até podia nem chover...acabei por me dar mal.
Haja alguém com sorte como eu que ontem levei o chapéu a passear e hoje tomei banho umas 3 vezes.

Atenção às rajadas durante a madrugada, da ordem dos 80km/h!


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 20:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje não levei chapéu visto que a previsão era de menos chuva do que hoje, até podia nem chover...acabei por me dar mal.
> Haja alguém com sorte como eu que ontem levei o chapéu a passear e hoje tomei banho umas 3 vezes.



 
ontem caíu um bom aguaceiro cerca das 20:00, o único que conseguiu molhar bem e fazer poças, mas eu tinha chapéu!

Por aqui neste momento continua nublado, vento moderado, mas não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

*Condições atmosféricas actuais:*

10,2ºC
83 % HR
44 km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2015 às 21:32)

Por aqui já sigo com 9.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 22:00)

Vendaval, sopra a *52 km/h*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Ainda tou para perceber o que aconteceu a metade das estações de Lisboa, decidiram hibernar todas ao mesmo tempo?


----------



## PedroAP7 (3 Fev 2015 às 22:32)

Vento outra vez. Não sei como é que estou a sobreviver a tudo o que já passei desde início de Setembro... Quando vir os problemas resolvidos vai parecer mentira.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

Temperatura a descer pontualmente aos 7.8ºC durante um aguaceiro.


----------



## Geopower (3 Fev 2015 às 22:42)

temperatura actual: 11 ºC. Já se nota o ar a gelar lá fora. Vento de Norte a intensificar-se.
Extremos do dia;
Máxima: 14.9 ºC. 
Minima: 10.9 ºC.


----------



## Candy (3 Fev 2015 às 22:43)

Boas,

Passaram agora, aqui, umas rajadas de vento muito fortes e muito estranhas!
Sim, está muito vento e as rajadas são muito fortes, mais isto foi muito estranho!...


----------



## Garcia (3 Fev 2015 às 22:49)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Passaram agora, aqui, umas rajadas de vento muito fortes e muito estranhas!
> Sim, está muito vento e as rajadas são muito fortes, mais isto foi muito estranho!...



fazem-se sentir por aqui também algumas rajadas mais fortes, acompanhado por "chuveiros"...


----------



## Garcia (3 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

tudo muito esporádico.. tudo calmo agora..


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo fraco com 8.8ºC, mas já estive nos 8.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

Passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, fez logo a temperatura descer para os actuais *8,9ºC.*
O vendaval mantem-se, sopra a *47 km/h*.
Não é muito dificil imaginar a sensação térmica la fora.


----------



## Profetaa (3 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

um aguaceiro de granizo agora


----------



## Candy (3 Fev 2015 às 23:31)

Garcia disse:


> fazem-se sentir por aqui também algumas rajadas mais fortes, acompanhado por "chuveiros"...


Sim aqui também há umas rajadas bem mais fortes que outras,  mas aquela foi diferente! Muito diferente! Além de muito mais forte, foi muito longa!


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

Boas!

Continua a chuva fraca por aqui, a temperatura continua a sua descida lenta mas consistente, estou com 8.3ºC, a mínima do dia.


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

Por aqui o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes,céu nublado e vai chuviscando de vez em quando, estão 6,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2015 às 03:49)

em Lisboa caiu um aguaceiro fraco a moderado com 7.5ºC no Auriol


----------



## cactus (4 Fev 2015 às 04:01)

8,3ºC vai chuviscando fraco...


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 04:07)

david 6 disse:


> em Lisboa caiu um aguaceiro fraco a moderado com 7.5ºC no Auriol



Esses aguaceiros estão a atingir principalmente as zonas proeminentes do contorno costeiro, entre Peniche e Lisboa e o sudoeste alentejano e barlavento algarvio:






Também choveu fraco aqui em Carcavelos há meia hora. Precipitações com acumulados escassos, algumas décimas de milímetro apenas.
Neste momento está um céu com grande aberta e límpido, a Lua cheia e Júpiter, lado a lado,  brilham intensamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 04:57)

6,6 graus devido a passagem de aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 05:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> 6,6 graus devido a passagem de aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de granizo.



Passou de raspão aqui, só choveu fraco, mas vê-se bem a célula agora ao luar. 9ºC

Foram praticamente os últimos aguaceiros.


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Em Telheiras, 8.8 °C. Vento moderado de Norte


----------



## FilipaP (4 Fev 2015 às 09:32)

Bom dia! Por aqui em Telheiras tenho marcados 7ºC com uma sensação de 2ºC. Céu limpo agora.
Humidade: 70%
Vento: 18 km/h N
Pressão: 1012 hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia. Por aqui a mínima foi de 6ºC (em local abrigado).
O vento gélido continua por aqui, com rajadas moderadas, e parece nao ter vontade se ir embora.
A amendoeiras já estão a começar a florir por aqui. Para mim é uma árvore linda, quando a sua copa está em flor.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2015 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de 7,7ºC

Agora céu limpo, 11,8ºC, vento fraco por vezes moderado 

A madrugada registou chuva fraca/chuviscos acumulou 1,0mm


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2015 às 12:29)

Boas 

Mínima de *0,1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Fev 2015 às 12:44)

Bom dia!
Céu praticamente limpo, 10,5 graus na varanda virada a norte, e 12,0 graus na varanda virada a sul.
Ainda em relação ao dia de ontem, esta foi a única aparição do sol durante todo o dia..


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2015 às 15:00)

Noite ventosa com aguaceiros. Mínima de 6,7ºC.

Hoje mais um dia ventoso com céu pouco nublado. A temperatura já não está a subir, estabilizou nos 10,7ºC. A partir de hoje as noites vão ser geladas


----------



## Tufao André (4 Fev 2015 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!
Dia muito ventoso e frio por aqui e uma madrugada com alguns aguaceiros fracos, nada de especial.
A mínima foi de *6,7ºC *e a máxima não foi além dos *11,5ºC.*  Neste momento a temperatura já está em queda (*10,4ºC*) e a madrugada promete ser bem gelada! 
O céu de vez em quando vai encobrindo por cumulus e o vento sopra de Norte moderado a forte com rajadas! Ambiente extremamente desagradável na rua


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

temperatura em descida: neste momento 11.5 ºC. 
Máxima atingida: 13.6 ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A amendoeiras já estão a começar a florir por aqui. Para mim é uma árvore linda, quando a sua copa está em flor.



Resta-nos sempre essa "neve" .

Em Carcavelos céu quase limpo, apenas alguns cumulus pequenos no horizonte marítimo e isolados sobre terra. Vento forte, com rajadas. Parece verão, não fossem as temperaturas baixas, o céu e o vento são tal e qual. Mas... 

Há um grupo de gaivotas que não sai do campo, o factor comida por perto (lixo vário dos visitantes) converte-as em urbanas . Algumas abalaram quando o grupo esvoaçou para observar o horizonte, mas a maior parte voltou a pousar no mesmo sítio. Enquanto as poças de água não secarem e o lixo abundar, lá ficarão. Estão muito encolhidas viradas para norte devido ao vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:31)

Boas noites,

Dia bem frio, graças ao vento forte de* NO*
O vento medio destas 19he30 m, está nos *36 km/h*.
Bela máxima, apenas *10,2ºC.*
A minima foi de *6,4ºC*


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2015 às 19:45)

Fim de tarde
As imagens não mostram o vento, que é muito.


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2015 às 19:47)

Por cá não neva mas, há pouco, apanhei um "banho" de flocos brancos!... espuma do mar por todo o lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:52)

Esqueci-me de dizer  que ao final da tarde fui instalar o sensor no Pisão, por lá a inversão não se fazia sentir pelo simples facto de estar vento em todo o lado, inclusive na cova. A tendencia é o vento cair ao longo da madrugada, ainda devo registar uma minima baixa, ainda assim nada comparado com o registo da madrugada de Sabado, suspeito que vou ver a estrada(N247) com gelo


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

Muito vento durante a noite, mas durante a tarde ficou ainda pior e frio gélido! Sensação térmica de 5ºC 
Máxima: 11,7ºC
Minima: 6,3ºC
Rajada máxima: 66 km/h
Pressão quase nos 1020 hPa.

Vem ai uma noite gélida, já estão 8,5ºC e vai chegar aos 4ºC!
A nossa sorte é a máxima ainda ficar nos 12ºC se não congelávamos!


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2015 às 21:05)

Saí de casa com 5.9ºC e muito vento por volta das 7.45h, após uma mínima de 5.6ºC, em direcção a Aveiro onde passei o dia. Ao chegar , olhei para o termómetro auriol que lá tinha (com uns 4 anos já) e o sensor na ponta tinha voado.... De volta há momentos o vento continua a reinar e a temperatura situa-se nos 7.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:13)

*8,6ºC
37 km/h*

Está fresquinho.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

7,0ºC actuais.

Rajadas de vento entre 20 a 30km/h.


----------



## PDias (4 Fev 2015 às 21:30)

Boa noite,

por aqui a mínima até agora foi de 4,4ºC por volta das 07.00H com chuviscos, o resto do dia foi marcado por vento forte gelado e máxima de 9,5ºC, agora estão 5,6ºC com vento mas mais calmo e algumas nuvens a virem do lado do mar.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

Candy disse:


> Fim de tarde



 vistas de sonho!

O vento vê-se no mar, especialmente ao olhar na direcção das Berlengas.

Por cá houve umas brincadeiras às escondidas do sol com as nuvens e os fachos de luz típicos. Para já fica esta, depois ponho mais:


----------



## meko60 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

Boa noite.
Por agora sigo com 9ºC , mas esta tarde a sensação de frio era muita, devido ao vento forte que fazia aqui na zona.A rajada máxima até agora foi de 40,2Km/h.


----------



## Prates (4 Fev 2015 às 21:49)

Boa noite, sigo com 8ºc certinhos e vento com algumas rajadas o que aumenta o desconforto térmico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:50)

Vento moderado com rajadas por vezes forte durante toda a tarde, acalmando mais com o começar da noite.
Actuais 7.5ºC
Hoje foi um daqueles dia que para andar na rua, só mesmo com os olhos descobertos é que se podia sair á rua, tal nao era a sensação de frio.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2015 às 22:08)

O vento comça a acalmar, 6.9ºC. Veremos até quanto desce hoje, aposto em 3-4ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

Temperata actual: 9.2 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 23:02)

*8,1ºC
28 km/h* ( Como esperado, está a enfraquecer )
Vamos lá ver que minima tenho lá em baixo ( Pisao).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

thunderboy disse:


> O vento comça a acalmar, 6.9ºC. Veremos até quanto desce hoje, aposto em 3-4ºC



Acredito que desça mais, talvez vá aos 1/1,5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2015 às 23:07)

Se o vento parasse até diria -3ºC mas não acredito muito nisso. 6.6ºC actuais
PS: 23.16h: acabou de afundar 0.5ºC em 10 segundos após andar a flutuar entre 6.6ºC-6.8ºC .


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

Boas!

Dia de Sol mas muito ventoso o que aumentou bastante a sensação de frio, a mínima da ultima madrugada foi de 4.8ºC.

Por agora 5.7ºC, as noites com geadas estão de volta!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

*7,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito que desça mais, talvez vá aos 1/1,5ºC


Agora sim começo a acreditar nesses valores, fnalmente entrei na zona dos 5,  5.9ºC actuais e mais rápido descerá se o vento acalmar ainda mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Dia de muito vento por estas bandas, o que tornou este dia bastante desagradável. 

Termino a noite com esta fotografia


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 23:36)

thunderboy disse:


> Ahora sim começo a acreditar nesses valores, fnalmente entrei na zona dos 5,  5.9ºC actuais e mais rápido descerá se o vento acalmar ainda mais.



O vento vai acalmar ao longo da madrugada.
Em Seiça,Ourem, o vento enfraqueceu na totalidade, segue nos 3,3ºC
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2015 às 23:54)

Por aqui, *0,1ºC* (actual mínima), céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

Vento a começar a acalmar, já sopra moderado mas o suficiente para causar ainda grande desconforto térmico!
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente e já vai nos *7,3ºC*! So não desce mais devido a este vento constante... Ainda assim espero uma mínima na ordem dos 3/4ºC, o que já é bastante frio para o que é habitual nestas bandas!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

Por aqui ainda ando com vento moderado a forte.
Rajada de *51 km/h*
A temperatura continua em queda,  *7,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 00:03)

Candy disse:


>



Aquela nuvem que está a ocultar o sol é um cumulonimbus. Daqui de Carcavelos também se viram muito longe alguns, embora sejam pequenos formaram bigorna e tudo. Significa que sobre o mar longe da costa ainda os pequenos cumulus encontram ar morno e húmido junto à superfície do oceano, combustível para desenvolverem uma convecção mais robusta.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Fev 2015 às 02:01)

Finalmente o vento está francamente mais fraco, apenas sopra uma ligeira brisa bem gélida!
Continua a queda lenta da temperatura e despeço-me com *6,0ºC *e com sensação térmica de 2ºC!


----------



## Candy (5 Fev 2015 às 04:43)

StormRic disse:


> Aquela nuvem que está a ocultar o sol é um cumulonimbus. Daqui de Carcavelos também se viram muito longe alguns, embora sejam pequenos formaram bigorna e tudo. Significa que sobre o mar longe da costa ainda os pequenos cumulus encontram ar morno e húmido junto à superfície do oceano, combustível para desenvolverem uma convecção mais robusta.


Era esta. Aqui com zoom.  Com o tlm é difícil fazer zoom em condições


----------



## Rachie (5 Fev 2015 às 06:48)

Aqui por Cacilhas marca 5.8 com 68% HR. Deve estar mesmo bom la fora...


----------



## Garcia (5 Fev 2015 às 07:17)

Bom dia..

O meu auriol marca 3.4ºC...  sabe mesmo bem sair da cama...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 07:37)

Boas,
*
5,6ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Até corta. 


Ainda houve boas inversões, Seiça(Ourem)  teve uma minima de *-2,9ºC
*
Na zona Oeste tambem boas minimas.
Torres Vedras: *1,8ºC*
A-dos-Cunhados: *1,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2015 às 08:12)

Boas.

Mínima de *5,4ºC*. Quanto a valores de temperatura não é nada de especial, mas com esta ventania isto torna-se insuportável


----------



## PDias (5 Fev 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

mínima de 2,5ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 7.1° C em Telheiras. Vento moderado de Norte. Céu limpo.


----------



## FilipaP (5 Fev 2015 às 10:11)

Bom dia! Aqui também em Telheiras sigo com 8ºC e sensação de 0ºC... pelo menos é isso que me indica aqui, mas na ida ao café não dei muito por isso.
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Céu limpo
Humidade: 57%
Vento: 27 Km/h Norte


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia  

Mínima de *-2,6ºC*. É a mínima mais baixa desde que faço registos (2012). 
Bastante geada, que a esta hora ainda resiste nos locais mais sombrios. 

Temperatura actual: *3,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 11:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mínima de *-2,6ºC*. É a mínima mais baixa desde que faço registos (2012).
> Bastante geada, que a esta hora ainda resiste nos locais mais sombrios.
> ...



Excelente mínima,ao nível de Seiça. 
Estamos com máximas baixas, pode ser que dê um bom empurrão para  as inversões/mínimas baixas, vamos ver.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2015 às 11:36)

Mínimas das estações do distrito de Coimbra:

Lousã: *-2,8ºC*
Miranda do Corvo: *-2,4ºC*
Coimbra, Bencanta (IPMA):* -1,8ºC*
São Martinho do Bispo: *-1.5ºC*
Coimbra, Aeródromo (IPMA): *-0,7ºC*

É muito raro a EMA do Aeródromo registar mínimas negativas.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2015 às 11:54)

Boas!

Durante a madrugada o vento caiu por completo e ainda consegui chegar aos negativos, registei* -0.4ºC*, não contava que descesse tanto.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2015 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Vento constante durante toda a madrugada, e mínima de *4,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,8ºC e 47% de humidade. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2015 às 13:00)

Boas

Temperatura mínima de 3,0ºC. 

Manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2015 às 13:48)

thunderboy disse:


> O vento comça a acalmar, 6.9ºC. Veremos até quanto desce hoje, aposto em 3-4ºC


Tal como esperava desceu aos 3.6ºC graças ao vento constante toda a madrugada.


----------



## Pisfip (5 Fev 2015 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

Estou de volta...

Nova localização: Fátima (Cova da Iria)

Sigo com: Céu com periodos de maior nebulosidade.
Temp atual.: Já com 7.2ºc
Vento mais fraco, comparado com os dias anteriores.

Especial atenção para o dia de amanhã.
Aqui a Serra de Aire, pode reservar surpresas quanto à neve em alguns locais, com os aguaceiros que se prevêm.


----------



## meko60 (5 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.
Dia agradável de sol, fresco mas mais devido ao vento.De momento sigo com 9,6ºC na C. da Piedade.


----------



## Microburst (5 Fev 2015 às 18:13)

É verdade vizinho, dia bonito, ou melhor, de um céu azul lindo. O vento que se intensificou agora é que está a agravar o desconforto térmico, brrrrr.


----------



## meko60 (5 Fev 2015 às 18:30)

O vento limpou a nebulosidade, dando hipótese a verem-se as Berlengas, como eu (acho) que nunca vi.Sempre que vou ao Cabo Carvoeiro apanho nebelina/nevoeiro ou chuva .Hoje não!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2015 às 18:36)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia bem geladinho, o sol só aqueceu mais depois da hora de almoço. O vento parece que nao está com vontade de se ir embora.
A mínima desta noite foi de 2.2ºC, saí de casa ás 7:30 estavam 3.3ºC.
Agora a temperatura tem estado a cair a pique desde o poente, seguindo agora com 10.2ºC
Estou a ver que esta noite promete, secalhar vou ter pela primeira vez temperaturas negativas no meu 1º Auriol.
Só de lareira acesa, é que se consegue fazer frente a este frio, já ardi umas boas toneladas de lenha desde novembro.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

Boas tardes

Aparecimento de cumulus para a tarde, especialmente a oeste, que revelaram a tendência para o que está previsto segundo os modelos e IPMA para amanhã na região oeste. O aspecto das nuvens, apenas pela minha experiência de observação, é típica dos antecedentes da possibilidade de aguaceiros de neve a cotas razoavelmente baixas, isto é, cimos das serras superiores a, talvez, 600m (lembro-me por exemplo de Fevereiro de 1983). Eu não descartava a possibilidade de alguns flocos amanhã no topo das serras de Montejunto, Aire e Sicó. Sintra é apenas um sonho distante, claro... 
Vento de nor-noroeste ou noroeste, gaivotas em terra rodaram a sua posição um pouco  para ficarem sempre de face para o vento (para que as penas não sejam levantadas e o calor se escape).
Horizonte de terra límpido e com excelente visibilidade. No mar a acumulação de cumulus, passe o pleonasmo, não deixou ver o pôr-do-sol, tal como nos dias anteriores, mas proporcionou novamente belos espectáculos luminosos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2015 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Aparecimento de cumulus para a tarde, especialmente a oeste, que revelaram a tendência para o que está previsto segundo os modelos e IPMA para amanhã na região oeste. O aspecto das nuvens, apenas pela minha experiência de observação, é típica dos antecedentes da possibilidade de aguaceiros de neve a cotas razoavelmente baixas, isto é, cimos das serras superiores a, talvez, 600m (lembro-me por exemplo de Fevereiro de 1983). Eu não descartava a possibilidade de alguns flocos amanhã no topo das serras de Montejunto, Aire e Sicó. Sintra é apenas um sonho distante, claro... .



Seria bonito de ver a queda de alguns flocos na serra D'Aire, eu digo isto porque é a serra que conheço melhor, que se avista aqui da minha terra.
Era mesmo uma sorte muito grande.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2015 às 18:51)

Boas!

Dia de Sol com algumas nuvens dispersas e bastante vento por aqui. Desde que anoiteceu o vento abrandou e a temperatura está a cair rapidamente, por aqui já vou nos 7.9ºC,  a cair a um ritmo aproximadamente de 0.2ºC a cada 5 minutos.


----------



## Pisfip (5 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

A Serra De Aire por experiências anteriores, com vertentes mais para o interior mostra sempre mais resistência em manter temperaturas mais baixas. 
Serra de Santo António por exemplo.
Estou confiante, pois o frio é mesmo muito intenso e pouco normal a sensação de desconforto que está a causar. 

Destaca-se também o que foi já referido.. Os cumulus que por aqui se observaram hoje, tinham um aspecto diferente.. 

Temp.Atual: 6.3ºc
Vento Fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 19:01)

Boas,

Mais um dia frio, extremos térmicos: *5,4ºC* / *10,8ºC*
No Pisão, embora abrigado, não houve grande acalmia, registei uma minima de *2,8ºC*, Sabado devo registar uma minima negativa, diria uns *-2ºC*/*-3ºC* vamos ver.


----------



## PDias (5 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

Boa tarde,

por aqui houve uma descida da temperatura a partir das 15.30H   mesmo com a entrada da nebulosidade vinda mais ou menos de Noroeste com vento fraco a moderado, a máxima foi de 11,1ºC e actualmente estão 5,5ºC, realmente desde Novembro é sempre a queimar lenha.  .


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

meko60 disse:


> O vento limpou a nebulosidade, dando hipótese a verem-se as Berlengas, como eu (acho) que nunca vi.Sempre que vou ao Cabo Carvoeiro apanho nebelina/nevoeiro ou chuva .Hoje não!


Dizem que quando se vê assim tão bem, que é sinal de mau tempo  
Assim esperemos eheh


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Fev 2015 às 19:44)

Final de tarde na Avenida da Liberdade com uma brisa bem fria mas céu azul e farrapinhos de nuvens no céu. Até deu vontade de fazer uma comprinha de Primavera mas ... estou OBESA . Às 18h estavam 8ºC. Assim:


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

Algumas imagens de um momento já ao entardecer:










são visíveis nuvens irisadas nesta imagem





Cumulus com aspecto de "carneiros".


----------



## Prates (5 Fev 2015 às 19:52)

Boa noite, mínima de hoje foi de 5,5°c pelas 7h44. Neste momento sigo já com 7,7°c e algum vento que faz com que seja muito desconfortável andar na Rua.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Boa noite!

O ritmo de descida abrandou mas a temperatura continua a descer, neste momento 6.4ºC, até onde irá?


----------



## Candy (5 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Dizem que quando se vê assim tão bem, que é sinal de mau tempo
> Assim esperemos eheh



Não é bem assim. É um pouco mais inchada. Fica enorme e parece ter-se aproximado muito da costa de Peniche. Mas sim, fica muito nítida.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 20:45)

Candy disse:


> Não é bem assim. É um pouco mais inchada. Fica enorme e parece ter-se aproximado muito da costa de Peniche. Mas sim, fica muito nítida.



Interessante, deve portanto sofrer o efeito de miragem que por aqui por vezes se observa no Cabo Espichel e tem que ver com o contraste de temperaturas oceânicas e das camadas de ar superficiais.


----------



## Pisfip (5 Fev 2015 às 20:46)

Ligeira brisa: Temp. dança entre os 4ºc e os 5ºc.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2015 às 20:54)

Boa noite, ontem tive uma mínima de 6,8ºC a ver esta noite até onde isto chega, por enquanto estão 9,2ºC e o vento faz-se sentir ainda e bem. Arrisco uma sensação térmica de 5ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2015 às 21:37)

Dia normal de Fevereiro, seco e fresco... 

Mínima:4,7ºC
Máxima:12,6ºC

Agora sigo com 8,1ºC e a custar a descer arrisco em uma mínima na casa dos 3/4ºC, nada de mais por tanto!


----------



## Pisfip (5 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

Já nos 3ºc. Nada mexe lá fora.. 
Que raro, comparado com os dias anteriores.


----------



## Candy (5 Fev 2015 às 22:31)

Aqui está uma ventanias dos diabos! Vento forte com rajadas!
Tenho de arranjar forma de fazer copy/paste quando descrevo o tempo que está em Peniche!


----------



## PDias (5 Fev 2015 às 22:32)

Neste momento estão 4,5ºC com vento fraco, e após ter limpado um pouco, começa outra vez a entrar por aqui nebulosidade vinda de Noroeste.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2015 às 22:33)

Pisfip disse:


> A Serra De Aire por experiências anteriores, com vertentes mais para o interior mostra sempre mais resistência em manter temperaturas mais baixas.
> Serra de Santo António por exemplo.
> Estou confiante, pois o frio é mesmo muito intenso e pouco normal a sensação de desconforto que está a causar.
> 
> ...


Amen!
Se houver uma pequena chance de acontecer é em Serra de Santo António que vou estar. 

Extremos do dia
3.6ºC/11.8ºC

6.5ºC actuais no sobe e desce de ontem.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2015 às 22:53)

Temperatura actual: *1,5ºC*

Máxima: *10,9ºC*
Mínima: *-2,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

Boas,

*7,6ºC* o vento vai caindo.

Na pequena viagem feita ha momentos entre Serra das Minas(Sintra) e Alcabideche, a temperatura variou entre os 5ºC e 7ºC, os 5ºC foram registados no Ramalhão.
____

Segundo os meus familiares, hoje houve geada forte no 2º local de seguimento, assim sendo é a 37ª geada da temporada, os 42 dias de geada do outono/ Inverno 2013-14, vão ser batidos nos próximos dias.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2015 às 23:07)

Boas!

O fresco instala-se por aqui, registo *4.3ºC*. Noite de luar mas observa-se alguma (pouca) nebulosidade, não há vento.


----------



## Prates (5 Fev 2015 às 23:36)

Despeço-me com 6,1°c e a descer e sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 00:05)

Aguaceiro fraco  e *6,4ºC.*
Não contava com esta.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Fev 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia bem frio e com algum vento forte, principalmente durante a manha e até meio da tarde. Depois o vento começou a enfraquecer ao longo do dia e agora já é fraco (ligeira brisa) e bastante "cortante"!

T. mínima: *5,3ºC *(esperava menos)
T. máxima: *11ºC* (exactamente com previsto)

De momento sigo com *6,7ºC *em lenta descida


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 01:02)

Hora de dormir
6.1ºC actuais em lenta descida acompanhada de vento fraco. Aguardando o que o amanhã nos espera!


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 01:05)

Boas!

Inicio de madrugada com temperatura em descida, por agora registo 3.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 01:19)

pessoal quem vai amanhã à serra de aire? 

é pena a precipitação estar na altura do dia de mais calor


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 01:22)

Despeço-me com 6,6ºC.

A inversão vai num bom caminho.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 02:07)

thunderboy disse:


> Hora de dormir
> 6.1ºC actuais em lenta descida acompanhada de vento fraco. Aguardando o que o amanhã nos espera!


É difícil dormir com tanta ansiedade!
Não sei se alguem viu mas na previsão descritiva aparece o seguinte:

"Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, mais prováveis a partir da tarde,
que serão de neve acima de 600/800 metros de altitude, *baixando
temporariamente a cota para os 400 metros nas regiões Norte e
Centro*."

Penso que não estava lá há pouco.

5.7ºC, vento fraco por vezes moderado e continua a descida.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2015 às 04:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aguaceiro fraco  e *6,4ºC.*
> Não contava com esta.



Que falta faz a EMA no palácio da Pena ou nos Mouros! Com essa temperatura em Alcabideche pode ter caído água-neve no cimo da serra, não há é ninguém para ver. Amanhã vou lá estar.
O aguaceiro passou claramente primeiro sobre a serra.


----------



## Rachie (6 Fev 2015 às 07:00)

Por aqui 5.3 (em queda) e 75% HR (em ascensão).
Nao quero ir pra rua

EDIT: afinal valeu a pena


----------



## Prates (6 Fev 2015 às 07:51)

Bom dia, mínima de 4,8ºc às 7h15. Neste momento sigo com 5,4ºc e a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 08:17)

Boas,

A temperatura pouco baixou, o vento não deixou.
Minima de *5,8ºC*, que deve ser batida mais logo a noite.
Agora, estão *6,7ºC*,  a sensação térmica encontra-se nos *2ºC.*


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Temperatura atual: 7.3 °C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 08:54)

Mínima de 3.5ºC, -0.1ºC que ontem, e actuais de 6.5ºC. O vento é muito fraco/nulo pela primeira vez em dias e o céu encontra-se  praticamente limpo com excepção a uns pequenos cumulus que começaram a surgir mesmo por cima de mim.


----------



## Profetaa (6 Fev 2015 às 08:55)

Por aqui 0graus e começa a chover, mas é liquida.ha muita humidade....


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 09:40)

Por aqui a mínima até foi mais alta hoje!! 

Mínima de 5,4ºC perto do solo e 6,1ºC no terraço

Agora céu limpo com vento nulo e temperatura de 8,0ºC


----------



## kelinha (6 Fev 2015 às 09:42)

Bom dia. Por Coimbra vão caindo umas pingas, o carro marca 1°C. Pergunto-me o que se passará na Serra da Lousã...


----------



## Brites (6 Fev 2015 às 09:48)

Pinga em pombal... Já faltou mais...


----------



## jaca (6 Fev 2015 às 09:49)

a temperatura e humidade e nem uma gota de neve como pode alguém que me explique .....


----------



## Brites (6 Fev 2015 às 09:50)

Algo me diz em pombal já se os pingos parecem pequenos flocos...a queda e inconstante não e agua...


----------



## jaca (6 Fev 2015 às 09:53)

Brites disse:


> Algo me diz em pombal já se os pingos parecem pequenos flocos...a queda e inconstante não e agua...


por aqui aconteceu o mesmo e estranho nem sei o que será .... agua neve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brites (6 Fev 2015 às 09:54)

Secalhar tou a ter visões mas chover choveu. ..e o ceu promete... Será k esta frio suficiente?


----------



## Brites (6 Fev 2015 às 09:56)

Água neve quase aposto... Mas o céu continua promissor... Ninguém tem relatos?


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 09:56)

Aprecem os primeiros aguaceiros no horizonte, 8.5ºC.


----------



## Brites (6 Fev 2015 às 10:01)

Mas intenso agora....tenho pena k n dê para filmar...


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Fev 2015 às 10:27)

Bom dia
7,5 graus e chuva ja no horizonte!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 10:29)

Segundo os meus familiares, esta manhã a geada foi mais forte que ontem, às 7:30 a temperatura estava nos -2.5 graus.
(refiro-me ao 2 local de seguimento)
Está visto que no Domingo vou presenciar a geada "_numero 40_" da temporada. 
--------
Aqui por Cascais, o vento tem caído um pouco.
10,3graus e muito sol.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Fev 2015 às 10:39)

Chove por Leiria com 6º Graus, ou seja tudo normal para um dia de inverno


----------



## romeupaz (6 Fev 2015 às 11:03)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Chove por Leiria com 6º Graus, ou seja tudo normal para um dia de inverno



Pois nem me dei ao trabalho de ir ao monte!!


----------



## Gongas (6 Fev 2015 às 11:09)

Por Coimbra choveu, mas pouco, apesar da temperatura rondar os 2 graus, pareceu-me ser chuva, gelada, mas chuva. desilusão ou não!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2015 às 11:24)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *-2,3ºC*

Agora sigo com *4,4ºC* e céu encoberto.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 11:31)

Boas!

Muito Sol ainda por aqui, estranhamente a mínima foi mais elevada que ontem, registei 0.3ºC.

No quadrante Norte é possível observar nebulosidade em aproximação, mas ainda muito distante.


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Estava um dia lindo! Sol, muito sol!... de repente escuridão... ficou tudo negro, começaram a ouvir-se rajadas de vento forte e caiu um aguaceiro fortezinho com pingos muito grossos. O aguaceiro já aliviou, mas continua a chover.
Estava um dia de muito dol! Estava...


----------



## Microburst (6 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

Pela Grande Lisboa estava uma linda manhã de Sol e céu limpo, mas por esta altura está a começar a nublar bastante, o vento acentuou-se um pouco e consequentemente a temperatura está a descer. Por aqui neste momento 9,4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 12:16)

Boas

Temperatura mínima de 4,0ºC. Depois de uma manhã de sol e céu pouco nublado, eis que o céu se tornou nublado.

12,5ºC.


----------



## romeupaz (6 Fev 2015 às 12:19)

Recebi informação de que neva no Coentral em Castanheira de Pera, norte do distrito de Leiria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2015 às 12:24)

Boas por aqui o sol está um pouco tímido, céu muito nublado, e o vento estava fraco, até agora, que está a fazer-se ouvir com mais força.
A mínima de hoje foi de -1ºC, foi a primeira mínima negativa no meu auriol. 
Ontem era para colocar o sensor num pequeno vale, mas infelizmente nao tive tempo, onde certamente fez ainda mais frio.
Actuais de 14.5ºC


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 12:25)

Encontro me junto das Antenas da Protecção civil na Serra dos Candeeiros =600metros
 Apenas e somente uns pingos de chuva com neve ha 20 minutos. 

Está nevoeiro, com abertas esporádicas. 
Temp. 3c Auriol


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 12:27)

[/IMG]


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 12:28)

Pisfip disse:


> Encontro me junto das Antenas da Protecção civil na Serra dos Candeeiros =600metros
> Apenas e somente uns pingos de chuva com neve ha 20 minutos.
> 
> Está nevoeiro, com abertas esporádicas.
> Temp. 3c Auriol



se fosse à meia-noite.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 12:32)

Fui a 550m acima de Serra de Santo António e a temperatura andava entre os 5/4ºC mas apenas aguaceiros fracos caíam. A precipitação está toda a ficar nas encostas a norte... Aguardemos por melhores condições com o avançar do dia.


----------



## zeant (6 Fev 2015 às 12:37)

Por Pombal muitas nuvens escuras e a chuviscar... será que vai nevar? era bonito


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

[/IMG]


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 12:46)

Mais uns pingos, tudo pouco consistente. É morrer por pouco!  
A temp. Está nos 3.4c


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 12:47)

Boas

Aqui ainda reina o sol e até nem está frio! 13,2ºC a ver se algum aguaceiro de tarde larga pelo menos algum granizo que não cai aqui a meses alias nem me lembro da ultima vez...


----------



## bluejay (6 Fev 2015 às 12:53)

Chuva gelada em São Bento, Porto de Mós.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2015 às 12:57)

Por aqui os aguaceiros chegaram agora mesmo, será a tarde vai ser de aguaceiros?


----------



## flak (6 Fev 2015 às 13:26)

Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro por Tomar, com saraiva à mistura. A Temparatura começa a cair


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 13:27)

Céu carregado ao largo de Cascais.


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

Chuva tão forte com granizo na Batalha. 
A fome falou mais alto. Ehw
Eheheh. 
A temperatura está a descer tanto!!!!


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2015 às 13:46)

Aguaceiro de granizo!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

Bela temperatura em *Barreira de Água, Fátima*.  5,6 graus 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIA22


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2015 às 14:17)

Aguaceiros fracos, e 9.4ºC neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 14:32)

Está assim para Nordeste:





Está um vento gelado.


----------



## Rachie (6 Fev 2015 às 14:49)

Benfica céu muito escuro, parecia que ia chover há pouco, mas nada... (que eu me tenha apercebido pelo menos).
À hora de almoço estava um sol lindo e morno


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 14:49)

Não sei que faça, na Marinha Grande (bem mais próximo da costa) estão 6.8c !! 
Malta, que dizem: 
A tendência de aguaceiros é para continuar pela noite? 
Estamos muito próximos.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 14:53)

Voltei a fazer uma passagem pelos 550m e registei 4.9ºC. Aqui por baixo 8.7ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 14:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Voltei a fazer uma passagem pelos 550m e registei 4.9ºC. Aqui por baixo 8.7ºC e céu encoberto.


Serra de Sto. Antonio? 
Não chove na serra agora?


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Foi lá em cima nas grutas. Choveu pelo caminho, lá em cima nada mas já tinha chovido.


----------



## bluejay (6 Fev 2015 às 15:04)

Agora está encoberto e cai chuva miudinha.


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Qual a probabilidade dos aguaceiros se estenderem ate ao fim do dia?


----------



## Rachie (6 Fev 2015 às 15:11)

E chuva miúda agora...


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 15:14)

chove em lisboa
vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Ela vai caindo por Lisboa... a chuva!


----------



## Prates (6 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Por São Julião do Tojal, Loures caiu um aguaceiro moderado puxado a vento, mas a  NE sobre o Tejo está muito escuro.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Fev 2015 às 15:26)

Chove pelo Montijo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 15:28)

disseram me que para os lados do Couço (concelho de Coruche) vai caindo granizo


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 15:30)

Chove com alguma intensidade. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2015 às 15:34)

david 6 disse:


> disseram me que para os lados do Couço (concelho de Coruche) vai caindo granizo


deve ser aquela mancha no Radar das 14.50h


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade. Temperatura em queda.


quantos ºC?


----------



## Tempo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

Por Torres Vedras aguaceiros com granizo e bastante frio


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 15:37)

vou agora embora de Lisboa, para a Fajarda (Coruche) ver se ainda apanho uma chuvita por lá para fazer seguimento com a temperatura, neste momento céu escuro em Lisboa mas sem chuva


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 15:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> quantos ºC?



Temperatura actual de 9,9ºC em descida, com windchill de 5,7ºC.


----------



## rodrigogomes (6 Fev 2015 às 15:48)

em Samora correia estava assim á pouco mas depois de terminar o video começou a chover e não apanhei


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 15:51)

Segundos antes de começar a chover:


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!

Alguns aguaceiros por aqui, por volta das 15h estava perto do Biscainho e chovia com 7ºC (termómetro do carro).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Fev 2015 às 16:05)

Entre as 13:45 e as 14h caíu algum sleet em Fátima durante um aguaceiro, coisa pouca no entanto.


----------



## PDias (6 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,

aqui a mínima foi de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 10,8ºC, actualmente estão 6,3ºC e vão caindo uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Fev 2015 às 16:54)

Mais uma chuvada pelo Montijo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

cheguei à Fajarda, apanhei chuva desde um pouco depois do campo de tiro de Alcochete até aqui com periodos de chuva forte!!! e ainda chove moderado aqui com *7.4ºC*  , a chuva podia ter vindo era mais para a noite  , tirei 3 fotos antes da chuva, já meto daqui a pouco acho que vão gostar


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

Chove intensamente, com vento moderado e temperatura em queda acentuada.

8,8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 16:59)

Por aqui temos aguaceiros, a temperatura está em queda e registo 7.5ºC, isto de morar a 25m de altitude...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

Chove fraco e vento moderado. Céu encoberto, 7,9ºC.


----------



## PDias (6 Fev 2015 às 17:10)

A temperatura continua a descer agora mais lentamente, estão 5,4ºC parou de chover mas parece que vêm aí mais chuva.


----------



## Prates (6 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

Mais um aguaceiro desta vez mais a sério, céu está de aspecto  carregado. Não tenho e como medir temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 17:21)

fotos que tirei a caminho de cá, a seguir à 3ª começou logo a chover e nunca + parou, fotos foram tiradas de telemovel e dentro do carro a 1ª vê se mal, mas penso que dá para perceber o que está lá ao fundo 

















shelf cloud? 

por aqui já parou de chover sigo com *7.0ºC*


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2015 às 17:23)

A reportar de Vialonga, vai caindo uma chuva fraca de momento...mas por volta das 16:45h caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo na zona do Morgado (Vialonga).


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Mas reparei que as Células têm aspecto de "neve", com cortinas de precipitação mais densas e brancas a partir de uma certa altitude. :-)


----------



## Kispo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

depois de um aguaceiro com granizo à mistura, sigo com 8.2ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2015 às 17:32)

Por cá passaram os aguaceiros.  Vou aproveitar para fazer o treino diário de corrida. 
Brrrrrrr...


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 17:35)

a olhar lá para cima as nuvens teem mesmo cara de neve  , isto viver altitude baixa não mete piada 
para NE ve se boas células, deve ser as que estão a chegar a Portalegre

*6.9ºC *


----------



## Prates (6 Fev 2015 às 17:42)

O carro marca 6,5°c, chove e o aspecto para Sul é este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Para Este as nuvens continuam escuras.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

david 6 disse:


> a olhar lá para cima as nuvens teem mesmo cara de neve  , isto viver altitude baixa não mete piada
> para NE ve se boas células, deve ser as que estão a chegar a Portalegre
> 
> *6.9ºC *



A quem o dizes.... 

Por agora 7.1ºC e de momento não chove mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro, parecendo este ser mais forte. 

Temperatura nos *7,3ºC* e 76% de humidade. Ainda pensei em ir a Sintra, mas os topos começaram a formar nebulosidade, revelando bastante humidade, e reduzindo as possibilidades de ver o que quer que fosse.

Destaco *esta estação*, a Norte de Lisboa (Sobral de Monte Agraço), a cerca de 300 m de altitude, registando *4ºC* já há algum tempo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 17:50)

6,9ºC de temperatura actual. Chove fraco.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

esta tarde no Couço (concelho de Coruche), a foto foi retirada da pagina do facebook que está na minha assinatura







*6.5ºC* em queda


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

Aqui chove e o acumulados até agora é de 1,8mm a temperatura está nos 7,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,
Hoje no Campus da Justiça cerca das 13h30m estavam cerca de 7º e no céu nuvens a adensar. Às 16h, quando voltei a olhar, estava escuro e depois, no caminho junto ao Tejo, começou a chover umas pedradas finas quase vindas do céu com arrelia. Não gostei! Assim:

P.S. Alguém pode explicar por que é que o meu pára-brisas sabe se está a chover muito ou pouco? É que ele anda conforme a intensidade da chuva e eu ainda não percebi como ele sabe (e não venham com a história simplória de um sensor porque há chover uns pingos - e as escovas andam devagar -  e chover à brava - e as escovas andam rapidamente ... ok...? Digamos que a velocidade das escovas está na proporção directa da intensidade da chuva. Como?)
















Neste momento no Marquês 6º. Está mesmo frio!


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

vejo 2 torres para E/NE para os lados de Portalegre

*5.9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

A norte de Lisboa, em Fetais estão* 3,1ºC*. Segundo o radar, está a passar por lá um aguaceiro neste momento.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS4


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

7,1ºC, 2,4mm vai pingando


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2015 às 18:28)

Será que caiu alguma "coisa" na serra do Montejunto?


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2015 às 18:43)

6.1ºC e a chuva parou por volta das 15 horas.
Já está frio, já custa andar na rua.


----------



## Savn (6 Fev 2015 às 18:50)

Bela tarde de Inverno. Chuva desde o meio dia ate as 18h, com granizo por vezes constante. Pelas 17h30 +/- trovejou relativamente perto.. 
Não me parece é que tenha nevado na Serra de Montejunto, mas..


----------



## JAlves (6 Fev 2015 às 18:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> A norte de Lisboa, em Fetais estão* 3,1ºC*. Segundo o radar, está a passar por lá um aguaceiro neste momento.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS4



Convém especificar, pois Fetais fica a norte de Lisboa, no Concelho de Loures.

A estação que indicas refere-se a Zibreira de Fetais e fica junto a Sobral de Monte Agraço.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2015 às 18:53)

Maria Papoila disse:


> .S. Alguém pode explicar por que é que o meu pára-brisas sabe se está a chover muito ou pouco? É que ele anda conforme a intensidade da chuva e eu ainda não percebi como ele sabe (e não venham com a história simplória de um sensor porque há chover uns pingos - e as escovas andam devagar -  e chover à brava - e as escovas andam rapidamente ... ok...? Digamos que a velocidade das escovas está na proporção directa da intensidade da chuva. Como?)



Off topic: Atrás da peça onde encaixa o espelho no pára-brisas, existe um sensor de infravermelhos, que, consoante o reflexo causado pela escorrência da água que cai no vidro, ajusta a velocidade das escovas...

On topic: Vai-se falhar uns farrapos por uns 4 ou 5 graus... Tivesse ela vindo de madrugada e não sei não...


----------



## meko60 (6 Fev 2015 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.
Pela Cova da Piedade regista-se 7,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

caiu pingo fino na cara e parou logo, pelo radar aquela pontinha minima desapareceu  e com *5.5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Off topic: Atrás da peça onde encaixa o espelho no pára-brisas, existe um sensor de infravermelhos, que, consoante o reflexo causado pela escorrência da água que cai no vidro, ajusta a velocidade das escovas...
> 
> On topic: Vai-se falhar uns farrapos por uns 4 ou 5 graus... Tivesse ela vindo de madrugada e não sei não...


Exato esse sensor de chuva  além de reconhecer água, ajusta a velocidade das escovas se o vidro estiver seco, essa luz é completamente reflectida de volta, Existindo gotas de água, a luz é desviada do ser percurso, logo volta menos luz para trás.
As escovas têm de passar sobre esse sensor senão não funciona.
Por exemplo senão houver água sobre esse sensor as escovas não vão reconhecer que há agua no vidro


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 19:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Ainda pensei em ir a Sintra, mas os topos começaram a formar nebulosidade, revelando bastante humidade, e reduzindo as possibilidades de ver o que quer que fosse.



Passei na estrada da serra, exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, a uns 260 m de altitude, foi  20 minutos depois de ultimo aguaceiro.
Frio e pouco mais.


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 19:53)

De volta a Fátima, depois de um dia pelas serras.
Temp. Atual: 3.1°c 
Mas que friooo! 

Aguaceiros agora foram-se mesmo não é verdade?


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2015 às 20:05)

Hoje às 17h52, à entrada de Peniche, olhando para NW. Com o vento a dar uma sensação gelada.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

A precipitação do final de tarde, pode fazer com exista mais gelo em certas estradas, a inversão que aí vem promete ser intensa.
T.maxima: *11,5ºC*
Actual: *5,5ºC *


----------



## Kispo (6 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Sigo com 6.4ºC e 68%HR. Esta noite encaminha-se, talvez, para a mínima mais baixa do ano até agora por estes lados (4.5ºC).


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passei na estrada da serra, exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, a uns 260 m de altitude, foi  20 minutos depois de ultimo aguaceiro.
> Frio e pouco mais.



Pois, depois com o evoluír da situação acabei por não me arrepender em não ir... 

---

Fresco início de noite, ao menos isso, *5,2ºC* actuais com 78% de humidade. 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

*4.7ºC*


----------



## Garcia (6 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

Tenho estado durante esta semana a trabalhar em Peniche. 
À pouco tirei estas duas. . A primeira às 14h,  a segunda 15 ou 20 minutos antes das 17h,  e a última uns minutos depois das 17h. .


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

3.7ºC neste momento, noite calma com vento nulo, céu limpo que até se vê bem as estrelas e as constelações.
Vai ser outra noite bem fresquinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

*Seiça(Ourem)* acaba de entrar em campo negativo: *-0,1ºC
_____

5,1ºC* por aqui*.*
Lá em baixo, *Pisão*, a temperatura já deve ir lançada, vamos ver qual será a minima, a geada promete ser mais que muita.


----------



## Rachie (6 Fev 2015 às 21:21)

Cacilhas 5,8 e 84% HR. isto hoje promete


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

Estou de volta! Alguns dados dos dias em que estive ausente:

*Quarta | Dia 04*
Minima: *6,3ºC*
Máxima: *11,7ºC*
Rajada:* 66 km/h*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*
Pressão (máx):* 1020 hPa*

*Quinta | Dia 05*
Minima: *5,7ºC*
Máxima: *12,1ºC*
Rajada:* 50 km/h*
Acumulado: *-*
Pressão (máx):* 1024 hPa

Sexta | Dia 06*
Minima: *5,4ºC*
Máxima:* 10,9ºC*
Rajada:* 45 km/h*
Acumulado*: 1 mm*
Pressão (máx):* 1020 hPa*

Quarta feira foi um dia ventoso. Quinta feira foi um dia soalheiro e com uma sensação térmica de cortar. 
Hoje foi mais um dia de frio, sol imenso que dá vontade de sair de casa, só que só durou até às 13h e às 15h já chovia e durou até às 18h. Chuva muito fria e temperatura desceu muito. 
*Atual: 6ºC
Real Feel: 4ºC*

Dia mais frio vai ser no Domingo, previsão de 0ºC. Hoje pode chegar aos 2ºC


----------



## Pisfip (6 Fev 2015 às 22:48)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo:  0°c 
Foi um grande dia, ainda assim.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 22:55)

A noite segue  fria mas nada de especial, a temperatura não está a descer nem por nada! não sai dos 7ºC a horas


----------



## Zapiao (6 Fev 2015 às 23:14)

Às 7:08 da manha o carro marcava -2ºC


----------



## Mix (6 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

Boas. Amanha de manhã vou dar uma volta ate' a serra da lousã.. Sabem se tem neve ? Para partilhar umas fotos aqui com o pessoal tambem :-)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

*4,8ºC *
Vento moderado.
Noite gélida.


----------



## meko60 (6 Fev 2015 às 23:26)

Boa noite.
Está bem fresquinha a noite hoje.Sigo com 4,4ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 23:30)

Despeço-me com *4,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

Boas noites

Na Peninha faltaram talvez duas centenas de metros para ver algum floco de neve  (sonhos...).
 Um frio desgraçado por causa do vento (média 32 Km/h, máximo 43 Km/h de norte, medido com o Zephyrus do telemóvel a 488m), mesmo assim claro que não era muito para a Peninha e já apanhei mais frio lá, penso que terão faltado dois graus para baixo para que caísse algo mais do que chuva e granizo. Aguaceiros até ao pôr-do-sol, o último bateu forte com granizo pequeno, e ainda um aguaceiro perdido cerca das 19h. A serra está bem regada pelas poças que vi e água a correr.
Valeu pelo espectáculo de ver aquelas nuvens e cortinas de chuva a toda a volta, desde para lá da Ericeira até Lisboa e a margem sul e claro que estar ali com o tecto das nuvens à mesma altura é sempre uma experiência bem interessante 
399 fotos para escolher  , não tirei mais porque já não sentia os botões da câmara com os dedos gelados. Também inclui uns belos céus estrelados.
O que vi a cair lá para a Cruz Alta foi notável, se houvesse alguém que lá estivesse...


----------



## meko60 (6 Fev 2015 às 23:39)

Venham lá as fotos .


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 00:00)

*1.9ºC*


----------



## meko60 (7 Fev 2015 às 00:10)

Despeço-me com 5,8ºC.


----------



## madzoid (7 Fev 2015 às 00:28)

squidward disse:


> Será que caiu alguma "coisa" na serra do Montejunto?



Tive na Serra do Montejunto na sexta-feira as 17:25, nos 350 metros estava a chover e vento, na parte do quartel já aparecia água-neve, lá em cima nos 600 metros havia uns farrapos de neve misturado com água-neve e vento, não acumulava nada no chão. A partir das 18:20 o céu ficou limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Fev 2015 às 00:31)

Finalmente noite de inversão! 1.0ºC por aqui e 0.5ºC na zona norte da vila, no centro anda à volta dos 1.5ºC.
Logo hoje quando podia ter instalado um termómetro num bom local


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2015 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Vai arrefecendo por aqui, registo 2.4ºC e 92% de humidade relativa. Ficou tudo molhado da chuva e com esta temperatura e esta humidade vai causar uma grande geada durante a madrugada!


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 01:00)

jaca disse:


> a temperatura e humidade e nem uma gota de neve como pode alguém que me explique .....





jaca disse:


> por aqui aconteceu o mesmo e estranho nem sei o que será .... agua neve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Brites disse:


> Secalhar tou a ter visões mas chover choveu. ..e o ceu promete... Será k esta frio suficiente?



As temperaturas registadas podem ser devidas a inversão que ainda persiste, logo, acima da camada superficial, haverá uma camada de ar bem menos fria que faz derreter a meio caminho a neve que vinha a cair. Quando entra novamente na camada superficial, que está bem mais fria, já não tem tempo de voltar a gelar. É a explicação que eu encontro. Alguém tem outra ideia?


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2015 às 01:11)

Boa noite, parece que estou a ter inversão aqui na Cova da Piedade, já tive 3,8ºC com a minha Lacrosse no quintal, mas de momento subiu para 4,4ºC com o vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 01:14)

*0.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 01:37)

Pisfip disse:


> [/IMG]





Pisfip disse:


> [/IMG]



Não se vê as imagens, experimenta colar apenas sem usar o botão "imagem" da mensagem. Usa o link BB da imagem.



Pisfip disse:


> Não sei que faça, na Marinha Grande (bem mais próximo da costa) estão 6.8c !!
> Malta, que dizem:
> A tendência de aguaceiros é para continuar pela noite?
> Estamos muito próximos.



Não deve haver aguaceiros durante a noite em terra, persistem apenas alguns isolados sobre o mar.


rodrigogomes disse:


> em Samora correia estava assim á pouco mas depois de terminar o video começou a chover e não apanhei



Belo vídeo acelerado, é sempre uma óptima forma de captar as nuvens, como os time-lapse. A informação numa sequência destas é muito mais rica do que uma única foto, compreende-se a cinemática da formação, evolução, movimento  e dissipação, ficamos hipnotizados a observar aquelas convulsões.



Gilmet disse:


> Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro, parecendo este ser mais forte.
> 
> Temperatura nos *7,3ºC* e 76% de humidade. Ainda pensei em ir a Sintra, mas os topos começaram a formar nebulosidade, revelando bastante humidade, e reduzindo as possibilidades de ver o que quer que fosse.
> 
> Destaco *esta estação*, a Norte de Lisboa (Sobral de Monte Agraço), a cerca de 300 m de altitude, registando *4ºC* já há algum tempo.



Do lado ocidental a serra esteve quase sempre descoberta, mesmo com as bases das nuvens a rasar o topo. Realmente avistava-se sobre a Cruz Alta e por trás dela, para oriente portanto, formação de nuvens baixas, parecia a serra a "fumegar". Por isso, vista daí, devia estar com os cimos ocultos.



david 6 disse:


> esta tarde no Couço (concelho de Coruche), a foto foi retirada da pagina do facebook que está na minha assinatura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belo conglomerado antropogénico de granizo 



Savn disse:


> Bela tarde de Inverno. Chuva desde o meio dia ate as 18h, com granizo por vezes constante. Pelas 17h30 +/- trovejou relativamente perto..
> Não me parece é que tenha nevado na Serra de Montejunto, mas..



 ouviste mesmo trovoada? O IPMA nada registou por essa zona ou durante a tarde .
Não chegou à serra de Sintra mas por pouco receei que ainda houvesse algo, pelo aspecto e dinâmica das nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 01:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passei na estrada da serra, exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, a uns 260 m de altitude, foi  20 minutos depois de ultimo aguaceiro.
> Frio e pouco mais.



Realmente depois dessa hora já nada houve, apenas um aguaceiro muito fraco. É curioso que estivessem 4ºC a 260m, porque na Peninha, duzentos metros mais acima, nem isso me parecia estar (embora tivesse as mãos geladas , que atribuí mais ao vento do que propriamente à temperatura). Estaria já a inverter-se a temperatura? O vento depois das 19h até ficou mais calmo, embora Peninha é sempre Peninha...


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 02:35)

*0.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 02:59)

*0.0ºC *


----------



## Pisfip (7 Fev 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia, 

Temp. Mínima: -3.1°c 
Atual: -2.2°c


----------



## Pisfip (7 Fev 2015 às 08:46)

Atual: -1.9°c


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2015 às 09:28)

Boas,

Grande camada de gelo que se formou por aqui, algo  pouco comum.
A precipitação de ontem teve a sua importância.
Minima: 2,5ºC





_____


No Pisão minima de -2,7ºC, estrada com gelo.
Tenho muitas fotos quando tive oportunidade publicarei nos topicos adequados.
Deixo só 3fotos.











@StormRic  já que este local está _baptizado _por congelador do concelho de Cascais.
Olha esta foto.


----------



## Prates (7 Fev 2015 às 10:24)

Bom dia, mínima de 2,8°c às 7h48. Neste momento sigo com 7,8°c.


----------



## PDias (7 Fev 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

a mínima foi de -1,0ºC, agora estão 5,7ºC com céu limpo e sem vento. Deve ter sido uma boa camada de geada, quando acordei às 10.00H ainda havia alguma nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia. 

Temperatura mínima de *0,6ºC*.


----------



## PDias (7 Fev 2015 às 11:39)

madzoid disse:


> Tive na Serra do Montejunto na sexta-feira as 17:25, nos 350 metros estava a chover e vento, na parte do quartel já aparecia água-neve, lá em cima nos 600 metros havia uns farrapos de neve misturado com água-neve e vento, não acumulava nada no chão. A partir das 18:20 o céu ficou limpo.



Realmente foi a percepção que tive daqui que deveria estar a cair algo lá em cima na serra.













E aqui com o ultimo aguaceiro do dia já perto dos 4,0ºC, depois limpou.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2015 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima de 2,4ºC algo distante da mínima desde inverno que foi de -0ºC e que é quase impossível ser batida este e outros anos... 

Agora céu limpo e 9,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

Boa tarde, mínima por aqui de 2,9ºC quase ás 7h da manhã, bastante geada espalhada aqui pelas ervas, estou curioso para ver até onde vai isto na próxima madrugada.
Praia da Rainha em grande com -2ºC, por agora Céu limpo, vento fraco e 8,3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui caiu uma bela camada de geada, ainda nao tinha visto igual este inverno.
O meu auriol antes das 9 da manha estava congelado, a mínima foi de -1.2ºC.






As favas até estavam todas torcidas





A geada vista ao longo do meu terreno, até parecia neve





As framboesas estavam assim também





O bidão onde guardo a água da chuva que aproveito para regar o jardim no verão, contém cerca de 120 litros, e tinha uma boa altura de gelo.





As fotos foram tiradas depois das 9:10


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2015 às 13:00)

Minima de *2,5ºC*, cada vez mais frio! 
Atual: *10ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2015 às 13:47)

Boas,
Tarde fresca na zona oeste.
*12ºC








*
Segundo os meus familiares, a geada desta madrugada foi bem forte.


----------



## PDias (7 Fev 2015 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,

apesar de estar sol a temperatura ainda só subiu até aos 9,4ºC, agora estão 9,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 14:03)

minima de *-2.9ºC*
actual de *11.3ºC*
levantei me às 9h (com 1ºC) só já se notava geada às sombras, mas dá para perceber a grande geada que esteve

aqui as gotas na vedação estavam congeladas









este "pau" é suposto ser castanho e de um lado, virado para N/NW, estava todo branco





depois fui a Coruche, sempre nos 2ºC, quando comecei a descer para o vale do sorraia para chegar a Coruche, apareceu do nada muito nevoeiro e a temperatura caiu de novo para 0ºC no carro


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2015 às 14:19)

Aqui o dia segue bem agradável, estão 11,6ºC sem uma brisa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2015 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, _we already know what the house spends_... 

O vento fraco fez a sua aparição ao início da madrugada, fazendo com que a temperatura jamais perdesse estabilidade.

Mínima elevada, para o potencial que existia, de *3,8ºC*.

Actuais 10,1ºC, com 36% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco e constante do quadrante Este, e céu pouco nublado por pequenos Cumulus.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

Boas tardes

Lindo dia de "Primavera" hoje! 
Mínima de 6ºC na varanda, céu limpo, 18ºC de máxima à sombra (na varanda). Apenas uns fractus de cumulus ou estratocumulus raros, a leste e a oeste sobre o mar. Sol bem agradável!
As gaivotas arribaram, nem uma ficou no campo. Vento fraco do quadrante nordeste.


Fotos de ontem:

Início da subida da Peninha (caminho desde a Biscaia), cerca das 16:30, ainda havia algumas abertas de sol, já tinha passado um primeiro aguaceiro mais para oriente:






A bela praia do Guincho, o Cabo Raso, a duna dos Oitavos (pequena colina de areia consolidada):





Avizinhava-se outro aguaceiro com nuvens bastante pesadas que faziam chuveiros de água e raios de sol sobre o oceano. Vê-se as cortinas de chuva além do Cabo da Roca:





Rapidamente o céu a encobrir-se, com a base das nuvens a cerca de 500m de altitude:





(continua)


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Boa, por aqui depois da forte geada que caiu, veio um sol ainda quentinho durante o dia, com a máxima de mais de 14ºC.
Á cerca de meia hora atrás fui deixar o auriol num pequeno vale aqui perto, onde ele já ficou a marcar 7.9ºC
Amanha logo vejo a temperatura.


----------



## João Branco (7 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Aqui está uma foto do gelo no meu quintal, na manhã do dia 5 ou 6. A mesa tinha acumulado água da chuva que congelou em ambas as vezes.




Em relação às temperaturas (no vale que delimita Coimbra a Norte, onde eu tenho um Auriol) , dos dias 2 a 4 de Fevereiro a máxima foi *13.5 ºC* e a mínima *-0.7ºC*. Dos dias 5 a 7 foram *10.3ºC *e *-3.1ºC.*


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

7,5°C de temperatura actual.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *10,8ºC* e actuais 8,6ºC, em queda.

Destaque para a ausência de vento, formam-se já alguns pequenos bancos de névoa nas redondezas, mas por aqui, ainda 43% de humidade.


----------



## Rachie (7 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

Está assim na direcção da praia da sereia






Tendo em conta que o carro acrescenta cerca de grau e meio à temperatura real...


----------



## meko60 (7 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 9,5ºC pela C. da Piedade. A máxima não foi além dos 12,4ºC.


----------



## Prates (7 Fev 2015 às 18:52)

Boa noite, máxima de 13,2°c às 14h30 e agora sigo já com 8,7°c.


----------



## PDias (7 Fev 2015 às 18:58)

A máxima aqui não passou dos 9,4ºC, agora estão 5,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

Boas

Máxima de 11,8ºC

Agora estão 8,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## AMar (7 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

18:30h em Azeitão marcava 4.ºC


----------



## meko60 (7 Fev 2015 às 19:10)

Azeitão é muito frio.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 19:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Grande camada de gelo que se formou por aqui, algo  pouco comum.
> A precipitação de ontem teve a sua importância.
> ...



 quem precisa de frigorífico? Esse gelo resiste durante o dia, e o da estrada? Essa estrada é um perigo, apanha os condutores, que não conheçam, desprevenidos.
Provavelmente hoje pode ter havido geada aqui, amanhã se fizer pelo menos a mesma mínima vou verificar.


Mais umas fotos de ontem.

Radar pouco antes destas fotos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chove água e sol, destaca-se o cabeço da Pirolita (cimo da falésia de 180m) um pouco à direita do centro:









Vista para sueste, a linha de aguaceiros sobre a zona de S.Domingos de Rana/Parede/Oeiras; vislumbra-se através da cortina de chuva a Caparica e o Cabo Espichel (45Km); o Cabeço do Vento em primeiro plano:





Esta célula parece ter indícios de que precipitava neve que depois passava a chuva. Como não estou habituado a ver nuvens que produzem neve, dirá quem souber melhor.
Por entre a chuva vê-se os silos da Trafaria; a linha de cimos próxima vai do Penedo de Alvante (Pedra Amarela), à esquerda, ao Cabeço do Vento:





Radar no momento destas imagens:


----------



## mhenriques (7 Fev 2015 às 20:51)

Boas, manhã de geada, com minima de 1.9 (a mais baixa em 3 anos da minha oregon), agora segue com 8.4.


----------



## nelson972 (7 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

Mínima de -4,5° em Alvados, e relatos de uma grande camada de geada ...
Disseram-me que havia gelo na estrada em locais pouco habituais , por ex. em Minde.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2015 às 22:19)

actual de *4.8ºC*


----------



## mhenriques (7 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

Me despeço com *6.9ºC*, vento fraco de Nordeste *4.8kmh*, e humidade a* 50%*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *1,2ºC.*

Ha pouco durante uma pequena viagem, o termometro do carro registou 0ºC, muito gelo/geada nas bermas da estradas e nos carros estacionados.

O  meu carro já está com uma bela camada. 

____________

Amanha vou poder partilhar 3 minimas,  em 3 vales distintos.
Vale da Mangancha ( onde me encontro)
Vale do Cuco
Vale do Sobral ( 1a vez que faço registos)


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

Actual de 3,9°C.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2015 às 23:28)

Boas!

Por aqui a mínima da ultima madrugada foi de *-0.7ºC* com muita geada e gelo, devido ao nevoeiro.

Por agora sigo com 4.4ºC e perspectiva-se mais uma noite de geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Despeço-me com *0,9ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2015 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *0,6ºC*

Máxima: *11,9ºC*
Mínima: *-0,7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2015 às 00:52)

Boa noite, o vento acalmou um pouco e a temperatura começa a cair com uns actuais 5,4ºC.


----------



## PDias (8 Fev 2015 às 00:59)

Por agora aqui estão 3,5º.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Fev 2015 às 01:03)

Aqui estão 2,8°C.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Fev 2015 às 02:48)

Praia del Rey 5,0 graus.. 
Lagoa de Obidos -0,5 graus
Caldas da Rainha 3,5 graus


----------



## Pisfip (8 Fev 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia! 
Tempo. Mínima registada: -2.8°c
Atual: 
-1.9°c


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 09:58)

Boas,

Por aqui miníma de - 1.5 graus.
Vale do cuco mínima de - 2.1 graus
Vale do Sobral miníma de - 2.8 graus

Não houve acalmia total caso contrario teria feito registos ainda mais gélidos.
Geada forte.

Tenho dezenas de fotos da geada dos varios vales por onde passei, depois coloco nos topicos adequados.
2 fotos aqui do local onde me encontro.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 11:03)

*Vale dos Mogos*.
Este terreno fica sempre impressionante.
Um dia destes faço registos neste vale. 

Já começo a ficar saturado de geada,ou não.


----------



## PDias (8 Fev 2015 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

a mínima foi de 1,2ºC mais alta do que esperava talvez devido ao vento moderado a forte que ainda continua com uns actuais 7,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 11:24)

Por aqui o vento começa a soprar bem, os eucaliptos que estão nos topos que rodeiam o vale, vão dançando bem.
Daqui a nada vou lá acima medir o vento, ver se registo uma rajada forte.

*8,6ºC* vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2015 às 11:48)

Boas

Mínima de 2,5ºC

Agora céu limpo e 9,4ºC com vento por vezes moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 12:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui o vento começa a soprar bem, os eucaliptos que estão nos topos que rodeiam o vale, vão dançando bem.
> Daqui a nada vou lá acima medir o vento, ver se registo uma rajada forte.
> 
> *8,6ºC* vento moderado.



Rajada de 55 km/h ( às 12:00), cota 160 m.


----------



## Prates (8 Fev 2015 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, tive mínima de apenas 4,8°c talvez devido ao vento. Neste momento sigo com 13,8°c.


----------



## Geopower (8 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

boa tarde, 
em Telheiras temperatura atual 11.6 ºC. Sensação térmica bastante desagradável devido ao vento moderado de Nordeste.
temperatura minima registada : 5,1 ªC


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2015 às 14:45)

Aqui estão 11,8ºC, vai ser mais quente que ontem que sem duvida foi o dia mais frio deste mês mas longe de ser do ano...


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2015 às 15:20)

fiquei desiludido com a minima que foi de *-0.8ºC*
actual de *11.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 16:02)

Boas tardes,
Agora em Alcabideche, sigo com *10,8ºC.
_________
*
Entretanto publiquei mais fotos do gelo/geada desta manhã.
Foi mais uma manhã para mais tarde recordar. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-4#post-476494

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-4#post-476497


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2015 às 16:06)

Minima:* 3,5ºC
*
Céu limpo, dia agradável para apanhar "banhos de sol" e bom para passear. 
Vento fraco a moderado.
Pressão nos 1024 hPa
Atual: *12ºC*

*Acompanhamento do sol*
Às 7h30 nasce e às 18h põem-se. 
Mais 1 hora de luz desde o ínicio do Inverno. 10h30 de luz solar diárias.
*Mar*
Temperturas a rondar os 11ºC-13ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Boas tardes

Hoje o céu está mesmo completamente limpo, nem um farrapo de fractus. Se ontem ainda haviam algumas nuvens, evidenciadas ao pôr-do-sol, hoje nem isso. Vento de nordeste fraco. A mínima subiu um grau em relação a ontem e a máxima subiu bem mais. Excelente visibilidade, uma ligeira neblina no horizonte de terra. Mar calmo com ondulação reduzida de fundo mas que ainda forma boas ondas, para aprendizagem sobretudo. Muita gente na praia, muitos pescadores nas rochas do forte como ontem.

O poente ontem:






Edição: acrescento o vídeo HD dos últimos segundos do ocaso, na esperança de que se visse o raio verde. Hoje as condições devem estar melhores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2015 às 17:22)

Boas, por aqui deixei o sensor num pequeno vale, onde registou 0.4ºC.
Hoje nao se viu geada.
O dia, até agora foi soalheiro, acompanhado de algum vento desconfortável, por ser tão frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 17:36)

Extremos de hoje em Alcabideche: *4,6ºC* / *11,3ºC*
Extremos de hoje no Vale da Mangancha,Mafra: *-1,5ºC* / *12,1ºC
_________
*
Algumas fotos tiradas ontem durante uma caminhada numa área meio isolada, dado que não havia localidades num raio de 2 kms, enfim estava mesmo nos confins do concelho de Mafra.





















Pensei em descer este valeiro, e assim fiz, cortei-me todo, mas valeu a pena.












































Por momentos, pensei que estava na Serra de Sintra, belo sitio este.
Estava por lá uma humidade incrivel e vento nulo. Cá em cima estava vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por momentos, pensei que estava na Serra de Sintra, belo sitio.



É mesmo, que bela zona, difícil progredir aí  mas vale a pena, os reinos do musgo são sempre muito bonitos. Muito boas fotos!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> É mesmo, que bela zona, difícil progredir aí  mas vale a pena, os reinos do musgo são sempre muito bonitos. Muito boas fotos!



Fiquei impressionado com a humidade, tenho que lá por um datalogger.
Ninguem vai la mexer, a não ser um javali ou uma raposa. 
___________

*9,6ºC*

Mais uma noite fria a caminho.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

Boas tive uma mínima na ultima madrugada igual à da noite anterior, registei* -0.7ºC*.

Veremos como vai ser a próxima noite, mas está a arrefecer bem!


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

por aqui *7.9ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Boa tarde.
Grande inversão por estes lados.
ás 18:15 h estavam 8.9ºC
ás 19:15 h estavam 3.7ºc

Neste momento estabilizado  nos 3.6ºC

Hoje e ontem geada com fartura. A foto é de ontem


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 19:56)

Céu limpo até ao horizonte, ténues neblinas ou brumas mal conseguiram deformar o sol. As condições estavam óptimas para se ver o raio verde, mas, tal como no romance de Jules Verne, alguma coisa há-de aparecer para impossibilitar a visão, desta vez um estratégico poste de iluminação . Amanhã já o sol estará liberto do obstáculo, na progressão para norte que vai acelerando até ao equinócio da primavera (só falta mês e meio para o fim do inverno astronómico).

Pureza de cores proporcionada pela atmosfera seca sob o anticiclone:





Comicamente seria neste momento que o "balão" rebentava  :





O primeiro contacto do disco solar com a superfície oceânica, a água até "ferve"...





o resto ficou por trás do candeeiro:assobio:


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2015 às 20:11)

Máxima de 12,3ºC já uma máxima normal as mínimas essas ainda estão baixas para o normal aqui mas vão subir... e a TVI a atirar areia para os olhos das pessoas "Inverno rigoroso" o tanas


----------



## mhenriques (8 Fev 2015 às 20:58)

Sensivelmente á mesma hora de ontem, mas hoje com 6.6ºC (-1.8ºC).


----------



## João Branco (8 Fev 2015 às 21:06)

Hoje a mínima foi *-2.2º* e a máxima *10.5ºC *no vale de Coselhas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Fev 2015 às 01:07)

Mais um dia frio e muito soalheiro hoje com algum vento, mas que enfraqueceu ao longo da tarde.
Extremos do dia:
T. mínima: *3,5ºC*
T. máxima: *12,2ºC* 

De momento o vento é fraco ou nulo de NE e a temperatura é de *5,8ºC. *Continua lentamente em queda...    
De assinalar que, segundo o WU, a norte da cidade e a poucos km de onde me encontro (zona do Casal de S. Brás) a temperatura já vai nos *4,5ºC! * Mas curiosamente há um pouco mais de vento nessa zona... 

Durante o fim de semana, destaque para a temperatura mínima registada na madrugada de 6ª para Sábado de apenas *2,5ºC*!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2015 às 01:23)

Máxima de *12,8ºC,* nada a ver com o que pensava que este belo dia de sol ia chegar...

Penhas Douradas já vai avançada nos -4ºC 
Atual: 5,7ºC

Máxima para amanhã em Lisboa só tem um digito, algo raro. 9ºC

Boas fotos do sol StormRic


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Fev 2015 às 08:02)

Bom dia.. hoje ao amanhecer 0,5 graus nas Caldas e tudo branco.. e 4,0 graus na praia del rey!


----------



## mhenriques (9 Fev 2015 às 08:23)

Interessante, estou a cerca de 6 km das Caldas para o interior, em linha recta, e estou com vento moderado e 10.3°C


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2015 às 08:40)

Bom dia! 5.7 °C em Telheiras. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Fev 2015 às 09:19)

mhenriques disse:


> Interessante, estou a cerca de 6 km das Caldas para o interior, em linha recta, e estou com vento moderado e 10.3°C


Mas eu fiz os registos ás 06:20 da manhã  
Agora aqui pela praia del rey levantou o vento e ja vai nos 7,8 graus.


----------



## mhenriques (9 Fev 2015 às 09:51)

sim, confirmo, continua mais frio junto á costa, trabalho nas Caldas, e estão neste momento 8.4ºC e com menos vento


----------



## Firefigther (9 Fev 2015 às 10:12)

Bom dia hoje amanheceu muito frio e com gelo por todo o lado. 7,3º neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2015 às 10:55)

Mínima de 1,7 ºC na EMA da BA6, Montijo.

De momento com 8,2 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

---

Por Moscavide, a mínima foi de 5,3 ºC apenas.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2015 às 12:44)

Boas

Mínima de 3,0ºC

Agora céu limpo e tempo bem mais ameno estão 14,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2015 às 13:18)

Boas!

Por aqui registei *-0.3ºC* de mínima, esta foi a terceira mínima negativa consecutiva.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2015 às 13:24)

Temperatura mínima de* 0,6ºC* por aqui.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Fev 2015 às 14:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mínima de 1,7 ºC na EMA da BA6, Montijo.
> 
> De momento com 8,2 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco a moderado de Norte.
> 
> ...





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mínima de 1,7 ºC na EMA da BA6, Montijo.
> 
> De momento com 8,2 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco a moderado de Norte.
> 
> ...


Desculpa a pergunta o que é a EMA da Base Aerea 6 aqui do Montijo ? Estação meteorológica ambiental ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2015 às 16:26)

Boas, hoje por aqui foi mais uma noite de geada, nao com tanta intensidade como no sábado, os carros tinha uma boa camada de gelo, muita geada também nas bermas das estradas.O dia vai continuando soalheiro, embora com algum vento/frio á mistura.
Mínima de 4.4ºC junto á janela do alpendre.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

Firefigther disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta o que é a EMA da Base Aerea 6 aqui do Montijo ? Estação meteorológica ambiental ?


"EMA" significa estação meteorológica automática.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2015 às 18:09)

Boa tarde!
Devido a 1 bug na estação da Cova da Piedade, não tenho valores das horas mais frias do dia, entre as 04:00 e as 08:00 (por norma), pelo que a miníma que posso dizer foi de 5,1ºC. De momento sigo com 13,5ºC e tive de máx. 15,7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2015 às 18:26)

Mais um dia dos mais frios do ano
*Minima: 3,5ºC 
Máxima: 15,5ºC*
Sensação térmica às 8h00 era de* -2ºC*, resultado = estou cheio de frieiras.

Posso finalmente dizer que estou saturado de frio 
Temperaturas já sobem amanhã! E vem mais chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Deiam uma vista de olhos ao boletim meteorológico do mês de Janeiro, está muito bem feito e com muita informação!
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fNuwdP/cli_20150101_20150131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Como já dito presenciamos dois recordes:
Pressão atmosférica - Máximo absoluto de 1050,3 hPa dia 09 de Janeiro em Chaves/Bragança
Menor valor absoluto da temperatura máxima em Lisboa (G.C): 5ºC no dia 07 de Janeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2015 às 19:23)

*Temperaturas Mínimas*

Dia 7: 1,1ºC.
Dia 8: 3,1ºC.
Dia 9: 2,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2015 às 19:32)

Boas

Máxima já bem amena, já vi pessoas de manga curta junto ao rio e estava bem quentinho graças ao vento nulo e aos 16,1ºC de máxima

Agora estão 11,3ºC 

a mínima já vai ser normal a partir de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 19:45)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje: *3,5ºC* / *13,5ºC*
_______

Já publiquei as fotos da inversão termica de Sabado no Pisao,Alcabideche.
Quem quiser ver, estão aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-13#post-476631


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 20:02)

Boas noites

Já se vê a mudança a aproximar-se, com nuvens características ao poente, finas faixas de altostratus e altocumulus. Neblina intensificou-se assim como o vento de Leste.






A trovoada já anda ao largo, a cerca de centena e meia de quilómetros a sudoeste quer da costa de Cascais quer do Algarve. Descargas intensas, por exemplo esta madrugada:





Forma-se um núcleo depressionário na periferia sul-sudoeste do anticiclone:













A sudoeste do barlavento algarvio há linhas de instabilidade que se aproximam:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 21:34)

*9,8ºC.*

Resumo dos últimos 9 dias aqui na minha zona.
A minima do dia 7 foi a  2ª mais baixa dos últimos 3 anos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 21:38)

Evolução do aspecto do céu ao poente de hoje. A neblina à superfície a condicionar as cores:


----------



## mhenriques (9 Fev 2015 às 22:11)

Sigo com 10.7°C e vento fraco de Sudeste


----------



## cactus (9 Fev 2015 às 22:36)

mínima de 2,2ºc .


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2015 às 00:14)

minima de *1.0ºC*
maxima de *15.2ºC*
actual de *8.6ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Fev 2015 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Hoje o céu está mesmo completamente limpo, nem um farrapo de fractus. Se ontem ainda haviam algumas nuvens, evidenciadas ao pôr-do-sol, hoje nem isso. Vento de nordeste fraco. A mínima subiu um grau em relação a ontem e a máxima subiu bem mais. Excelente visibilidade, uma ligeira neblina no horizonte de terra. Mar calmo com ondulação reduzida de fundo mas que ainda forma boas ondas, para aprendizagem sobretudo. Muita gente na praia, muitos pescadores nas rochas do forte como ontem.
> 
> ...



No Sabado, na volta que fiz, desta pela zona Oeste ( Ericeira - Stª Cruz ) também apanhei um pôr do sol identico, da praia da Assenta.
( não vou colocar nada por já ficar fora de tempo )


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Fev 2015 às 01:25)

StormRic disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Na Peninha faltaram talvez duas centenas de metros para ver algum floco de neve  (sonhos...).
> Um frio desgraçado por causa do vento (média 32 Km/h, máximo 43 Km/h de norte, medido com o Zephyrus do telemóvel a 488m), mesmo assim claro que não era muito para a Peninha e já apanhei mais frio lá, penso que terão faltado dois graus para baixo para que caísse algo mais do que chuva e granizo. Aguaceiros até ao pôr-do-sol, o último bateu forte com granizo pequeno, e ainda um aguaceiro perdido cerca das 19h. A serra está bem regada pelas poças que vi e água a correr.
> ...



Um dia o pessoal tem de combinar um encontro num local de preferência agreste como este  e comparar intrumentos metereologicos, gostava de comparar o anemómetro que comprei com essa aplicação de telemóvel.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 03:09)

Vitor TT disse:


> No Sabado, na volta que fiz, desta pela zona Oeste ( Ericeira - Stª Cruz ) também apanhei um pôr do sol identico, da praia da Assenta.
> ( não vou colocar nada por já ficar fora de tempo )



Põe no tópico Pôr do Sol! Penso que os dispositivos não mecânicos de medição da velocidade do vento funcionam segundo um princípio simples que é a frequência do som gerada pelo vento num sensor do tipo microfone, mas não tenho a certeza. Será portanto uma medição do "assobio" do vento e realmente nós próprios quando ouvimos o vento a assobiar nas esquinas ou em postes, etc, apercebemo-nos da força do vento pelo nota e intensidade do som. Quando estava na Peninha na 6ªfeira em determinada altura parecia que ouvia uma música tocada em flauta e fiquei intrigado pois ninguém estava na proximidade, depois percebi que era o vento que assobiava nalgum poste ou antena ou tubo aberto, talvez um algeroz. 

Conseguiste ver o raio verde? 
Aqui também hoje não vi.


----------



## Rachie (10 Fev 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

Já se vê uma massa negra vinda de sul, e lá por baixo está uma bela chuvada...

Às 7:00 estavam quase 8º em Cacilhas, mas em Benfica às 7:30 estavam 6º


----------



## Pisfip (10 Fev 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia! 

Temp. Atual: 3.1°c 
Céu já bastante nublado
Vento a soprar fraco com períodos mais fortes


----------



## Geopower (10 Fev 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. 8.1 °C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Fev 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês às 7h30 a Auriol marcava 6º. Neste momento marca 8º. O céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro e não há vento.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Fev 2015 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

A instabilidade que se desloca do sul está, mesmo que ligeiramente, a começar a atingir a margem sul.
Por Palmela chove desde as 8h50m, pingos dispersos, sem vento e com 7,3º e 58% HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2015 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Chove fraco por aqui com 8,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

O Algarve da parte oeste não se pode queixar de chuva hoje, para lá é só ecos amarelos e vermelhos!

Aqui a frente instável chega com aguaceiros fracos, céu completamente encoberto e atual de *8ºC
Minima: 6,4ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (10 Fev 2015 às 12:41)

Bom dia! 
Ceu muito nublado, de vez em quando caiem uns pingos fracos e está muito frio!
Apenas *8,0ºC *ainda a esta hora... Devido à nebulosidade que foi surgindo durante a madrugada, a mínima hoje foi mais alta ficando-se pelos *6,8ºC* 
A máxima por este andar nem aos 10ºC deve chegar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

Boas.

Mínima de *5,7ºC*.

Sigo com 10,8ºC e céu muito nublado com algum chuvisco.


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2015 às 13:20)

Boas,

Por cá vai caindo chuva miudinha.


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2015 às 14:20)

Boas,
Alguém que use a app Tapalc me diga se teve de aceitar a instalação de alguma coisa nos últimos dias. É que hoje está-me a pedir para aceitar uma mudança que houve a nível do EULA e da PRIVACIDADE, mas não sei se será  credivel ou se será algum vírus.


----------



## Reportorio (10 Fev 2015 às 14:48)

Por Alverca já chove e bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Boas, por aqui ainda se viu o sol, e até vinha quentinho, mas ainda antes da hora de almoço, o céu ficou muito nublado, e frio.
Á pouco estava a começar a cair alguma gotas de água, mas para já nada de significante.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 17:59)

Boas tardes

Depois de apenas terem caído chuviscos que humedeceram o pavimento, neste momento parece vir chuva mais consistente.
Vento de sueste, céu encoberto por altostratus e altocumulus, agora com nimbostratus pouco espessos. O céu ameaça mais do que efectivamente produz de precipitação por aqui. Há uma nesga rosada no horizonte sudoeste por onde se vêem cumulus e cumulonimbus distantes.

Os chuviscos e a chuva fraca às 17h só tinham chegado até Leiria:





Nas duas horas anteriores deixaram pouca acumulação em Lisboa, não chegando a 1mm:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

Continua a situação de chuva fraca em alguns locais da região centro:





Aspecto do céu em Carcavelos meia hora antes do ocaso, bastante escuro, vento fraco de ESE.





Choveu fraco na última hora por aqui, desta vez já molhou mas pouca acumulação, algumas décimas, alguma água no pavimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Máxima abaixo dos 2 digitos, algo incomum! *9,2ºC* mas sensação térmica normalizada
Acumulada de *1,8mm*, chuva fraca desde as 12h com alguns intervalos


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

Boas,

Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
Extremos de hoje: *6,7ºC* / *10,4ºC*
Dia frio.

T.actual: *9,2º*C

Hoje ao inicio da manhã ainda chuviscou com *6ºC* em *Alcabideche*, bastante frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Já chuviscou por aqui,e já molhou o chão, apesar de neste momento já parou.
10ºC actuais


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:22)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Alguém que use a app Tapalc me diga se teve de aceitar a instalação de alguma coisa nos últimos dias. É que hoje está-me a pedir para aceitar uma mudança que houve a nível do EULA e da PRIVACIDADE, mas não sei se será  credivel ou se será algum vírus.



Não conheço a aplicação mas, como regra, nunca aceito coisa alguma desse tipo antes de ouvir falar mais dela ou de verificar junto do site do editor.


----------



## Prates (10 Fev 2015 às 21:36)

"Tapatalk" é a que uso na maioria das vezes para postar aqui no fórum, apenas fez update mas que me lembre nesta última vez não tive que aceitar nada desse género...


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2015 às 21:50)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *7,2ºC*

Máxima: *16ºC*
Mínima: *1,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 22:02)

Os dois momentos mais emotivos da observação do céu de hoje .
Apesar do aspecto, a seguir a passar aquela barra de nuvens escuras caíu... um chuvisco. Pouco depois começou chuva fraca que durou cerca de meia hora.






Antes, a nesga de aberta muito longe sob o manto cinzento permitiu ver algumas nuvens cumuliformes, meia hora antes do ocaso, que não se viu porque a aberta fechou.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2015 às 22:08)

boas a precipitação de hoje não foi alem dos 2,8mm

Máxima de 10,6ºC e mínima de 4,8ºC junto ao solo

Agora estão 10,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2015 às 22:09)

*9,3ºC *
Vento moderado de *Este*.
___________

Parece que na madrugada de quinta estão de regresso as inversões intensas e respectivas geadas, amanhã devo voltar a instalar o sensor no Pisão, para assim, continuar a fazer o seguimento das minimas baixas naquele local.
O numero de dias de geada (no vale da Mangancha,Mafra) do passado Outono/Inverno vai ser igualado (42 dias), segundo os meus familiares as geadas deste ano tem sido muito mais intensas, queixaram-se bastante do frio nocturno,  soube inclusive que morreram alguns animas, falo de pássaros e coelhos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2015 às 22:36)

Boas!!

Dia marcado pela chuva fraca/chuvisco aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, não tenho forma de medir a precipitação, mas apesar das várias horas de chuvisco os acumulados na estação de Benavente e Samora Correia não atingiram os 2mm.


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2015 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Por aqui segue uma noite amena com 12,0ºC.

Veremos se este mês será menos frio que os dois anteriores, com 7,5ºC e 7,6ºC de temperatura média respectivamente. Nunca vi um tão bom negócio de venda de lenha como neste ano.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2015 às 00:12)

minima: *6.7ºC*
maxima: *12.5ºC*
precipitação acumulada: *1.1mm*
actual: *9.3ºC* e uns chuviscos fracos


----------



## Pisfip (11 Fev 2015 às 02:15)

Boa noite, 
Sigo com 6.8°c
Chuva moderada. Pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Fev 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Em Palmela, mínima de 6.8º.
Neste momento 8.7º e 71% HR.
Já pingou mas foi coisa pouca, sem vento e uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2015 às 14:03)

Hoje está um dia favorável para convecção. Neste momento céu nublado por cumulus.

16,9ºC e 70% de humidade !


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens de tom amarelado carregadas de poeira.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2015 às 18:48)

Final de tarde de hoje:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi um pouco nublado, e já se notou a subida das temperaturas mínimas.
Após um pesquisa pelo youtube, encontrei um vídeo que nao é da minha autoria, só para relembrar o caudal do rio Almonda, á precisamente 1 ano atrás. Eu gravei também no mesmo local que mostra neste vídeo, agora no inicio do mês, mas nem tem comparação o caudal, uma vez que neste nem se vê os pilares das pontes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2015 às 20:06)

Acho que a chuva hoje não gostou muito de Lisboa, só caiam pingos aleatórios a cada minuto, uns pingos a mais às 18h30 mas nada de mais. Sinceramente pensava que ia chover muito mais que ontem.* 0,3mm *acumulados

*Minima: 7,8ºC
Máxima: 16,4ºC*


----------



## Rachie (11 Fev 2015 às 20:20)

Mínima 8,3
Máxima 12,4

Actual 9,4 com humidade Ja a ultrapassar os 90%

Pressão 1020


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: * 7,5ºC* / *14,7ºC*
T.actual:* 10,6ºC*
O céu deve limpar nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2015 às 22:53)

8,9ºC
Céu limpo
Vento practicamente nulo.

Vamos ver se a minima no Pisão aproxima-se dos 0ºC


----------



## Geopower (11 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

boa noite. 
Temperatura actual: 11.6 ºC

Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 15.1 ºC
Minima: 9.2 ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2015 às 00:04)

minima: *6.1ºC*
maxima: *15.5ºC*
actual: *6.0ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Fev 2015 às 00:10)

Hoje tive de ir ao H Santa Maria e o céu a ficar interessante, e ao mesmo tempo a ficar um pouco preocupado pois não tinha levado chapeu de chuva e tinha de andar um bocado até ao autocarro, quando sai de lá pelas 17:30h tinha este cenário e a preparar-me para uma eventual molha , pena que o telemovel não traduza com a fidelidade com que os meus olhos viram, mas fica a amostra, ( as nuvens estavam mais alaranjadas )


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Fev 2015 às 00:27)

StormRic disse:


> Põe no tópico Pôr do Sol! Penso que os dispositivos não mecânicos de medição da velocidade do vento funcionam segundo um princípio simples que é a frequência do som gerada pelo vento num sensor do tipo microfone, mas não tenho a certeza. Será portanto uma medição do "assobio" do vento e realmente nós próprios quando ouvimos o vento a assobiar nas esquinas ou em postes, etc, apercebemo-nos da força do vento pelo nota e intensidade do som. Quando estava na Peninha na 6ªfeira em determinada altura parecia que ouvia uma música tocada em flauta e fiquei intrigado pois ninguém estava na proximidade, depois percebi que era o vento que assobiava nalgum poste ou antena ou tubo aberto, talvez um algeroz.
> 
> Conseguiste ver o raio verde?
> Aqui também hoje não vi.



Sim o principo de funcionamento é esse, resta saber se traduz a real velocidade do vento dado que não está calibrado,
por acaso quando estive na Peninha e estava o vendaval não me lembro de ouvir isso, mas a ventania era tanta e o barulho era imenso, que não me aguentei por muito tempo, ia gelando, mas para a proxima vou mais preparado para o vento e o frio.

fenómeno identico é a chaminé da minha casa, cujo "chapéu" é uma folha penso de zinco em /\ e emite uma frequência e intensidade do som, com a velocidade do vento, ou seja tenho um "anemómetro" acustico ,

onde uma vez houvi fenómeno identico foi no cabo da Roca junto ao mamarracho, ai sim era brutal o efeito acustico que fazia, "emitia" varias frequências em simultâneo que alteravam com a velocidade do vento.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Fev 2015 às 01:02)

Por aqui o dia começou cinzento, gradualmente o céu foi ficando pouco ou limpo durante a manhã, mas durante a tarde a situação foi mudando com aumento de nebulosidade e com nuvens bastante escuras. Ainda caíram alguns pingos fracos mas grossos antes das 17h e por volta das 18h30 a chuva chegou mesmo a ser moderada, mas rapidamente passou! N foi nada de especial...
Acumulado: *2,5 mm*
T. mínima: *7,7ºC*
T.máxima: *15,1ºC*

A noite segue fresca, estão *9,3ºC* e em queda com vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 01:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje tive de ir ao H Santa Maria e o céu a ficar interessante, e ao mesmo tempo a ficar um pouco preocupado pois não tinha levado chapeu de chuva e tinha de andar um bocado até ao autocarro, quando sai de lá pelas 17:30h tinha este cenário e a preparar-me para uma eventual molha , pena que o telemovel não traduza com a fidelidade com que os meus olhos viram, mas fica a amostra, ( as nuvens estavam mais alaranjadas )



Boas noites

Confirmo  , também andei por aí perto, cerca das 18h as nuvens ficaram feéricas já com os alaranjados do pôr-do-sol. Devem ter caído alguns pingos ou chuvisco ou chuva fraca, chão levemente molhado mas não dei por ela.
A meio da tarde em Carcavelos era este o aspecto do céu, alguns cumulus e altocumulus/altostratus pouco consistentes. Na aparência já começa a ser primaveril.





Em Lisboa ao pôr-do-sol, belo aspecto do céu mas "inofensivo":


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 02:24)

AndréFrade disse:


>



 boas fotos! Com que câmara fizeste este zoom com 3º de ângulo de vista? A objectiva terá que ser pelo menos de 400mm. Nitidez excelente apesar da compressão jpg.


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia! 9.2° C em Telheiras. Céu limpo em Telheiras. Vislumbra-se nevoeiro na direcção da zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2015 às 08:55)

Confirma-se bastante nevoeiro no centro de Lisboa. No Areeiro a visibilidade é inferior a 500 m. Bastante mais frio do que em Telheiras


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2015 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Voltámos às manhãs mais frescas, mínima de 2.7ºC por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2015 às 11:23)

Céu limpo pelo Areeiro. Nevoeiro dissipou-se rapidamente.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Fev 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia!
Por aqui não houve nevoeiro, mas amanheceu com muita neblina que ainda persiste um pouco. O céu esta meio esbranquiçado...
Mínima mais fria hoje, com *6,1ºC *aqui mas na estação do IPMA a mínima ainda foi mais baixa! Ás 8h a temperatura desceu aos *5,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 13:14)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos! Com que câmara fizeste este zoom com 3º de ângulo de vista? A objectiva terá que ser pelo menos de 400mm. Nitidez excelente apesar da compressão jpg.


A máquina fotográfica é a Fujifilm Finepix S3200. 
---
Dia muito agradável, com céu pouco nublado e alguns cumulus em formação. Mínima de 3,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2015 às 14:17)

minima: *1.0ºC*
actual: *16.7ºC* e alguns cumulus


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2015 às 14:48)

Eis que começa a chover  Pingas bem grossas, típicas de instabilidade. Como me disse o rozzo há momentos, se fosse Maio... 

O céu a ESE está assim:


----------



## Zapiao (12 Fev 2015 às 14:56)

Nuvens escuras por Coimbra.


----------



## DRC (12 Fev 2015 às 15:16)

Chove bem na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2015 às 15:27)

Céu a N/NE


----------



## DRC (12 Fev 2015 às 15:35)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2015 às 15:42)

De manha esteve céu totalmente limpo, que até consegui ver um aviao de transporte de passageiros. Á hora de almoço formaram-se umas grandes nuvens, e estava muito calor, registei 20ºC na marquise virada para o sol, depois começou a escurecer, e agora está a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
16ºC neste momento


----------



## *Marta* (12 Fev 2015 às 16:18)

Dilúvio na zona dos Olivais. Os limpa pára-brisas, no máximo, não escoavam a água há 10 minutos...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 16:24)

Céu nego para N/NW. Aspecto ameaçador..


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Minima: *6,1ºC*

A temperatura desceu às 15h com a passagem de um aguaceiro proveniente de uma célula que, pelo que parece, se formou em Lisboa e despejou tudo a este atingindo ainda o limiar da Amadora.





Mesmo assim pensava que a sensação de frio fosse maior. A sensação térmica está óptima, às vezes parece abafado quando se veste muitos casacos.
Também notei no rápido aumento da temperatura durante a manhã, já que pelas 11h estava um dia muito agradável!


----------



## bmelo (12 Fev 2015 às 16:28)

DRC disse:


> Chove forte neste momento.




Em Vialonga também choveu bastante.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

16.37: e eu aqui com céu quase limpo, vejo o escuro para W só

edit 16.45: sol tapou se a W graças ao escuro que se vai movimentado para este lado


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 17:09)

Chove fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 17:45)

Nuvens típicas destas tardes de convecção. Apesar de não terem trovoada, já tinha saudades. Ficou a faltar a trovoada e 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 17:48)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove fraco.



Confirmas o que esta estação de Alcochete está a apresentar como precipitação? Qual é o aspecto do céu nessa direcção? Deve ser um mau funcionamento da estação.

Veja-se como a precipitação em Lisboa foi novamente extremamente localizada na zona oriental, Moscavide/Parque das Nações. A situação é muito semelhante à que ocorreu aqui há uns meses atrás e que também não tinha sido prevista com tal intensidade.




As unidades são centímetros.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmas o que esta estação de Alcochete está a apresentar como precipitação? Qual é o aspecto do céu nessa direcção? Deve ser um mau funcionamento da estação.
> 
> Veja-se como a precipitação em Lisboa foi novamente extremamente localizada na zona oriental, Moscavide/Parque das Nações. A situação é muito semelhante à que ocorreu aqui há uns meses atrás e que também não tinha sido prevista com tal intensidade.
> 
> As unidades são centímetros.



Aqui onde vivo (no Interior do Montijo, a 1km da Atalaia) apenas choveu fraco durante pelo menos uma hora. Não passou de chuva fraca ou chuvisco que não acumulou (0,0mm). O céu apresentava-se escuro para todo o N/NW, mas não me parece que tenha chovido essa quantidade em Alcochete, a célula foi-se desfazendo durante a sua passagem no rio Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Alguém conheçe a situação e fiabilidade desta estação? Deve estar debaixo de algum sistema de rega... 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA6#history


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

Panorama há 10 minutos atrás:


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 19:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Panorama há 10 minutos atrás:



Só posso dizer 

Um arco-íris ao pôr-do-sol em virga... 

Que belas vistas!

Completamente diferente do de Carcavelos, o poente visto daí hoje, possivelmente devido à proximidade dessas nuvens, restos da instabilidade de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2015 às 19:40)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *6,0ºC* / *14,1ºC*
Temperatura actual:* 9,4ºC
*


jonas_87 disse:


> 8,9ºC
> Vamos ver se a minima no Pisão aproxima-se dos 0ºC



Ao final do dia fui consultar a minima, *+1,5ºC*
Boa minima, aquele local nunca desilude.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2015 às 19:41)

Boas!

Dia com cheiro a Primavera, hoje vi pela primeira vez este ano o casal de andorinhas que faz ninho no alpendre da minha casa, chegaram cedo! 

Por aqui não chegou a chover sequer, apesar do céu ter ficado muito nublado no quadrante Oeste, com o cair da noite as nuvens ganharam tons alaranjados.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 21:09)

MSantos disse:


> Dia com cheiro a Primavera, hoje vi pela primeira vez este ano o casal de andorinhas que faz ninho no alpendre da minha casa, chegaram cedo!



 isto é cedo demais! Ainda vão apanhar muito frio!


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

Depois de um dia com vento fraco de oeste, bastante neblina e céu pouco nublado nos quadrantes de sul, mas com mais nebulosidade de cumulus para norte e sobretudo nordeste, o poente teve este aspecto:





Estes cumulus bizarros estavam para Oeste sobre o oceano a grande distância:





evidência da curvatura da superfície terrestre, cumulus a espreitar mais além do horizonte:





o "raio verde" de hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2015 às 23:30)

StormRic disse:


> Estes cumulus bizarros estavam para Oeste sobre o oceano a grande distância:


Godzilla! 



StormRic disse:


> o "raio verde" de hoje:


Tenho de ver este "raio verde" com os meus próprios olhos! É o meu novo objetivo fotográfico!


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Umas imagens colhidas ao inicio da tarde,

tiradas ao lado da Arroja,









á entrada de Lisboa da saida da CRIL, virada para a serra da Amoreira,


----------



## Pisfip (13 Fev 2015 às 01:47)

Surpresa: 1°c e Muito, muito frio!  E com ele o nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2015 às 10:20)

Boas, o dia por aqui acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 100 metros.
Mínima de 6.6ºC
8.8ºC actuais


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2015 às 10:37)

minima *3.4ºC*
actual *9.5ºC* e nevoeiro


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2015 às 15:28)

O céu tem-se vindo a enublar desde há uma hora atrás. Vai ficando completamente nublado, com uma ou outra aberta.

15.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

Ficou um ambiente escuro, com vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

*11,8ºC* e chuviscos.

Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Mínima: *5ºC*


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2015 às 16:30)

Assim muito à pressa, há coisa de 5 minutos


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ficou um ambiente escuro, com vento moderado.





Lightning disse:


> Assim muito à pressa, há coisa de 5 minutos



 bem apanhadas estas texturas dos altostratus undulatus!


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2015 às 17:06)

A frente de chuva relativamente fraca já entrou na região centro, está a chegar a Peniche. Esperam-se acumulados escassos, um ou dois milímetros no máximo, por hora.

Neste momento em Carcavelos o vento está de ONO a rodar para Oeste, céu encoberto com altostratus, cumulus no horizonte de sudoeste a sueste, a afastarem-se empurrados pela nova perturbação. Atmosfera límpida, como é habitual antes da chegada da frente quente. Gaivotas a virem para terra.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

Aspecto do céu cerca de uma hora atrás, para oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2015 às 17:30)

O nevoeiro resistiu até á hora de almoço, o dia tambem foi fresco, o sol nem se chegou a ver, devido á muita nebulosidade.
Os aguaceiros estão de volta.


----------



## Garcia (13 Fev 2015 às 17:43)

chove miudinho à cerca de 30 min pra cá..


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Garcia disse:


> chove miudinho à cerca de 30 min pra cá..



E não há muito mais a esperar. A frente tem pouca actividade apesar da nebulosidade abundante.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2015 às 19:32)

vai chovendo por aqui, já se houve a pingar das telhas e uma coisa que não estava à espera era do vento, consigo às vezes ouvir as rajadas de vento lá fora, 2 taipais de janelas que não estavam presos, já bateram contra a parede com alguma força


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2015 às 19:59)

Boas!

O dia de hoje resume-se a manhã de nevoeiro, tarde com algum Sol, inicio da noite chuva com fraca. 

Mínima de 4.3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2015 às 20:08)

Noveiro cerrado pela manhã, visibilidade inferior a 100 metros às 7h. Às 9h30 ainda se via nevoeiro nas vertentes à sombra.
Muita nebulosidade o dia todo, começou a chover agora às 19h30 com a passagem da frente quente, mas foi breve e miudinho.

Temp. máxima: *16,2ºC*
Temp. minima: *6,5ºC*

*1,5mm acumulados
Pressão máxima de 1025 hPa*


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2015 às 01:46)

Boa noite. Madrugada amena. 13.1 °C.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 04:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O dia de hoje resume-se a manhã de nevoeiro, tarde com algum Sol, inicio da noite chuva com fraca.
> 
> Mínima de 4.3ºC.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Noveiro cerrado pela manhã, visibilidade inferior a 100 metros às 7h. Às 9h30 ainda se via nevoeiro nas vertentes à sombra.
> Muita nebulosidade o dia todo, começou a chover agora às 19h30 com a passagem da frente quente, mas foi breve e miudinho.
> 
> Temp. máxima: *16,2ºC*
> ...



Refiro que aqui em Carcavelos não houve nevoeiro de manhã nem se via na Caparica, apenas neblina.

A passagem das frentes mal se notou, apenas chão humedecido.
O céu continua nublado, vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 12:58)

Boas tardes,

*13,7ºC*
O *ECMWF* mete alguma precipitação fraca para a tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 13:24)

Chuvisco


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

Mais um dia de céu nublado como previsto, parece que vai chover a qualquer momento mas a frente ainda nem chegou


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2015 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

Céu encoberto e chuviscos.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2015 às 15:27)

Chuva por cá.  Estou desde o almoço à espera que pare mas está difícil.  Borriceira...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 18:30)

*12,2ºC
1,5 mm*
Chove fraco


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2015 às 18:35)

Chuva fraca por Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2015 às 18:36)

chove bem pela Fajarda


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 18:41)

Boas tardes. Começou a chover às 18h em ponto. O céu esteve encoberto todo o dia, o vento moderado de oeste.










Mais uma frente, que no entanto, aqui para a região de Lisboa e para sul, não deve trazer um acumulado significativo.
O deslocamento de oeste para leste tem sido rápido, às 12h estava nesta situação, neste momento estará a passar na região norte.





Veja-se a distribuição de ontem:





E a distribuição nas últimas duas horas:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Por aqui chuva fraca, desde a 17 horas.
12ºC actuais


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2015 às 19:51)

Chuva fraca por aqui desde as 18h e continua ainda, acompanhada de vento moderado a forte de OSO!
Não esperava tanto vento hoje, parece-me que está mais forte que o previsto... Arrefeceu durante a tarde devido ao ceu encoberto e ao aumento da intensidade do vento. 12ºC de momento e o acumulado vai nos 1,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 20:08)

Afinal a frente às 18horas ainda não tinha passado na região norte, estava quase lá:





Percebe-se mal a localização pela imagem de satélite ou até pelo radar:









Acumulados das 18h às 19h:


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2015 às 20:20)

Rajada de *56,3 km/h *à poucos minutos!!! As persianas já abanaram bem! A chuva miudinha irritante continua...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2015 às 20:38)

Chove moderado há já algumas horas. Temperatura nos 12,8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2015 às 20:40)

Boas!

Chuvisco intenso que cai quase na horizontal acompanhado de vento algo forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

*12,6ºC
37 km/h* ( o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade)
*2,3 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 21:20)

Rajada de *62 km/h*.
Sopra a *45 km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

Choveu moderado com vento forte nos últimos minutos. Terá sido a passagem da frente fria.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2015 às 21:43)

Está uma noite de inverno ! Chove com alguma intensidade puxada a vento. Temperatura a subir.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2015 às 21:45)

Boa Noite
Por aqui alguma chuva acompanhada de rajadas de vento por vezes fortes.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2015 às 22:36)

Boas

Tarde e inicio de noite marcado pela chuva. 
Acumulado de *15,7mm* em São Martinho e *14,2mm* no Pólo II.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Fev 2015 às 23:39)

Produto do dia de hoje,

Carcavelos, que é um local que pouco se vê por aqui , vento que registei, 28,7 km/h, ainda não chovia,










da ponta do Sal, vento que registei 44,0 km/h, após entrar no carro começa a chover miudinha,









e uma ondas já perto do cabo Raso, já chovia e tocada a vento, o que já não me deixou fazer medidas,










junto ao Raso, continuava a chover, fraca, mas tocada a vento,






só por curiosidade, consegui medir o vento no Guincho 39,8 km/h, no cabo da Roca 33,6 km/h, estava relativamente calmo e perto da praia da Aguda 41,5 km/h,

agora começo a ter mais a noção dos ventos que apanho quando ando de bike e eisto não é nada de especial, ( que espero recomeçar para a semana que vem )

apanhei nevoeiro ao chegar á Malveira da Serra até Almoçageme, na Azóia era complicado a condução pois havia uma visibilidade reduzida, na Roca já nem por isso, numa pausa dos chuviscos fui até á falésia e conseguia ver o mar logo o nevoeiro deveria estar mais alto, ainda pensei em dar um salto até á Peninha para ver se tinha a sorte de o nevoeiro estar nas zonas mais baixas, mas fazer a estradinha até lá acima com o nevoeiro quase serrado não me seduzio,

é pena que este anemómetro que apesar de medir a temperatura, demore algum tempo a actualizá-la, não me dando muito tempo para ter a temperatura real, no entanto a leitura da do carro começou pelos 15º e chegou aos 13º á medida que fui chegando á Roca.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

Boas,

*12,3ºC *
Céu cinzento e vento fraco a moderado.
_______________

Dados de ontem *14-2-15*

Temperatura minima:*10,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima:*13,8ºC*
Acumulado: *3,3 mm*
Vento médio(24horas): *21km/h*
Rajada máxima: *61,1 km/h
*
Bem, parece que o vendaval regressa na tarde de amanhã e prolonga-se no dia do Entrudo, o pico da ventania será a meio/final da madrugada.
Já foi lançado o aviso, esperemos que no verão sigam a mesma linha..


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2015 às 09:31)

Vitor TT disse:


> Produto do dia de hoje,
> 
> Carcavelos, que é um local que pouco se vê por aqui , vento que registei, 28,7 km/h, ainda não chovia,
> 
> ...




Bela reportagem como sempre! Esta tarde tambem devo subir a serra, vamos ver o que me espera, espero bem não apanhar nevoeiro nos topos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2015 às 14:49)

Acumulados minimos
Temperaturas mantém-se
Não vejo o sol há três dias
Basicamente farto de nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde tambem devo subir a serra, vamos ver o que me espera, espero bem não apanhar nevoeiro nos topos.



Algumas fotos.

Pisão - Porto Covo, Alcabideche






Já nas entranhas da serra.






Estrada da serra, junto a caminho do Palacio da Pena.
Muitas arvores caídas, possivelmente marcas recentes das ultimas ventanias.






Sempre espectacular, o Palácio da Pena.






Vista a partir de Santa Eufémia.
Infelizmente tamanha nebulosidade não deu para muito, qualquer das formas daqui por pouco  tempo regresso ao local, num dia de ceu limpo.











Em termos de condições atmosfericas ao longo da volta, resume-se a ceu encoberto, poucas abertas, vento moderado a forte assim que me aproximei do Palacio da Pena, o frio intensificou-se assim como a humidade, a temperatura rondava os 9,5ºC/10ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2015 às 18:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> Produto do dia de hoje,
> 
> Carcavelos, que é um local que pouco se vê por aqui , vento que registei, 28,7 km/h, ainda não chovia,
> 
> ...



 reportagem sempre empolgante! Fiquei impressionado sobretudo com essas fotos das ondas, foram momentos muito bem apanhados! Interessante o contraste entre o mar calmo de Carcavelos e a força das ondas no Raso, embora potenciada pelo vento e a chegada da frente. Esta cobertura de nuvens que tem sido constante nos últimos três dias deve estar acima da serra. Mas da Roca olhando para a Peninha pode-se perceber se o cimo está acima, abaixo ou imerso nas nuvens. O último caso é o único em que não vale a pena ir lá, a não ser para desfrutar do nevoeiro na floresta que é um cenário belíssimo (mas não à noite, claro). No entanto como dizes que na Azóia (250m) estava cerrado, provavelmente a espessura da camada de nuvens era quase seguramente suficiente para engolir a Peninha também. Costumo fazer o percurso nocturno da Roca ou da Azóia à Malveira, pela estrada, e a variação do vento é notável ao longo das curvas e vales. O pico do vento é sempre quando a estrada contorna o Cabeço do Vento antes de chegar à Malveira, é ali que passa uma das correntes de vento.

Ontem o céu em Carcavelos esteve mesmo com o aspecto que mostraste praticamente todo o dia:





Mais interessante estava anteontem, dia 13, as nuvens tinham definição e o ar era límpido, a presença dos cumulus ainda na massa de ar frio pré-frontal dava o tom cénico:





Hoje amanheceu encoberto de estratocumulus e nimbostratus pouco consistentes, vento de ONO fraco mantendo-se assim todo o dia. Promessas de abertas por vezes mas de pouca duração. Um manto de estratocumulus e algumas nuvens altas que se vislumbravam quando aquele se abria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, com algum vento á mistura.
12.8ºC neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

Boas noites,

T.actual*: 11,8ºC*
T.maxima: *13,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2015 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos.
> 
> Pisão - Porto Covo, Alcabideche
> 
> ...



  que volta sempre fascinante! A foto da Pena tirada da descida a chegar ao Portão dos Lagos está excelente, é um dos meus ângulos favoritos (vista possível só com as árvores desfolhadas e também por terem caído árvores nessa área). O palácio acabou de receber pintura nova, ficou mesmo bonito.
A vista desde o Pisão - Porto Covo é para mim desconhecida, aí está uma zona que me falta explorar, os cimos de Alvante e Pedra Amarela tomam daí uma dimensão interessante, mas estes que se vêem na foto são da encosta da margem esquerda da Ribeira do Vale da Mula, a escarpa do M2 à esquerda, a Penha do Saldanha, a Cruz Alta em plano recuado e a crista da Pedra Branca. O vale é realmente muito bonito, bucólico, tenho de ir lá .
O apontamento das árvores caídas ao longo da rampa da Pena é infelizmente uma constante, as árvores de tronco aprumado caiem como palitos e vão continuar a caír pois a mata está esventrada, com clareiras, não mais conheceremos a frondosidade de outrora daquele percurso. Costumo regularmente fazer o percurso a pé dessa estrada e dos caminhos que sobem desde Seteais (azinhaga do Vale dos Anjos) e da Quinta de S. António, e não há vez que passe por lá e não veja mais perdas. Comparo fotos tiradas agora e poucos anos atrás, especialmente antes do Gong e o contraste é confrangedor.
Hoje não estava realmente um dia propício a vistas, muita neblina e céu cinzento sem definição. Santa Eufémia junto à Cruz tem também um belo panorama para leste e nordeste, num ângulo talvez pouco conhecido. Boas fotos desde o mirante junto à Capela! Mostram bem como o tempo estava "farrusco"


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Fev 2015 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> reportagem sempre empolgante! Fiquei impressionado sobretudo com essas fotos das ondas, foram momentos muito bem apanhados! Interessante o contraste entre o mar calmo de Carcavelos e a força das ondas no Raso, embora potenciada pela pelo vento e a chegada da frente. Esta cobertura de nuvens que tem sido constante nos últimos três dias deve estar acima da serra. Mas da Roca olhando para a Peninha pode-se perceber se o cimo está acima, abaixo ou imerso nas nuvens. O último caso é o único em que não vale a pena ir lá, a não ser para desfrutar do nevoeiro na floresta que é um cenário belíssimo (mas não à noite, claro). No entanto como dizes que na Azóia (250m) estava cerrado, provavelmente a espessura da camada de nuvens era quase seguramente suficiente para engolir a Peninha também. Costumo fazer o percurso nocturno da Roca ou da Azóia à Malveira, pela estrada, e a variação do vento é notável ao longo das curvas e vales. O pico do vento é sempre quando a estrada contorna o Cabeço do Vento antes de chegar à Malveira, é ali que passa uma das correntes de vento.
> 
> Ontem o céu em Carcavelos esteve mesmo com o aspecto que mostraste praticamente todo o dia:
> 
> ...



Sim e devia de estar nevoeiro no topo porque a caminho de casa de Fontanelas em direcção á Várzea de Sintra não se via a iluminação do palácio da Pena e das muralhas,

realmente notável diferença na ondulação, foi pena estar maré baixa se não as "explosões" deveriam ser maiores, mas já andava a espreitar pelas webcam´s,

na primeira foto, apanhaste o meu carro e se calhar a minha pessoa .


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Fev 2015 às 22:43)

Caminhada de hoje, e lá tive de dar uso ao télélé, para tirar umas pic´s, por momentos ainda pensei estar nos Alentejos ou melhor nos States, bom isto já é divagar ( foi de ter visto no Discovery "os caça tempestades"  )
e claro poucos abrigos, neste caso apenas tinha a ponte, poderia significar uma molha, apesar de não estar prevista aguaceiros, apenas chuva fraca até ao inicio da tarde, coisa que nem aconteceu por aqui e em Lisboa na Expo pelo menos, mas isto da meteorologia nunca se sabe, 

( não costumo "trabalhar" as fotografias, é o que sai na máquina e é o que publico, mas estas tive de "puxar" um pouco para mostrar o que os meus olhos viram, dado que não posso alterar a exposição no telefone para fazer eventualmente a compensação )


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima de 10,3ºC

Mais um dia de céu encoberto mas que não trás mais do que isso...

13,9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

Olá,
Dia bastante diferente de ontem. Céu muito nublado mas boas abertas e 13º. O piso está seco.


----------



## Garcia (16 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

passou por aqui um chuveiro à 5 min...


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Boas tardes

O amanhecer hoje mantinha-se com o céu encoberto, mas, apesar do aspecto carregado e turbulento das nuvens, tratava-se de uma camada de estratocumulus relativamente fina. Durante a manhã apareceram abertas cada vez mais prolongadas e a maior parte da tarde o sol aqueceu bem o ambiente. Vento norte fraco de manhã e por vezes moderado à tarde, aumentando de intensidade. Ondulação alta, boas ondas em Carcavelos.

Aspectos do céu ao amanhecer, com laivos de cor do nascer do sol. A vista por cima das nuvens devia ser bem bonita.


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Chuvisca por aqui. Temperatura nos 11,9ºC e humidade relativa nos 81%.


----------



## Edward (16 Fev 2015 às 18:15)

Por aqui céu muito cinzento, mas não chove. Vento moderado de NO. Temperatura nos 12ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2015 às 18:19)

DRC disse:


> Chuvisca por aqui. Temperatura nos 11,9ºC e humidade relativa nos 81%.



Chegaram os restos da frente oclusa em dissipação. Também aqui em Carcavelos está a chuviscar com nimbostratus que rapidamente ocuparam as abertas existentes até há uma hora atrás. Mas não cobrem totalmente o céu.









Os chuviscos ou chuva fraca parecem estar confinados a uma pequena zona da região oeste:





A partir de agora vai começar o vento a aumentar à medida que o anticiclone se move para nordeste e carrega sobre a península ibérica. Até parece uma situação sinóptica de verão. Vem lá nortada forte, passando a nordeste ainda mais forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 18:45)

11,1ºC
T.máxima: 13,7C

O vento ainda não está nada de especial, apenas moderado.
__________




StormRic disse:


> A vista desde o Pisão - Porto Covo é para mim desconhecida, aí está uma zona que me falta explorar, os cimos de Alvante e Pedra Amarela tomam daí uma dimensão interessante, mas estes que se vêem na foto são da encosta da margem esquerda da Ribeira do Vale da Mula, a escarpa do M2 à esquerda, a Penha do Saldanha, a Cruz Alta em plano recuado e a crista da Pedra Branca. O vale é realmente muito bonito, bucólico, tenho de ir lá .



Boas StormiRic,
Olha basta seguires esta pequena estrada(em determinada altura passa a terra batida), leva-te exactamente aos topos que rodeiam o vale de Porto de Covo/ribeira da Mula,assim com lá abaixo, ha muitos trilhos.

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Zambujeiro, 2755 Alcabideche/@38.743248,-9.429134,3a,75y,337.29h,76.46t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sfA-V5MGccEkMk_HT5Vx5Jw!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0xd1ec493283126db:0xbc059c0b0e7695bd


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

Sai de casa por volta das 12h, estava ainda tudo encoberto e 13ºC

Fui até Lisboa e quando cheguei lá está o céu quase limpo, muito abafado e uns bons 18-19ºC, sensação térmica quente.
Pela tarde as nuvens foram acumulando e às 17h já se sentia o frio a chegar.
Do nada às 18h começa a cair pingos vagos ainda em Lisboa, temperatura desce num instante associado ao vento moderado dava uma sensação térmica horrível.
Como percebem um grande contraste entre as 12h e as 18h, uma pessoa sem casaco as 18h gelava. Estas bruscas alterações de temp. são propícias para ficar em casa doente. (o que eu já estou)

Amadora
*Temp. máxima: 16,1ºC*
*Temp. minima: 10,1ºC*
Já se apanhou uma rajada de 50 km/h
Entrada de frio já chegou e com o vento forte vai ficar ainda mais frio, agasalhem-se bem amanhã!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 19:29)

Interessante como o vento tem caído na ultima meia-hora,está visto que o aparecimento da ventania vai ser bem brusco.
Aqui, em Alcabideche, sopra a *15 km/h, *o que equivale a nulo*. 
10,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

E do amanhecer sombrio passámos a uma tarde alegre, com pequenos estratocumulus a denunciarem o vento. Talvez haja condições nas próximas 48 horas para formação de nuvens _lenticularis_.













Visibilidade excelente com a luz baixa do entardecer a revelar as escarpas calcáreas do anticlinal da Arrábida. A ondulação forte depois de rodear toda a costa de Cascais ainda chega à barra do Tejo com altura suficiente para exibir rebentação notável que se nota já soprada pelo vento. Os campos não estão com o verde usual desta época.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2015 às 19:52)

Mais um dia marcado por nublosidade, o sol só se viu de tarde, e até vinha quentinho, mas nao durou mais do que 2/3 horas.
O vento já se faz ouvir, com rajadas por vezes moderadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 20:29)

Lá vai aumentando, sopra a *26 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

Nortada acionada, sopra a *37 km/h*.
Rajada de *55 km/h*.

EDIT: Sopra a *41 km/h*.


----------



## mhenriques (16 Fev 2015 às 21:45)

Boas,
Vento Norte *20 km/h*
Rajada de *34,7 km/h*
Pressão *1009 mb*
Temp *11,1 ºC*
Humidade *78%*

(agora) rajada de *26,7 de Sudeste*??


----------



## Candy (16 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

Está uma ventanias dos diabos, por aqui!!! É com cada rajada!... rajadas fortes e longas!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

Nortada sopra a *46 km/h*.

Edit: Sopra a *51 km/h!
*
GFS, o melhor, como sempre.
*




*


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Fev 2015 às 00:56)

Que grande vendaval aqui pelas Caldas.. cada vez mais forte!


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2015 às 01:10)

Cada vez mais vento com o avançar da madrugada! Nos últimos minutos rajadas superiores a 60 km/h e algo longas, sendo a mais alta ate agora de *64,4 km/h*!
O vento médio tem andado sempre *entre os 30 e os 40 km/h*.
Este vento de Norte tem arrastado alguma nebulosidade baixa, mas n chega a encobrir o céu. Temperatura em queda, nos *10,2ºC*, e ambiente super desagradável!

Nota: Nas rajadas mais fortes até assobia e é so chapas a baterem, assim como as persianas das janelas!


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2015 às 01:27)

resumindo, vento e vento e 10.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2015 às 01:36)

A juntar-se ao vendaval, um aguaceiro fraco mas com pingas grossas! Em segundos molhou o chao...
Não contava com esta agora!
Rajadas já quase nos 70 km/h, da ordem dos *67,5 km/h*! O interessante é que são muito repentinas mesmo!


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2015 às 01:48)

Pelo Cacém a rajada já chegou aos 72km/h!


----------



## cactus (17 Fev 2015 às 01:58)

vento desagradável , algo frio até e vai chuviscando .


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2015 às 02:00)

Estores não param de abanar, já regista *71 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 07:48)

Boas,
Por aqui a rajada maxima foi aos 80 km/h.
Sigo com 8.1 graus e nortada a 43 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2015 às 10:05)

Por aqui foi um vendaval que toda a noite assobiou nas janelas, portas e paredes, e continua, parece que nao tem vontade de se ir embora.
Miníma de 4.9ºC
Actual: 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2015 às 10:15)

Céu limpo pelo Montijo.

Mínima de 9,0 ºC na base aérea.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2015 às 11:56)

Boas

Mínima de 7,8ºC

Quanto ao vento uma palhaçada 56km/h... tanta alarido nos jornais para nada "Prepare-se para o mau tempo" é só um exemplo 

Agora céu limpo, 13,8ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2015 às 12:06)

Boas

Noite ventosa com rajadas fortes mas nada que não se tenha visto neste inverno.

Manhã com céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

Boas!
Vento, vento e mais vento foi o resumo da madrugada e manhã com rajadas bastante intensas! E continua neste inicio de tarde, embora a intensidade das rajadas já é ligeiramente inferior às da madrugada...
A rajada mais alta registada por aqui foi de *73 km/h*! Nada a que já não esteja habituado nesta zona. Mesmo em pleno Verão ocorrem dias como este! O barulho que faz na rua, por vezes, parece ser pior do que na realidade é... 

Mínima fresca de *8,3ºC* e actuais 13,5ºC. Céu completamente limpo com uma cor azul bebe que eu tanto gosto


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 14:30)

Boas,

Nortada moderada a forte.
O vento médio destas *14h e 30 m*, situa-se nos *41,5 km/h*, este valor vai continuar a cair dado que a nortada vai enfraquecendo, vamos ver como termina a media ao longo das 24horas.
*13,3ºC*


----------



## Edward (17 Fev 2015 às 14:50)

Por aqui céu limpo, e com o vento a soprar de N ainda com alguma intensidade. Temperatura nos 14ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Sigo com 16,3ºC e vento moderado de NE com algumas rajadas


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2015 às 17:18)

Acordei e tive uma *explosão de azul* logo quando olhei pela janela, ficou logo mais animado visto que não via o céu assim há semanas! 

*73 km/h *de rajada máxima, o vento continuou a rondar os *50 km/h* só tenho pena dos desfiles de carnaval, deve estar tudo a voar... 
Minima: *8,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,6ºC* (apesar de ao sol parecer muito mais, uns bons 20ºC)
Pressão: *1030 hPa!*!! Finalmente!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2015 às 17:44)

Candy disse:


> Está uma ventanias dos diabos, por aqui!!! É com cada rajada!... rajadas fortes e longas!



Boas tardes

Belo dia primaveril. Durante a noite e a manhã o vento foi forte com rajadas, ao estilo de Julho por aqui, mas de Nor-nordeste. Durante a tarde rodou para Nor-noroeste. As rajadas foram bastante fortes, talvez as mais intensas deste inverno.
Excelente ondulação mas o vento não costuma ser favorável à práctica do surf, mesmo assim, grande afluência à praia e às ondas.
Visibilidade perfeita, sem neblina, céu totalmente limpo.
Boas condições para um _raio verde_ hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 17:55)

Boas tardes,


*11,9ºC*, minima fresca em perspectiva.
É possivel que ocorra geada fraca no 2º local de seguimento,vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> Durante a noite e a manhã o vento foi forte com rajadas, ao estilo de Julho por aqui, mas de Nor-nordeste. Durante a tarde rodou para Nor-noroeste. As rajadas foram bastante fortes, talvez as mais intensas deste inverno.



Soprou bem.
Rajada máxima de *80 km/h *e vento medio maximo de *55 km/h*, resume-se a isso.
A estação ficou *off*, tenho mesmo que comprar uma estação, porventura ainda teria valores mais altos aos que são registados pela estação de Alcabideche(Carrascal de Alvide).
Apesar da estação estar instalada no alto de uma pequena colina , e ser representativa do vento que faz em Alcabideche, em Alcabideche sopra mais, refiro-me à zona da A16 depois do Cascaishopping sentido Cascais, certamente que já passaste por lá de carro e notaste isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 23:24)

*9,8ºC*

*Seiça* segue nos gélidos *+1,1ºC*


----------



## Rachie (18 Fev 2015 às 00:32)

Recém chegada dos Algarves  em Cacilhas estão 10.7 e 50% de humidade. Bem mais agradavel que a sul onde a humidade andou sempre pelos 80%


----------



## Tufao André (18 Fev 2015 às 01:17)

StormRic disse:


> Boas condições para um _raio verde_ hoje.



O que é isso do raio verde?


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 02:35)

StormRic disse:


> o "raio verde" de hoje:





Tufao André disse:


> O que é isso do raio verde?



O "green flash" é a cor do último momento que o limbo superior do disco solar apresenta quando se oculta no horizonte, no ocaso. Nem sempre se vê, o ideal é o horizonte estar limpo até grande distância. Hoje por exemplo não se viu porque afinal havia nebulosidade longínqua que durante o dia não se vislumbrava. Por vezes atmbém ocorre na ocultação do sol por uma nuvem ou mesmo ao atravessar camadas de neblina.
Também é o título, traduzido, de um romance de Jules Verne.

O poente de hoje foi assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2015 às 12:17)

O dia acordou com céu limpo, vento fraco, e um sol radiante. 
Mínima de 2.6ºC
Actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2015 às 14:56)

StormRic disse:


> O "green flash" é a cor do último momento que o limbo superior do disco solar apresenta quando se oculta no horizonte, no ocaso. Nem sempre se vê, o ideal é o horizonte estar limpo até grande distância. Hoje por exemplo não se viu porque afinal havia nebulosidade longínqua que durante o dia não se vislumbrava. Por vezes atmbém ocorre na ocultação do sol por uma nuvem ou mesmo ao atravessar camadas de neblina.
> Também é o título, traduzido, de um romance de Jules Verne.
> 
> O poente de hoje foi assim:


Por acaso hoje também reparei que à tarde tinha muita boa visibilidade!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2015 às 15:01)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, cirrus a meterem-se ao barulho! Tudo indica para bom tempo! 
Minima: *7,5ºC

De realçar o vento de ontem



*


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2015 às 17:37)

Máxima: 16,8ºC
Mínima:  6ºC

Agora sigo com 16,2ºC e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Agradável dia de sol por Glória do Ribatejo com vento fraco e céu limpo. Já cheira a Primavera.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 18:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De realçar o vento de ontem



Boas tardes

O vento foi o evento dominante ontem com efeito. Mas fiquei surpreso de neste quadro do vento máximo não encontrar valores sequer próximos dos 90Km/h, uma vez que se previam rajadas até 100 Km/h. Mesmo na Torre, Serra da Estrela, o vento máximo foi de 82 Km/h enquanto que no dia 14 tinha atingido os 98 Km/h. E Cabo Carvoeiro e Fajão ficaram também por valores semelhantes.

Hoje foi um dia azul, com vento de nordeste fraco a moderado sem rajadas. Visibilidade e luminosidade excelentes. Ondulação mais fraca mas ainda surfável.
É de notar que todas as poças de água no campo já secaram, excepto uma no canto sueste onde as gaivotas ainda vêm beber. O campo não está tão verde como é usual nesta altura.


----------



## nelson972 (18 Fev 2015 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,
Dia de sol, sigo com 13.1 graus.

Ontem foi um dia excepcionalmente luminoso, via-se perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros (Pedra do Altar).
Quando la' voltei mundo da maquina fotográfica, cerca das 17 horas, a neblina já' não deixava ver detalhes mas ainda assim tirei umas fotos...






Distancia a Torre: cerca de 130 km.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 19:17)

nelson972 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de sol, sigo com 13.1 graus.
> 
> Ontem foi um dia excepcionalmente luminoso, via-se perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros (Pedra do Altar).
> Quando la' voltei mundo da maquina fotográfica, cerca das 17 horas, a neblina já' não deixava ver detalhes mas ainda assim tirei umas fotos...



 Excepcional! Que visão espectacular! Grande foto, parabéns!  130 Km e mesmo com neblina e nebulosidade é obra!

Suponho que hoje ainda estaria melhor, por comparação do estado da atmosfera nas camadas superficiais, evidenciado nos poentes de ontem e de hoje:










Mas o raio verde ficou perturbado pela turbulência do ar superficial sobre o oceano, mal se viu:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

nelson972 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de sol, sigo com 13.1 graus.
> 
> Ontem foi um dia excepcionalmente luminoso, via-se perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros (Pedra do Altar).
> ...



Boas, desconhecia totalmente que era possivel ver a serra da Estrela, nelson, aqui da minha localidade avista-se em dias sem nevoeiro a serra d'Aire e Candeeiros na totalidade.
Dia agradável por aqui, o auriol marca de máxima 21.1ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

Esta tarde na praia da Foz do Lizandro céu azul mas bastante vento e temperatura 11º. Assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

Boas noites,

Máxima  amena por aqui.
Extremos térmicos: *7,3ºC* / *16,4ºC
*
Temperatura actual: *9,7ºC*

*________________*

Houve geada fraca no 2ºlocal de seguimento, a 44ª da temporada, vamos ver se chega as 50.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2015 às 22:26)

StormRic disse:


> Excepcional! Que visão espectacular! Grande foto, parabéns!  130 Km e mesmo com neblina e nebulosidade é obra!
> 
> Suponho que hoje ainda estaria melhor, por comparação do estado da atmosfera nas camadas superficiais, evidenciado nos poentes de ontem e de hoje:
> 
> ...


Sempre que tiras fotos do por do sol está sempre um barco gigante quase a tapar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2015 às 22:31)

Máxima: *17,4ºC
Pressão: 1030 hPa

____________*
Inauguraram hoje o radar de Arouca, é noticia no IPMA, dizem que ainda está em fase experimental mas que este trimestre vai entrar na fase operacional...Vamos ver se é desta vez que conseguimos ver chuva a Norte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sempre que tiras fotos do por do sol está sempre um barco gigante quase a tapar!



Nem me digas... , mas até ajuda a composição . E no princípio de Abril deixo de ver o ocaso sobre o oceano, passa para trás de Cascais.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Fev 2015 às 23:03)

Falhanço dos modelos: pingas por Coimbra corroboradas pelo radar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Zapiao disse:


> Falhanço dos modelos: pingas por Coimbra corroboradas pelo radar.



O IPMA previa a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do interior. Digamos que se estenderam ligeiramente para oeste, basta menos de uma centena de quilómetros. Se não acumular não se pode considerar falhanço pois o limite inferior da escala de quantidades previstas é 0,2mm.

No entanto a sul de Leiria é que parece estarem células com ecos significativos:









Até às 22h nenhuma estação do IPMA regista acumulados.

No WunderMap há acumulados de 1,5mm em Barreira de Água (Fátima), entre as 23:00 e as 23:43, e 1mm em Caranguejeira, estes seguramente não estavam previstos. Os registos estão de acordo com o radar e a imagem de satélite.





As células continuam a progredir para oeste.


----------



## Savn (19 Fev 2015 às 00:16)

Por aqui começou agora a chuviscar..


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Fev 2015 às 00:47)

Nas Caldas também ja chove!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 00:56)

Savn disse:


> Por aqui começou agora a chuviscar..



Uma linha de células que se formou pouco depois das 21h no meridiano Tomar-Coimbra e já deixou acumulados até 1,5mm por exemplo em Barreira de Água, perto de Fátima. Continuou a progredir para oeste estendendo-se ligeiramente para sul, daí ter apanhado o Cadaval. Vai saír para o oceano na zona de Peniche.






Destaque para as células isoladas no Alentejo, entre Alvalade e Alcácer do Sal, a oeste de Beja, essas com ecos importantes mas talvez poucos observadores na zona.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Fev 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite, 
Que estranho. Estavam 4°c em Fátima quando choveu! Curioso, muito curioso...


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 01:11)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite,
> Que estranho. Estavam 4°c em Fátima quando choveu! Curioso, muito curioso...



também acho! Será que caíu algum floco no cimo da Serra d'Aire?

IPMA também registou a precipitação destas células resistentes formadas no interior e que se aguentaram atá ao litoral:





Também estão a passar nuvens aqui em Carcavelos, vindas de Leste, cumulus e altocumulus.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Fev 2015 às 01:43)

StormRic disse:


> também acho! Será que caíu algum floco no cimo da Serra d'Aire?
> 
> IPMA também registou a precipitação destas células resistentes formadas no interior e que se aguentaram atá ao litoral:
> 
> ...


Por isso é que tão fascinante isto é para nós. 
Já não iremos saber.
Entretanto, céu limpo e 4.1°c


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 02:02)

Estou a ver aqui em Carcavelos uma linha de células fracas a passar sobre o oceano, movem-se para ONO. Cumulus principalmente. A linha de cumulonimbus a sueste de Setúbal continua em actividade, embora tenha diminuído um pouco, e a aproximar-se de Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 05:22)

Dissipou-se tudo, nenhum acumulado registado em estação alguma. Esta foto revela uma parte do mistério, parece que os ecos de radar, pelo menos na zona de intensidade até verde, eram principalmente devidos a *virga*.





Aqui foi apanhada uma célula desconjuntada a passar em frente a Carcavelos e que no radar apresentava este eco:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2015 às 07:28)

Boas,

Sigo com *8,5ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 18:28)

Boas tardes

Amanhecer com céu limpo, havendo apenas uma barra de altostratus/altocumulus que mostrava um resíduo da instabilidade que produziu as células durante a noite/madrugada.
Nebilna ténue e vento fraco de norte.





A situação das 12h apresenta uma crista anticiclónica sobre a península e uma frente fria com pouca actividade e que irá dissipar-se; mais atrás desta um complexo sistema frontal com ondulações cuja aproximação ao norte trará alguma precipitação. Pouco se espera para o sul; o centro terá alguma no litoral.





A franja de cirrus associada à frente progrediu para sul:





O aspecto do céu correspondente:





Halo solar 22º, fraca intensidade luminosa:





Uma hora depois:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2015 às 20:28)

Por aqui foi, um dia igual ao de ontem, de sol e com temperaturas amenas e vento fraco a nulo.
Já é possivel ver as andorinhas todas apressadas de volta dos seus ninhos no beirados, que ficam de uns anos para os outros, e até os grilos e a cigarra já nao presenteiam com o seu canto. As árvores de frutos já vão a começar a "acordar" aos poucos.
Os campos já estao lindos com as flores campestres.
As valas que libertam o excesso de água nos terrenos já secaram no inicio desta semana.
Mínima de 8.9ºC, as 7:30 da manha estavam 9ºC
Máxima de 20.9ºC
Actual: 8.9ºC
Parece que esta noite deverá ser mais fria do que anterior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

Mais um dia de céu limpo e de cirrus. 
Minima: *8,6ºC*
Máxima: *18,2ºC*
O vento moderado fez parecer que estivesse mais frio.
Pressão máxima: *1030 hPa

_____________________*
Sol: Luz solar já quase dura 11 horas, meio do dia solar por volta das 13h.
Já é de dia cerca das 7h30 e de noite às 18h30
Flores já aparecem bem como as andorinhas. Estamos no período pré-Primavera


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Boas noites,

Dia ameno.
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *8,5ºC* / *17,1ºC*

Amanha a t.maxima vai descer, regressa a precipitação fraca.
Ventania para Sabado, calha bem, vamos ver que registo faço na Peninha.
___________

Geada fraca no 2º local de seguimento, a amplitude térmica deve ter sido jeitosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Estes 2 ultimos dias fizeram lembrar a Primavera.
Dados desde o inicio do mês.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2015 às 22:33)

Boas

Máxima de *18,2ºC, *dia marcado pelo muito sol e vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (19 Fev 2015 às 23:11)

temperatura atual em Telheiras: 13.1 ºC

extremos do dia: 
máxima: 17.5 ºC
minima: 10.0 ºC


----------



## Candy (20 Fev 2015 às 01:48)

Deixar só um apontamento... 
Hoje ao fim da tarde, por volta das 17h00 ou pouco mais, era visível aquilo a que, antigamente, os pescadores chamavam de "Olho de Boi". Um dos avisos do céu que era tomado como prenúncio de mau tempo.
O olho de boi é a tal "bola", com as cores do arco íris, que se vê ao lado do sol. Por vezes dos dois lados ou também em forma de círculo.  No entanto, por cá tomava-se atenção às "bolas" que apareciam sempre entre as nuvens a um ou dois lados do sol.
Hoje viu-se... vamos ter mau tempo por cá!  Isto aqui nunca falha!


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 05:08)

Candy disse:


> Deixar só um apontamento...
> Hoje ao fim da tarde, por volta das 17h00 ou pouco mais, era visível aquilo a que, antigamente, os pescadores chamavam de "Olho de Boi". Um dos avisos do céu que era tomado como prenúncio de mau tempo.
> O olho de boi é a tal "bola", com as cores do arco íris, que se vê ao lado do sol. Por vezes dos dois lados ou também em forma de círculo.  No entanto, por cá tomava-se atenção às "bolas" que apareciam sempre entre as nuvens a um ou dois lados do sol.
> Hoje viu-se... vamos ter mau tempo por cá!  Isto aqui nunca falha!



Exacto, por aqui também se viu, o termo gíria internacional será _sun dog_. Faz parte dos fenómenos ópticos produzidos pelas finas camadas de cirrus/cirrustratus precursores dos sistemas frontais. Com efeito aproxima-se um sistema de frentes mas não vai chegar a chamar-se "mau tempo", infelizmente, trará alguma chuva ao norte e pouca ao centro e sul, sobretudo em termos relativos do que já desejávamos que caísse.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 06:31)

Muita nebulosidade média e alta a circular em torno do anticiclone. Apesar dos ecos de radar, até à 5h ainda não havia precipitação acumulada em estação alguma, o que é de certo modo estranho.
Às 0h a frente abeirava-se do Cabo Finisterra:





Cinco horas depois a imagem de radar era esta:





E às 6h a nebulosidade e radar eram assim:









O nascer do sol vai ser espectacular, penso eu.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 08:31)

Nascer do sol com muita neblina e céu encoberto a 7/8 com cirrostratus espessos e cirrus, alguns cirrocumulus.





Apesar da imagem de radar e da nebulosidade na imagem de satélite, é surpreendente o registo da precipitação acumulada até às 7h:

















0+0=0!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2015 às 12:24)

StormRic disse:


> Nascer do sol com muita neblina e céu encoberto a 7/8 com cirrostratus espessos e cirrus, alguns cirrocumulus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente vê-se os ecos no radar e não acumulou em nenhuma estação aqui perto, nem mesmo no wunderground. O mais estranho é que estive na rua às 9h30 e não chovia, só pingas MUITO vagas. Supostamente não davam chuva para de manhã? A frente ainda vai passar certo?


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Boas

Aqui o sol já espreita ainda que tímido, a temperatura é agradável estão 15,7ºC e o vento é nulo

Precipitação aqui a acontecer será em forma de chuviscos e para a noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2015 às 15:53)

O dia acordou com muita nebulosidade, mas a partir do meio da manha o sol começou a espreitar por entre as nuvens. 
Mínima de 2.9ºC
Máxima de 16.9ºC
Actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2015 às 20:03)

Frente já se aproxima, vamos ter chuva nas próximas horas da madrugada
Apesar da nebulosidade, esteve mais calor hoje 
Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Mínima: *7,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2015 às 20:08)

Boas noites,

Extremos de hoje: *8,2ºC* / *15,1ºC
*
T.actual: *11,6ºC
*
Por volta das 19:15 caiu alguma _morrinha._


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2015 às 20:23)

Amanhã ao final da manhã, inicio da tarde, o céu limpa, a nortada vai acelerar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Chuva fraca
*11,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

Aqui ainda nada de chuviscos mas dentro de pouco tempo irá cair!

Máxima de 16,7ºC
Mínima de 6,7ºC

Rajada máxima de uns inacreditáveis 6km/h 

Agora estão 13,0ºC


----------



## mhenriques (20 Fev 2015 às 22:12)

Actual - Chuva fraca e *12ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Fev 2015 às 22:19)

Olá,
Aqui vai uma ideia da cidade de Coimbra hoje ao almoço com o belíssimo Mondego como pano de fundo. Estava vento e era necessário casaco e luvas (desculpem a pouca precisão cientifica) mas muito bom. Assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2015 às 22:21)

Chuva fraca por voltas das das 20:15, ainda molhou o chão ligeiramente, mas rapidamente parou.
11ºC agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2015 às 22:23)

1,5 mm


----------



## Candy (20 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

Boas, por cá chove desde, cerca, as 17h30. Começou com aquela borriceira molha parvos e engrossou bastante. Há pouco parecia ver-se ondas dessa, borriceira, a passar.


----------



## Savn (20 Fev 2015 às 22:50)

Por aqui já chove desde as 21h. O telhado já pinga bem.


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

boa noite. Chuvisco em Telheiras. temperatura: 13.5 ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Realmente vê-se os ecos no radar e não acumulou em nenhuma estação aqui perto, nem mesmo no wunderground. O mais estranho é que estive na rua às 9h30 e não chovia, só pingas MUITO vagas. Supostamente não davam chuva para de manhã? A frente ainda vai passar certo?



A previsão indicava chuva para o norte e, a partir da tarde/fim do dia, para o centro e sul mas fraca. Está correcta, é o que se verificou.
Caíu chuvisco/chuva fraca aqui em Carcavelos a partir das 21h. Chão molhado pas pouca acumulação, décimas provavelmente. A página do IPMA deixou de apresentar os valores das observações de superfície e gráficos de observação desde as 19h.
Esperemos que não seja um colapso geral da rede de observação e seja apenas um problema da página.
Vento fraco e 13º.
Até às 18 horas ainda não tinha caído precipitação, pelo menos com acumulação, na região centro:


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:29)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui vai uma ideia da cidade de Coimbra hoje ao almoço com o belíssimo Mondego como pano de fundo.



Bem realizada composição e informativa, desde o estado do céu, a neblina, o caudal do rio e com um enquadramento interessante . A que horas foi tomada esta vista?


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã ao final da manhã, inicio da tarde, o céu limpa, a nortada vai acelerar bem.



O anticiclone sempre a tentar avançar ou estender-se para nordeste. Frentes e depressões empurradas o suficiente para norte de modo que só recebemos a precipitação marginal.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> 1,5 mm



festa! Foram mais do que décimas...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> festa! Foram mais do que décimas...



Um diluvio. 
Neste momento* 0,5 mm*.
Morrinha e *11,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 10:08)

Boas,

Acumulado da madrugada: *1,5 mm *(exactamente o mesmo do dia de ontem)
Como previsto céu a limpar, vento moderado com tendência para aumentar para forte a muito forte.
Os* 65 km/h* de rajadas previstos pelo IPMA para aqui, acredito que irão ser batidos, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 11:01)

Já sopra moderado a forte.
*32 km/h*


----------



## zejorge (21 Fev 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Aqui por Constância estamos com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW, e a temperatura está nos 13,3º. A precipitação acumulada é de 2,0 mm a pressão com tendência par subir estando actualmente nos 1016,6 hpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 12:08)

Nortada acelarar e bem, sigo com *44 km/h *e *12,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2015 às 12:14)

Aqui acumulados uns incríveis 0,2mm também não esperava muito mais que isto!

Mínima 12,3ºC

Agora céu limpo 14,7ºC e vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte até agora de 48km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2015 às 12:39)

o dia acordou com muita nebulosidade, mas depressa se dissipou, por voltas das 10 horas, dando lugar a bonito dia de sol. 
Temperatura amena neste momento.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2015 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!
A chuva fraca do final da noite de ontem e madrugada renderam apenas *2,3 mm*.
O dia amanheceu lindo, com céu limpo mas uma forte nortada que tem aumentado sobretudo a partir do fim da manhã. A previsão de rajadas até 65 km/h feita pelo IPMA já foi ultrapassada aqui, tendo registado até ao momento uma rajada de *74,5 km/h*!! O vento médio tem sido moderado a forte (entre os 30 e os 45 km/h) com rajadas quase sempre entre 55 e 70 km/h nas ultimas horas  

A temperatura já atingiu o máximo de *15,5ºC *e está em queda devido ao vento e actualmente estão apenas *12,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2015 às 16:33)

Aqui a rajada máxima até agora foi de 55km/h

Temperatura máxima: 15,7ºC

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 61%Hr, 1015,5hpa


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2015 às 16:46)

Boas

Dia marcado essencialmente pelas rajadas de vento forte. Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2015 às 17:32)

Boas!

Tarde de Sol mas muito ventosa por aqui.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2015 às 18:46)

Em campo aberto com um anemometro portátil acabei por em pouco tempo registar 61km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 20:12)

Boa noite

Dia de vento forte hoje, ondas altas, _altas ondas_, e já se vê poeira a ser levantada pelo vento como no verão ventoso. 
Amanhecer lindíssimo, com neblinas brilhantes e fumegantes na barra do Tejo, arco-irís que durou quase uma hora do lado oeste e aguaceiros de chuvisco.

Mas primeiro duas imagens para completar a descrição visual do dia de *ontem*:

Nascente com os cirrrus a convergirem para sul enquanto iluminados pelo sol do lado esquerdo






Ao fim da tarde, uma camada de cirrostratus produz um halo pouco nítido por trás de uma camada de nuvens médias, altocumulus, tudo em movimento de nor-noroeste, percursores das fracas frentes que chegaram à noite


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

Boas,
A volta de bike desta tarde.

A caminho da Peninha






Peninha











O vento soprava muito forte.

Durante a descida






Depois de ter subido a cota 477m(Peninha), em pouco tempo cheguei a cota 40m ( Segundo o altimetro, que felizmente está de acordo com a carta militar)






Cascais






São João do Estoril 






Em termos de temperatura, a temperatura mais baixa que registei foi 9,6ºC a caminho da Peninha, cota 400m, numa zona sombria.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> A volta de bike desta tarde.



 Excelente, parabéns pelas fotos e por ser feita em bike! Prova de coragem com o vento que está! Grande forma!
Bem se vê o efeito do vento no mar do Guincho.
Fizeste a subida pela estrada da Malveira? Na descida apanhaste a estrada perto do desvio da Biscaia. Um dos meus percursos, a pé, costuma ser precisamente esse mas em sentido inverso.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente, parabéns pelas fotos e por ser feita em bike! Prova de coragem com o vento que está! Grande forma!
> Bem se vê o efeito do vento no mar do Guincho.
> Fizeste a subida pela estrada da Malveira? Na descida apanhaste a estrada perto do desvio da Biscaia. Um dos meus percursos, a pé, costuma ser precisamente esse mas em sentido inverso.



No Guincho estava bastante perigoso, a estrada estava a ficar coberta de areia, ventania bem agressiva.
Quanto à subida,  fiz pela barragem da mula, num dos varios trilhos que ligam a estrada da serra.

Aqui: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_________

*10,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:36)

Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Mínima: *10,2ºC*
Acumulada: *1,8mm *
Pressão: *1018 hPa*
Rajada mais forte: *77,2 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 21:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto à subida, fiz pela barragem da mula, num dos varios trilhos que ligam a estrada da serra.



Esse trilho de bike é bastante difícil em certas zonas. É o que segue pela margem esquerda, como estava o nível da Mula? A Ribeira corre?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:43)

StormRic disse:


> Esse trilho de bike é bastante difícil em certas zonas. É o que segue pela margem esquerda, como estava o nível da Mula? A Ribeira corre?



Sim o declive é bastante acentuado, custa que se farta. 
A barragem está muito cheia, infelizmente não deu para tirar fotos, fica para uma próxima.
A ribeira corre, alias nunca seca o ano inteiro, vi  muitas minas a deitar água cá para fora, fico sempre impressionado com a quantidade de água que existe na serra, nascentes espectaculares, alias enchi uma garrafa da água da nascente por baixo da Peninha, água muito boa.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Fev 2015 às 02:40)

Nova volta ontem ( Sabado ) onde o factor mais marcante foi o vento, de resto foi um dia normal,

volta por fora de estrada pelos caminhos da serra de Sintra onde comecei a ver o vento a abanar demasiado as arvores, esperando que nada acontece-se, mais uns trilhos novos até á Peninha, mas antes paragem no cabeço do vento, humm belo nome, pois a medição do vento foi nada mais nada menos 59,1 km/h, bom imaginava na Peninha,

estas da Peninha, 






uma perspectiva do mar, 






á volta, 









e fica o registo da "aragem" que se fazia sentir,






a minha sorte foi um muro que lá existe que me chegava a pouco mais da cintura e me dava alguma protecção, se não lá ia eu com o vento , o windchili chegou quase a 1º, mas desta vez fui prevenido , 

descendo até Cascais para fazer a marginal em direcção ao Guincho,






Raso,






num caminho até á Azóia, apesar da aparente protecção pela encosta, ia ficando sem a máquina pois estava montada no tripé e o vento fe-la quase tombar pela ribanceira a baixo,






Pirolita,






fiz mais uns registos do vento, na Roca apenas registei 50,8 km/h, embora achei que fazia mais vento ( não foi até ao local mais ventoso pois estava sózinho no local e tinha chegado uma "viatura" que me fez não me afastar muito do meu ), no Guincho 52,6 km/h, no Abano 59,5 km/h e onde termino a volta, na "vigia da mata" 51,0 km/h,
em termos térmicos pelo termómetro que tenho no jipe rondaram os 8º na serra a 11º, mais frio do que previa.


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2015 às 05:16)

Vitor TT disse:


> Nova volta ontem ( Sabado ) onde o factor mais marcante foi o vento, de resto foi um dia normal,
> 
> volta por fora de estrada pelos caminhos da serra de Sintra onde comecei a ver o vento a abanar demasiado as arvores, esperando que nada acontece-se, mais uns trilhos novos até á Peninha, mas antes paragem no cabeço do vento, humm belo nome, pois a medição do vento foi nada mais nada menos 59,1 km/h, bom imaginava na Peninha,



 espectacular reportagem, Vitor! Está cada vez melhor! Apanhaste a "fábrica do vento" em plena laboração , não voou nada com as rajadas de 90km/h? Já me aconteceu, no mirante do ocidente, a única maneira de tirar fotos foi com a máquina sobre a rocha, com o tripé já não dava . Esse muro é bastante útil realmente. Magnífico o mar do Guincho e do Raso.
Belas nocturnas! Conseguiste uma composição completa: Lua e o par juntinho de Vénus e Marte (logo acima da Lua também estava Urano mas muito apagado), e ainda o Convento de São Saturnino (excelente unidade hoteleira)! Esse caminho vai dar à enseada do Guincho Velho, não sei se conheces, o TT pode ir até uma casa em ruínas que tem uma boa vista sobre o vetusto e velho pequeno porto de abrigo e o Espigão das Ruivas; a meio caminho antes de um lacete apertado para a direita há uma vista sobre a Baía do Terramoto, abismo fantástico. O caminho é bastante mau e exigente mesmo para quatro rodas mas costumo ver lá viaturas de pescadores, de mergulhadores de caça submarina e até de praticantes de canoagem. É o único local desta costa que tem condições.
Guincho à noite desde a Pirolita tem sempre um sabor a lugar do fim-do-mundo!
Na terceira foto a contar de cima tens o Adrenunes enquadrado pelo vale da Praia da Adraga do lado esquerdo e a Praia das Maçãs do lado direito.

Ficam aqui as fotos também de ontem, mas o passeio foi só à varanda...

Primeiro arco-íris ao amanhecer, contra um fundo de aguaceiro de chuvisco, era pouco colorido, nem parecia merecer a segunda parte do nome:





Para sul-sueste, luz bastante branca do nascente:





Olhando mais atentamente reparei numa invulgar neblina brilhante sobre a água:





E as belas ondas com "penteado para trás" pelo vento:





Este segundo arco-íris persistiu quase uma hora pois as nuvens à medida que avançavam dissipavam-se largando continuamente um chuvisco fino que não saía do mesmo lugar. Um fenómeno semelhante ao das nuvens que formam o "capacete" da Serra de Sintra, que em constante movimento permanecem renovando-se:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 09:25)

Vitor TT disse:


> e fica o registo da "aragem" que se fazia sentir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem Vitor, mais uma!
Bela rajada essa, ontem  a nortada estava nervosa. 

Esse local da  foto, sempre me suscitou interesse, estou ha anos para ir la abaixo, salvo erro é o vale da ribeira do Touro/ribeira da Mata, certo?
É dos vales que apresenta maior declive nas suas vertentes, é impressionante.

O juntamento das curvas de nivel fala por si.
Se o vale fosse mais perto, já tinha ido lá fazer registos das t.minimas, deve fazer fortes inversões.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 11:28)

*12,8ºC *
Céu encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2015 às 11:46)

A noite e inicio de manha foram marcadas por rajadas de vento moderadas, dando algumas tréguas por agora, e veio o sol para nos animar mais um dia.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2015 às 12:59)

Boas

Mínima 9,1ºC

Por agora céu nublado mas com boas abertas, 14,9ºC, 69%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2015 às 14:20)

tenho vindo pouco ao forúm porque ando mesmo sem pica nenhuma, nem frio está para competirmos nas minimas, nem chuva como deve ser cai, só borrifos, nem nada de nada, que tristeza de inverno...
actual 15.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 19:15)

Ao final da tarde caiu morrinha no Guincho, mas mal se notava, na Roca a morrinha/chuvisco era mais intensa(o).
Vento moderado e a temperatura rondava os *12,5ºC*.
_____

Sigo com *11,5ºC*
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,7ºC */ *14,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

A morrinha já chegou aqui.
*11,5ºC
100% HR*


----------



## Geopower (22 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

boa noite. Temperatura actual: 13.7 ºC. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.
Resumo do dia:
Máxima: 16.9  ºC
Minima: 10.9 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

*11,6ºC*


----------



## Garcia (22 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Boas, deixo-vos uma foto tirada à pouco.. Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche, Berlengas e Farilhões..


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Fev 2015 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular reportagem, Vitor! Está cada vez melhor! Apanhaste a "fábrica do vento" em plena laboração , não voou nada com as rajadas de 90km/h? Já me aconteceu, no mirante do ocidente, a única maneira de tirar fotos foi com a máquina sobre a rocha, com o tripé já não dava . Esse muro é bastante útil realmente. Magnífico o mar do Guincho e do Raso.
> Belas nocturnas! Conseguiste uma composição completa: Lua e o par juntinho de Vénus e Marte (logo acima da Lua também estava Urano mas muito apagado), e ainda o Convento de São Saturnino (excelente unidade hoteleira)! Esse caminho vai dar à enseada do Guincho Velho, não sei se conheces, o TT pode ir até uma casa em ruínas que tem uma boa vista sobre o vetusto e velho pequeno porto de abrigo e o Espigão das Ruivas; a meio caminho antes de um lacete apertado para a direita há uma vista sobre a Baía do Terramoto, abismo fantástico. O caminho é bastante mau e exigente mesmo para quatro rodas mas costumo ver lá viaturas de pescadores, de mergulhadores de caça submarina e até de praticantes de canoagem. É o único local desta costa que tem condições.
> Guincho à noite desde a Pirolita tem sempre um sabor a lugar do fim-do-mundo!
> Na terceira foto a contar de cima tens o Adrenunes enquadrado pelo vale da Praia da Adraga do lado esquerdo e a Praia das Maçãs do lado direito.
> ...



Eu é que ia voando hehehe, fotografar era algo dificil, ainda por cima o vento nem era constante, soprava de rajadas, penso que poderá ter alcançado os 100 km/h, só para segurar o anemómetro, pois dificil mesmo de luvas calçadas para não gelar, foi deveras interessante, vento assim só quando veio cá o Gong ( tenho imagens e videos ),

essa enseada, após "googlar" acho que descobri onde é, se for onde penso ser, sim é o unico caminho que ainda não fiz, de jipe, como a entrada ao lado de uma casa era algo apertado, não sabia de dava para passar, mas fiz uma parte a pé para um eventual reconhecimento, alias este ano quando os dias forem grandes, quero bater a pé o que for possivel fazer para o registar em fotografia e em video também.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Fev 2015 às 00:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente reportagem Vitor, mais uma!
> Bela rajada essa, ontem  a nortada estava nervosa.
> 
> Esse local da  foto, sempre me suscitou interesse, estou ha anos para ir la abaixo, salvo erro é o vale da ribeira do Touro/ribeira da Mata, certo?
> ...



É esse caminho sim, é efectivamente um vale muito fechado.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Fev 2015 às 01:00)

Uma panorâmica de ontem ( Domingo ) de manhã daqui, quase total ausência de vento apenas registei 12,2 km/h, temperatura relativamente amena,


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2015 às 01:16)

Dois videos de Sábado que ilustram bem a força da menina, a nortada.

Cume que circunda o vale de Porto Covo, já perto da Barragem da Mula, Serra de Sintra.


@StormRic é um trilho espectacular, foi a primeira vez que passei por lá, tens que lá ir tirar umas fotos! Do lado oposto, ou seja, Pisão, a visão é esta:








Guincho


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Fev 2015 às 01:31)

E ontem finalmente recomecei a andar de bicla, de tanto tempo parada que acho que se chateou comigo  após começar a andar noto algo de estranho, tentei perceber, não descobri, voltar para casa não estava no programa, por isso siga, seja o que se quiser, 

levei para o meu reinicio e porque não tinha intenções de fazer muitos km´s, levei a minha ultra sofisticada compacta de 55€ , tripé, um qualquer muro, pilarete, até contentor do lixo, para as nocturnas, 

inauguração da pista pedocisclismo de Algés, ou talvez pista de corta mato e ou BTT em modo off-road, enfim ao longo de alguns anos que por aqui passei no caminho de terra nunca apanhei nada disto, e já agora com tanto espaço porque não fizeram-na mais larga ? pois já estou a ver os conflitos em dias mais solarengos,
ó tempo volta pata trás,






algures no passeio maritimo de Oeiras,






em Carcavelos,












Cascais ao fundo,






no regresso, novamente Carcavelos, a cor alaranjada, humm






no inicio do passeio maritimo de Oeiras do lado da marina,






praia de Caxias,
a partir daqui os tons constantes alaranjados confirmaram as minhas suspeitas, chuva, bom o que senti talvez foi mais moléculas H2O , mas ainda estava a uns 6 - 7 km do carro e uma dor numa perna que me impedia de andar "rápido" fruto da longa paragem, felizmente não passou de particulas de agua,






venha o proximo, que já tinha saudades, esperando agora sem paragens.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2015 às 13:19)

Boas

Mínima 12,1ºC

O dia está a ser de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas! A ver se acabava o dia com uns gloriosos 0,2mm, já seria bom para este "Inverno"

Temperatura amena 16,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

chuvisca bem em Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2015 às 13:49)

dia nublado por aqui, já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mal deram para molhar o chão.
actual de 15.4ºC
mínima de 9.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 18:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse local da foto, sempre me suscitou interesse, estou ha anos para ir la abaixo, salvo erro é o vale da ribeira do Touro/ribeira da Mata, certo?
> É dos vales que apresenta maior declive nas suas vertentes, é impressionante.
> 
> O juntamento das curvas de nivel fala por si.
> Se o vale fosse mais perto, já tinha ido lá fazer registos das t.minimas, deve fazer fortes inversões.



O vale do Rio Touro/Ribeira da Mata é selvagem, não tem acessos a não ser na sua cabeceira onde mais junto à estrada tem a Quinta de Rio Touro e um pouco mais abaixo, com acesso pelos moinhos da Azóia, o Convento de São Saturnino. Daí para baixo não há caminhos, excepto um muito velho que cruza de um lado ao outro cerca de 500m mais abaixo de S.Saturnino, mas já nem deve estar acessível devido ao mato. Só mesmo já na foz, Porto Touro, há outro caminho que liga a Pirolita ao Guincho Velho, mas aí a temperatura já está condicionada pelo mar. O vale é muito estreito e profundo, se houver lugar sujeito a inversões será na zona do Convento, mesmo assim duvido por causa da inclinação, o ar não estagna.
Fico muito curioso pelo que possas descobrir de novo sobre este vale que é um local ainda muito bem preservado e singular nesta paisagem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2015 às 18:38)

Nada a apontar de grande coisa.
Acumulado de *1.3 mm.*
Chuviscou durante o almoço e durante várias partes do dia um tipo de precipitação que nem merece o nome de chuvisco, simplesmente coisas a cair do céu. 
Por volta das 14h o vento ficou maluco, chovia fracamente e a chuva vinha de todos os lados, era praticamente horizontal e nem um chapeu de chuva literalmente na horizontal me livrou de apanhar uma grande molha...e eu que tenho sempre sorte de andar na rua contra o vento 

Minimas e máximas muito próximas e deve continuar assim toda a semana.
Máxima: 14,7ºC
Minima: 10,9ºC

Nos próximos dias temos o AA, dias com céu pouco nublado e temperaturas razoáveis.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Garcia disse:


> Boas, deixo-vos uma foto tirada à pouco.. Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche, Berlengas e Farilhões..



Fabulosa! Nunca tinha visto esta perspectiva do tômbolo e "ilha" de Peniche com as Berlengas em fundo tão próximas. 
Bem apanhado o céu sensaborão de estratocumulus deste Fevereiro chuviscoso.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic é um trilho espectacular, foi a primeira vez que passei por lá, tens que lá ir tirar umas fotos!



 Sem dúvida que tenho! Espero por uns dias um pouco mais bonitos do que estes que têm estado. Esses vídeos são mesmo agrestes!  Boas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 18:52)

Vitor TT disse:


> Uma panorâmica de ontem ( Domingo ) de manhã daqui, quase total ausência de vento apenas registei 12,2 km/h, temperatura relativamente amena,



 Inspiradoras panorâmicas repletas de perspectivas e detalhes que nos deixam entusiasmados pela redescoberta da paisagem sob ângulos tão diferentes. Gosto muito disto, mesmo.
Além disso estas fotos mostram o ambiente que tem prevalecido neste Fevereiro que será lembrado pelo cinzento e pelo chuvisco inconsequente.
Aquela foto do alinhamento Espichel/Restelo é notável porque mostra que mesmo assim a visibilidade ainda era boa; e é uma perspectiva comprimida deveras invulgar.
Imprescindíveis estas reportagens, Vitor, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem finalmente recomecei a andar de bicla, de tanto tempo parada que acho que se chateou comigo  após começar a andar noto algo de estranho, tentei perceber, não descobri, voltar para casa não estava no programa, por isso siga, seja o que se quiser,
> 
> levei para o meu reinicio e porque não tinha intenções de fazer muitos km´s, levei a minha ultra sofisticada compacta de 55€ , tripé, um qualquer muro, pilarete, até contentor do lixo, para as nocturnas,
> 
> ...



 Boa! Tenho que consertar a minha também, para voltar aos passeios de duas rodas.

Quando o tripé não dá usa-se um "tripedra" pois claro 

A pista de Algés-Caxias ficou muito maltratada pelo mar na zona a seguir à Cruz Quebrada, por acaso ontem passei de comboio e reparei que estava repleta de pedras arremessadas pelas ondas, areia, lixo. Penso que na primavera lhe façam uma limpeza.

As fotos aqui da Praia de Carcavelos ficaram composições muito boas, englobam múltiplos aspectos não esquecendo o céu que ficou perfeito; a terceira foto com a perspectiva da praia é excepcional. Favorita aquela com a Arrábida em fundo, visibilidade fascinante não é? Bela memória do dia esta recolha de imagens!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

StormRic disse:


> O vale é muito estreito e profundo, se houver lugar sujeito a inversões será na zona do Convento, mesmo assim duvido por causa da inclinação, o ar não estagna.
> Fico muito curioso pelo que possas descobrir de novo sobre este vale que é um local ainda muito bem preservado e singular nesta paisagem.



Percebo o que estás a dizer, de facto o vale apresenta declive, ainda assim acredito que o vale terá inversões fortes,pois tem encostas com declives muito acentuados( no google earth chega acusar 78%,de inclinação, é de loucos)/ ausência de edificado ao longo das mesmas, o factor horas de sol tem uma grande importância, os valeiros que estão na vertente norte da serra e estão interligados com o vale, também devem gerar muito ar frio.Pode sempre existir sectores do vale onde o ar frio se acumule devido a vegetação, por exemplo, enfim só mesmo com medições é que podemos ter uma ideia mais concreta do que se passa lá em baixo.Um dia, quem sabe. 
__________

*11,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

Boas

O dia acabou com 0,0mm nada que já não estivesse a espera...

Máxima de 16,7ºC

Agora estão 11,9ºC, 78%Hr, 1027,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

Aqui: *1 mm*

Choveu fraco a tarde em Cascais, não sei precisar a hora.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Fev 2015 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Boa! Tenho que consertar a minha também, para voltar aos passeios de duas rodas.
> 
> Quando o tripé não dá usa-se um "tripedra" pois claro
> 
> ...





O dia estava invulgarmente com boa visibilidade, apesar de encoberto,

sei que os lugares/cenários podem começar a ser repetitivos, mas é o que se pode arranjar 

estes chuviscos tem predominado os dias, ainda hoje assim o foi, ao fim da manhã, já tenho saudades de uns bons aguaceiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2015 às 00:09)

Extremos térmicos de ontem (23Fev): 
*10,5ºC* / *13,9ºC*
Acumulado:* 1 mm*


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 01:27)

Algumas imagens dos últimos três dias, com poucas ou nenhumas novidades. Os céus de estratus e estratocumulus, por vezes alguns nimbostratus à passagem das frentes fracas ou em dissipação, por vezes alguns altocumulus e altostratus ou cirrus.
Neblina tem alternado com boa visibilidade apesar da nebulosidade. Tudo típico da periferia do anticiclone.

Poente de Sábado, dia 21:






Amanhecer de Domingo, 22:









Tarde de Domingo:





Poente de hoje (amanhecer com nuvens baixas, encobriam a Arrábida, cinzento, nenhumas cores):





O somatório dos chuviscos que têm caído nem deve chegar a um milímetro, o chão só fica humedecido ou quando muito molhado mas sem acumular poças.


----------



## Geopower (24 Fev 2015 às 08:01)

Bom dia! 11  °C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

Boa tarde, céu nublado mas dia bem soalheiro!
15ºC
Pressão já nos 1033 hPa


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 17:43)

Boas tardes

Com a pressão a subir devido ao alastramento do anticiclone para nordeste, desapareceram os chuviscos e o céu de cumulus e estratocumulus apresenta abertas frequentemente com sol bem agradável. Mantém-se vento de nor-nororeste por vezes moderado.
A característica marcante do dia tem sido a chegada da forte ondulação de fundo gerada pela cavada depressão que atingiu as ilhas britânicas. Segundo os avisos laranja, ondulação de 5 a 7m com altura máxima até 10m. Acrescento que o período foi superior a 17 segundos durante a manhã. Aqui em Carcavelos as ondas são menores pois a ondulação de noroeste tem de contornar os Cabos da Roca e principalmente o Raso, chega com cerca de 3 a 4m mas muito bem formada com tubos espectaculares. Ao entrar na barra do Tejo ainda vai mais diminuída embora rebentando com força no Bugio. Grupo de gaivotas no campo junto à última poçinha de água, que o resto já está tudo praticamente seco.

No entanto, até neste aspecto das ondas, este inverno em nada se compara ao espantoso mar que aqui se costuma ver num inverno normal.


----------



## cactus (24 Fev 2015 às 19:02)

um inverno bem desinteressante , desculpem o desabafo .


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Fev 2015 às 20:51)

cactus disse:


> um inverno bem desinteressante , desculpem o desabafo .



Na verdade, a situação é para termos um fim de inverno seco, devido à persistência de anticiclones à nossa latitude. Pode-se chamar de tempo agradável, mas não bom. 

Bom era mesmo estarmos debaixo dos fenómenos meteorológicos próprios do inverno.


----------



## cactus (24 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

uma coisa que sempre me fez confusão é o porquê do anticiclone vacilar tao pouco , e ano após ano ele vir sempre para a nossas latitudes quer de verão quer de inverno .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *13,1ºC*
Actual: *9,1ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2015 às 01:21)

Dia de céu limpo de manhã, à tarde com cumulus e já ao final da tarde céu completamente nublado. 
Pode estar sol mas a sensação de frio continua
Máxima: *15ºC*
Minima:* 9ºC*
Pressão: *1036 hPa
Vento moderado *


----------



## Geopower (25 Fev 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia. 11.3 °C. Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Candy (25 Fev 2015 às 12:50)

A minha mãe chegou há pouco, a casa, e disse-me "Está vento de chuva!... vê lá, na internet, se vem chuva!".
Eu prontamente lhe disse "Naaaaaaaa... não vem nada chuva!", mas mesmo assim fui ver o radar do ipma. Quando a mãe diz que está vento de chuva, o melhor é confirmar!
Então não é que o radar mostra um  Portugal quase sem chuva!?! Quaseeeeeeeee... porque aqui em frente andava uma sacaninhade uma nuvem de chuva!
Não chegou a pingar, mas ela andava aqui pertinho!

Quando a mãe diz que está vento de chuva... :assobio:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 13:51)

Chuvisco e 12.4 graus em Cascais


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisco e 12.4 graus em Cascais



Boas tardes

Chuvisco com 1036 hPa e tão perto do centro do anticiclone é interessante!






Penso que é um efeito local produzido pela Serra de Sintra. As nuvens mostram tendências a padrões estacionários gerados pelo relevo. Como está o "capacete" na serra?





Aqui em Carcavelos esteve um dia de sol com cumulus e fractocumulus dispersos, alguns altocumulus finos e altostratus em faixas com aspecto lenticularis. Vento de noroeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Boa tarde!

Os dias desinteressantes em termos meteorologicos sucedem-se, nem dá vontade de postar...

Por aqui dia de céu nublado com abertas e vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2015 às 19:08)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de vento moderado e desconfortável, que mal se consegue fazer algum trabalho na rua.
Máxima de 16ºC
mínima de 8.5ºC
O fórum anda muito parado, porque tal com eu, os outros utilizadores também nao tem nada para relatar.
A chuva parece que nao quer nada por estes lados, a terra até já está a começar a abrir fendas, com alguns mm.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Aspectos do céu hoje:

Amanhecer





Altostratus com tendência para lenticularis





Coroa solar com irisações produzidas nos finos alto-cumulus





Ocaso negado por um horizonte toldado de nuvens estratiformes que fizeram o pôr-do-sol. Os fractocumulus fazem a sua encenação dramática:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2015 às 20:06)

Dia acordou com céu limpo, ao longo do dia até ao almoço foram-se acumulando nuvens até que por volta das 14h já estava tudo completamente nublado e pelo meu grande espanto começou a pingar, pingos muito vagos e nuvens características de chuva... Durou segundos. Isto repetiu-se ao longo da tarde, de vez em quando sentia um pingo a cair no corpo.

Vento continua moderado e a atrapalhar.
Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Minima:* 8,5ºC*
Pressão: *1037 hPa*
Rajada: *58 km/h*

Dias continuam frescos, ainda é preciso casacos para não tremer.
A única atividade a salientar é a passagem de uma frente fria de pouca atividade na madrugada de quinta para sexta, deve chuviscar. Isto devido ao ligeiro afastamento do AA para latitudes mais a sul.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2015 às 20:22)

Boas

Máxima de 16,2ºC e mínima de 8,4ºC

Rajada máxima 55km/h o que tornou a tarde bem desagradável

De resto nada a relatar a não ser que a seca vai se agravando


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 20:41)

Vento bem forte, sopra a *50 kmh*!
Não esperava tanto vento, em Cascais o vento era fraco a moderado, diferença incrivel, como sempre.
11,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 20:44)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que é um efeito local produzido pela Serra de Sintra. As nuvens mostram tendências a padrões estacionários gerados pelo relevo. Como está o "capacete" na serra?



Boas StormRic,
No local onde me encontrava não tinha qualquer vista para a serra, apenas soube que estava escuro a norte de Cascais, e minutos depois começou a chuviscar.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 21:38)

Por aqui estamos assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Rajada de *73,4 km/h* agora mesmo, que bela nortada.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Fev 2015 às 23:02)

Como predomina este tempo enfadonho, vão surgindo umas "miragens" para quebrar a monotonia,

a caminho do trabalho pelas 14:00h visto da Arroja, para o Monsanto - Amadora,


----------



## Geopower (25 Fev 2015 às 23:03)

condições actuais: 12.1 ºC. Vento moderado de Norte. Um frio gélido na rua. Bastante desconforto térmico.
resumo do dia:
Máxima: 16.4 ºC
Minima: 10.2 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2015 às 23:29)

O vento já caiu de  forte a muito forte para moderado a forte.
Nada previa esta ventania toda, o vento médio atingiu os *56,6 km/h* e rajada máxima de *73,4 km/h. *
Só mostra uma vez mais, que se trata de um fenomeno local, pobres modelos.
A volta de bike nocturna tornou-de complicada, curiosamente ajudou a ter ideia de onde a nortada começava a fazer-se notar com grande intensidade, era exactamente a partir da localidade do  *Cobre*, cota 80m a 3 kms a norte de Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2015 às 07:28)

Boas,
Madrugada de vendaval a nortada acabou por voltar a acelarar e continua pujante.
Sigo com 11graus e 55 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2015 às 07:46)

_*Capacete*_ na serra, ainda que pouco denso, pois no cobre os topos.

Perspectiva Norte/NE





Perspectiva NO


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado em Telheiras. 12.7 °C. Vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2015 às 15:22)

Temperatura atual de 15,1ºC. Vento moderado com rajadas.

Céu geralmente nublado com abertas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:26)

Agora só falta a chuva  

Isto nunca está completo...


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> _*Capacete*_ na serra, ainda que pouco denso, pois no cobre os topos.



"Capacete" anticiclónico ventoso, com pouca humidade nos níveis baixos, todo descaído para o lado norte. Deve estar bem fresco na encosta norte, Colares.

Que bela vista tens daí, tiveste que subir ao telhado? Aquela luz do nascente na Pedra Amarela é inspiradora. 


Espectaculares efeitos ondulatórios nas nuvens baixas agora, depois de ter passado um trem de faixas de cirrus.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 17:30)

Luz estupenda hoje, com céus inspiradores, a cauda de mais um sistema frontal, os estandartes do tropel de perturbações que passam mais a norte. Com a circulação circum-polar tombada sobre o continente norte-americano, este inverno tornámo-nos um país mais meridional. Mas o pião oscila na sua rotação e mais tarde ou mais cedo tombará para este lado.














Estratocumlus em ondas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 18:24)

StromRic, este navio-petroleiro  aparece quase sempre nas tuas fotos de Carcavelos, deve gostar aí das vistas.. 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais.../mmsi:636092497/imo:9419199/vessel:DESNA_STAR


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Está a pingalhar aqui pelas Caldas.. 
12,6 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 19:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> StromRic, este navio-petroleiro aparece quase sempre nas tuas fotos de Carcavelos, deve gostar aí das vistas..
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais.../mmsi:636092497/imo:9419199/vesselESNA_STAR



Sim, é verdade, passa mesmo junto à costa na direcção de Cascais ou vindo de lá, deve dar a volta ao Cabo Raso e ir à refinaria do norte.
Claro que já tenho muitas fotos dele. 


Aqui em Carcavelos o céu tornou-se encoberto a 7/8 antes do poente, nuvens estranhas e ameaçadoras com filamentos que pendiam das bases de textura com aspecto áspero, mas, claro, nem um pingo. O pôr-do-sol foi visto numa faixa muito reduzida no horizonte mas logo a seguir a cobertura de nuvens abriu-se, seguiu para sul deixando estacionária um altostratus lenticularis que foi alastrando para leste e cobrindo todo o céu de oes-sudoeste a sul-sueste. essa nuvem foi depois sendo oculta por nova nebulosidade baixa e neste momento o céu está novamente praticamente encoberto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2015 às 19:58)

*3º dia de tempo idêntico*.

Caíram pingos à hora de almoço. Mais conhecida como vento de chuva, já que o vento puxa a chuva toda.
Vento continua moderado e intensificou-se, algo que não esperava. Rajada máxima nos 61 km/h
Mais um dia de céu muito nublado, vi muito poucas abertas... Mas o céu estava repleto de criatividade das nuvens 

Máxima:* 15,3 ºC*
Minima:* 10,8 ºC*
Pressão: *1032 hPa*

Anticiclone ainda é capaz de trazer pingos vagos e chuviscos nos próximos dias, principalmente puxados pela ventania. Céu limpo só provavelmente a partir de quarta. A partir desse dia é normal as temperaturas máximas serem sempre nos 20ºC ou acima. Os modelos continuam a prever a continua estabilização do AA...

_____________________
Fico muito contente pela nova atualização do radar! Finalmente! Agora o novo centro é Coruche .
O único problema é que a atualização veio tarde visto que provavelmente não deve sequer chover em Março


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2015 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> "Capacete" anticiclónico ventoso, com pouca humidade nos níveis baixos, todo descaído para o lado norte. Deve estar bem fresco na encosta norte, Colares.
> 
> Que bela vista tens daí, tiveste que subir ao telhado? Aquela luz do nascente na Pedra Amarela é inspiradora.
> 
> ...




Boas StormRic,
Curiosamente, por volta das 8:40 o *capacete* já cobria os topos da serra, acima da cota 400m
Quanto à vista para a serra é de um R/C, felizmente não ha muitas casas a obstruírem a vista.
__________________

Na ultima madrugada houve acidente na estrada do Guincho devido a acumulação de areia na estrada, a madrugada esteve de facto agreste, ventania medonha. 
Nas primeiras 7he30m do dia, o vento medio era de *53 km/h*!
Sigo com *11,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 22:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas StormRic,
> Curiosamente, por volta das 8:40 o *capacete* já cobria os topos da serra, acima da cota 400m
> Quanto à vista para a serra é de um R/C, felizmente não ha muitas casas a obstruírem a vista.
> __________________
> ...



A nebulosidade tem variado muito depressa, pela passagem de caudas quase dissipadas de duas frentes. A visibilidade no entanto aqui em Carcavelos tem-se mantido boa.

A propósito tenho-me esquecido de referir que o vento tem estado moderado a forte, com rajadas, embora variável. A noite passada com efeito ouviu-se bem.
Na previsão de ventos fortes a Câmara podia acionar o serviço de uma das viaturas varredouras que costumam ser tão frequentes em todo o lado (às vezes mesmo quando pouco há para varrer, como agora, pois as folhas secas já desapareceram quase todas) e colocá-la a limpar essa estrada para trás e para diante. Minimizaria com certeza a quantidade de areia. É de lamentar a ocorrência de um acidente por essa razão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2015 às 22:44)

StormRic disse:


> A nebulosidade tem variado muito depressa, pela passagem de caudas quase dissipadas de duas frentes. A visibilidade no entanto aqui em Carcavelos tem-se mantido boa.
> 
> A propósito tenho-me esquecido de referir que o vento tem estado moderado a forte, com rajadas, embora variável. A noite passada com efeito ouviu-se bem.
> Na previsão de ventos fortes a Câmara podia acionar o serviço de uma das viaturas varredouras que costumam ser tão frequentes em todo o lado (às vezes mesmo quando pouco há para varrer, como agora, pois as folhas secas já desapareceram quase todas) e colocá-la a limpar essa estrada para trás e para diante. Minimizaria com certeza a quantidade de areia. É de lamentar a ocorrência de um acidente por essa razão.



Sim, não se entende a inoperância por parte da câmara/Protecção civil de Cascais, ainda hoje passei por lá e estava areia na estrada, ainda não perceberam o impacto da forte nortada na região, enfim.
____________________

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *10,9ºC* / *13,9ºC
*
O *ECMWF* mete boas minimas para a semana, a ser verdade, as geadas estarão de regresso, ver se chega aos 50 dias no 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2015 às 00:41)

Morrinha e 12.4 graus


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2015 às 07:10)

Bom dia. Imagem de telemóvel da vista para este (Montijo / Barreiro). Está mais escurinha que na foto 






O termometro da varanda a norte marca 12.6 com 81% HR.
Mínima 12.3.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 13 ° C em Telheiras. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2015 às 11:38)

Boas

Cascais segue nos 13.2 graus vento moderado a forte e ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2015 às 12:26)

Boas

Mínima de 12,6ºC

Agora céu limpo com vento nulo e 15,3ºC, um belo dia de Primavera! o Inverno acabou, ou melhor dizendo aqui nunca apareceu...

Termino o mês com uns extremamente secos 12,6mm..venha Março mas  a primeira quinzena já foi a vida...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2015 às 12:50)

Dia muito melhor do que os outros.
Acordei e às 8h ainda havia alguma nebulosidade, pelas 10h viam-se nuvens mais que negras ameaçadoras mas passado uma hora já o céu estava limpo e ainda está.
Temp. minima: 10,6ºC
Temp. máxima: Parece que vamos passar dos 16ºC

A única coisa inalterada é o vento moderado a forte que faz uma sensação térmica horrível.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Final de tarde de hoje:











Dia ameno com vento moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Máxima acabou por ser *16,7ºC*, sentia-se bastante mais abafado mas assim que se punha ventania ficava um gelo tremendo! 

Pelas 20h quase que nem se pode estar na rua com o tamanho do desconforto térmico.
Rajada máxima: *53,1 km/h *
Pressão: *1029 hPa*
Acumulado: *0,1mm* por mais estranho que pareça, também senti pingos de chuva agora à tarde, chão estava humido. 
O problema é que o vento continua a rondar os 50 km/h desde que acordei...


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2015 às 22:58)

temperatura atual: 12.2 ºC. vento moderado de Norte.
máxima do dia: 17.2 ªC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

Boas noites,
*
10,0ºC *
vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2015 às 08:38)

Bom dia! Chuvisco timido por Telheiras. Céu muito nublado. 13.2 ° C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

Mínima de 11,6 ºC.

De momento com céu muito nublado e 14,8 ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2015 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima de 10.7ºC

Mais um dia de palha no céu, estão 16,2ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2015 às 13:12)

Boas,
*
13,7ºC*

Chuviscou de manhã, mas nada acumulou.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

Fim de tarde deste Sábado nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2015 às 19:21)

Por aqui dia nublado, o sol ainda se viu durante a manha, ainda que por pouco tempo. Durante a manha e ao inicio da tarde ainda caiu uns leves borrifos de chuva, mas nada de significante.
O vento hoje deu algumas tréguas, rajadas fracas durante o dia.
Máxima de 16.8ºC
actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Boas

Aqui de tarde ainda ocorreu um chuvisco que deu para molhar a estrada

Máxima de 17,1ºC e mínima de 10,7ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora estão 14,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 04:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde de hoje:



 Muito bem fotografados estes efeitos de contra-luz e sombras projectadas na neblina! Parabéns, André!
Também se notam, do lado direito da nuvem, prováveis irisações, típicas nestas situações de cumulus ou estratocumulus a dissiparem-se em fractus.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 04:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fim de tarde deste Sábado nublado.



Fabulosas cores! O que eu perdi hoje! Ainda bem que registaste de forma perfeita estes tons e ainda por cima com uma boa composição!


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mar 2015 às 03:06)

Vento brutal na zona dos Olivais em Coimbra. Não me lembro de rajadas tao fortes, deve haver estragos. Estranho ninguém reportar sobre o vento desta noite.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,6ºC

Vento algum mas nada de especial na verdade um autentico fiasco não passei dos 37km/h

Agora céu limpo com 17,1ºC e humidade baixa 31%


----------



## Garcia (5 Mar 2015 às 13:30)

Zapiao disse:


> Vento brutal na zona dos Olivais em Coimbra. Não me lembro de rajadas tao fortes, deve haver estragos. Estranho ninguém reportar sobre o vento desta noite.


Pessoal estamos já estamos em Março. . 


miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi de 8,6ºC
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mar 2015 às 14:55)

Pela hora da postagem ja estava mais para lá do que para cá


----------

